# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Ammattilaispyöräilijöiden nousutietoja (aika, km/h, VAM, W, W/kg etc.)

## vetooo

Tähän ketjuun lisäilen kaikenlaista dataa liittyen mäkimiesten suorituksiin vuoristossa 2000-luvulla. Olen pystynyt haalimaan arkistoihini lähes kaikki 2000-luvun tärkeimmät pyöräilykilpailut ja mäkietapit, joten materiaali on pitkälti kasassa laskemistyötä varten. 

Laitan tänne erityisesti tietoa ajajien käyttämistä nopeuksista mäissä vuosien 2000-2009 suurissa ympäriajoissa. Viikon mittaisista etappikilpailusta ei välttämättä ole niin paljon nousuja, joista saisi tietoja, mutta katsotaan jos sellaisiakin tulee vastaan.

Tarkoituksena ei ole kahlita keskustelua pelkäksi numerollisen tiedon tulvaksi, vaan numeroita pystyy analysoimaan parhaiten sanallisesti. Pyrin arvioimaan itsekin mitä lukemat kertovat, mutta täällä on varmasti paljon asiantuntevampia käyttäijä liittyen pyöräilyn tieteelliseen puoleen.

Jotain pientä mainitsemisen arvoista, josta satttaisi olla hyötyä:

aika
keskinopeus (km/h)
matka
korkeusero
keskijyrkkyys (%)
VAM (Velocity Ascended, Metres per hour = nousumetrejä (korkeusero) tunnissa)
watti (W)
teho/painosuhde (W/kg)
_
* * * * *
_ 
Mikä on Dr. Michele Ferrarin "keksimä" VAM?
Dr. Michele Ferrarin artikkeleita sisältäen dataa ajajien noususuorituksista
Dr. Ross Tucker ja Dr. Jonathan Dugas artikkeli Contadorin suorituksesta Verbierillä Tourissa 2009

** * * * **
*
Pariisi-Nizza 2010, 4. etappi, mäkimaalinousu Croix Neuve (3,1 km, 10,1 %, 313 m korkeuseroa)*

1. Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana) | 9.57, 18,69 km/h, VAM 1887 m/h, 6,27 W/kg
2. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Caisse d'Epargne)  | 10.07, 18,39 km/h, VAM 1856 m/h, 6,17 W/kg

----------


## T.M

Contador on netti-informaation mukaan aika köykäinen kaveri joten taitaa keskiwatit olla vähän alle 390 W tuolle 10min puristukselle.

----------


## vetooo

*Plateau de Beille (15,9 km, 7,86 %, 1250 m korkeuseroa)

Tour 1998*

Marco Pantani (ITA / Mercatone Uno) | 43.30, 21,93 km/h, VAM 1724 m/h, 6,19 W/kg
Bobby Julich (USA / Cofidis) | 45.03, 21,18 km/h, VAM 1665 m/h, 5,98 W/kg
Michael Boogerd (NED / Rabobank) | 45.03, 21,18 km/h, VAM 1665 m/h, 5,98 W/kg
Leonardo Piepoli (ITA / Saeco) | 45.03, 21,18 km/h, VAM 1665 m/h, 5,98 W/kg
Fernando Escartin (ESP / Kelme) | 45.03, 21,18 km/h, VAM 1665 m/h, 5,98 W/kg
Christophe Rinero (FRA / Cofidis) | 45.03, 21,18 km/h, VAM 1665 m/h, 5,98 W/kg
Jan Ullrich (GER / Telekom) | 45.10, 21,12 km/h, VAM 1661 m/h, 5,96 W/kg

*
Tour 2002*

Lance Armstrong (USA / US Postal) | 45.55, 20,78 km/h, VAM 1633 m/h, 5,86 W/kg
Roberto Heras (ESP / US Postal) | 46.59, 20,31 km/h, VAM 1596 m/h, 5,73 W/kg
Joseba Beloki (ESP / Once) | 46.59, 20,31 km/h, VAM 1596 m/h, 5,73 W/kg
Santiago Botero (COL / Kelme) | 47.06, 20,25 km/h, VAM 1592 m/h, 5,71 W/kg
Igor Gonzalez de Galdeano (ESP / Once) | 47.06, 20,25 km/h, VAM 1592 m/h, 5,71 W/kg

*
Tour 2004*

Lance Armstrong (USA / US Postal) | 45.40, 20,89 km/h, VAM 1642 m/h, 5,89 W/kg
Ivan Basso (ITA / CSC) | 45.40, 20,89 km/h, VAM 1642 m/h, 5,89 W/kg
Georg Totschnig (AUS / Gerolsteiner) | 46.45, 20,41 km/h, VAM 1604 m/h, 5,76 W/kg
Andreas Klöden (GER / T-Mobile) | 47.07, 20,25 km/h, VAM 1592 m/h, 5,71 W/kg
Francisco Mancebo (ESP / Illes Balears) | 47.07, 20,25 km/h, VAM 1592 m/h, 5,71 W/kg
Jan Ullrich (GER / T-Mobile) | 48.22, 19,72 km/h, VAM 1551 m/h, 5,57 W/kg

*
Tour 2007*

Alberto Contador (ESP / Discovery Channel) | 44.17, 21,54 km/h, VAM 1694 m/h, 6,08 W/kg
Michael Rasmussen (DEN / Rabobank) | 44.17, 21,54 km/h, VAM 1694 m/h, 6,08 W/kg
Mauricio Soler (COL / Barloworld) | 44.54, 21,25 km/h, VAM 1670 m/h, 6,00 W/kg
Levi Leipheimer (USA / Discovery Channel) | 44.57, 21,22 km/h, VAM 1669 m/h, 5,99 W/kg
Carlos Sastre (ESP / CSC) | 45.10, 21,12 km/h, VAM 1661 m/h, 5,96 W/kg

_
TOP10-ajat_

1. Marco Pantani, 43.30 | 1998
2. Alberto Contador, 44.17 | 2007 
3. Michael Rasmussen, 44.17 | 2007
4. Mauricio Soler, 44.53 | 2007
5. Levi Leipheimer, 44.57 | 2007
6. Bobby Julich, 45.03 | 1998
7. Michael Boogerd, 45.03 | 1998
8. Leonardo Piepoli, 45.03 | 1998
9. Fernando Escartin, 45.03 | 1998
10. Christophe Rinero, 45.03 | 1998

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Noi on aika teoreettisia..Onko siis molemmissa pareissa systeemipainot (ajaja+ajokalusto)  saman painoisia? Jos on tuullut yhtään vastaan, on toinen saanut ajoittain peesiä (tehontarve laskee). Tyynessä kelissäkin on ollut mahdollista saada peesiä. Jos on tuullut takasivaria tai takaa, niin jokainen 1 m/s = 2-3% pienempi tehontarve tiettyyn kaltevuuteen saakka.

----------


## vetooo

> Noi on aika teoreettisia..Onko siis molemmissa pareissa systeemipainot (ajaja+ajokalusto)  saman painoisia? Jos on tuullut yhtään vastaan, on toinen saanut ajoittain peesiä (tehontarve laskee). Tyynessä kelissäkin on ollut mahdollista saada peesiä. Jos on tuullut takasivaria tai takaa, niin jokainen 1 m/s = 2-3% pienempi tehontarve tiettyyn kaltevuuteen saakka.



Laskutoimitukset on tehty Dr. Ferrarin kaavalla.

*Relative power (Watts/kg) = VAM (meters/hour) / (Gradient factor x  100)*

_This gradient factor ranges between 2.6 for a gradient of 6% and 3.1  for a gradient of 11%_

Ulkopuolisten tekijöiden (tuuli, lämpötila, tienpinta etc.) vaikutusta itsekin ihmettelen. Miten Dr. Ferrari on huomioinut nämä tekijät kaavassaan?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ainakin pari viikkoa sitten Mallocalle oli sellainen tuuli yhtenä päivänä etten moista ole kokenut. 39/19 ALAMÄESSÄ oli paikallaa...jotkut mäet taas meni heittämällä ylös??? Ei ollut ehkä paras päivä ajaa pohjoinen vuoristoreitti mutta tuli selväksi että kyllä kelikin vaikuttaa "ihan" hyvin...

----------


## Cycledrophis

Vuoden 2004 TdF antaa hyvää vertailupohjaa tähän, sillä silloin oli kaksi yksilöaika-ajoa: etapit 16 Bourg d'Oisans - L'Alpe d'Huez ja 19 Besançon. Lisäksi on tiedossa LA:n testitulokset 74kg, 6,66W/kg, 463W anaerobisella kynnyksellä (LT). Lähde: Lance Amstrongs War, s. 209, Daniel Coyle 2006. Sattuu vielä niin mukavasti, että etappi 19 on aika lähellä yhtä tuntia, joten se on nykäisty tällä kynnyksellä.

*vuosi 2004 TdF stage 19: Individual Time Trial*

1. Lance Armstrong (USA) 1:06:49
2. Jan Ullrich (Germany) + 01:01
3. Andreas Klöden (Germany) + 01:27
4. Floyd Landis (USA) + 02:25
5. Bobby Julich (USA) + 02:48
6. Ivan Basso (Italy) + 02:50
7. Jens Voigt (Germany) + 03:19
8. Vladimir Karpets (Russia) + 03:33
9. José Luis Rubiera (Spain) + 03:40
10. José Azevedo (Portugal) + 03:49

*vuosi 2004 TdF stage 16: Individual Time Trial 15.5 km, josta 13,9 L'Alpe d'Huez*
1 Lance Armstrong 39' 41"
2 Jan Ullrich 1' 01" 
3 Andreas Klöden T-Mobile 1' 41" 
4 José Azevedo 1' 45" 
5 Santos González 2' 11" 
6 Giuseppe Guerini s.t. 
7 Vladimir Karpets 2' 15" 
8 Ivan Basso Italy 2' 23" 
9 David Moncoutié s.t. 
10 Carlos Sastre 2' 27

----------


## Leopejo

> Ulkopuolisten tekijöiden (tuuli, lämpötila, tienpinta etc.) vaikutusta itsekin ihmettelen. Miten Dr. Ferrari on huomioinut nämä tekijät kaavassaan?



Ei ole. Noista tuulella ja etenkin peesillä voi olla suurehko vaikutus, joka laskee jyrkästi mitä jyrkempi (anteeksi sanaleikki) nousu on. Normaalin asfaltin tienpinta on suunnilleen se, eikä suurta eroa wateissa synny, jos vierimiskitkakertoimeksi valitaan 0,003 tai 0,004. Lämpötilalla ei ole suurta vaikutusta nousunopeuden (VAM) ja tehon suhteeseen, vaikka tietysti lämpötila ja ilmanpaine määrittävät ilman tiheyden.

Toinen asia taas on kehon kyky saada suuria tehoja (ja nousunopeuksia) aikaan, joka riippuu sääolosuhteista.

----------


## Leopejo

> VAM (Velocity Ascended, Metres per hour = nousumetrejä (korkeusero) tunnissa)



Etymologia on italiasta: VAM = Velocità Ascensionale Media, keskinousunopeus.

Englanniksi se olisi ehkä AAS/V = Average Ascensional Speed/Velocity.

----------


## Deve

Tossa Alpe d'Huez TT:ssa Armstrong tuotti 495 wattia, tän oli ilmeisesti joku fiksu heppu laskenut, sportsscientist.comin mukaan. Siellä kyllä väitettään että Lance olisi painanut 71 kiloa jolloin toi olis ollut hurjat 6.97W/kg. Moni on kuitenkin sitä mieltä että Armstrong ei oo ikinä painanut alle 74kg.

----------


## Stone

Voihan noita harrastus mielessä laskee.
Mut ei noitten perustella voi päätellä eri vuosien pyöräilijöiden kunnoista toisiaan vastaan.
Jokainen joka on seurannut esim. 30km nousua jollain vuorella, niin tietää miten eri tavalla ne ajetaan vuodesta riippuen.
Esim. toisina vuosina on enempi kyttäystä ja hidastelua kuin toisina... täysillä ajettavien iskujen pituus vaihtelee jne... Siinä ei joku lämpötilan merkitys paljoa merkkaa.

----------


## fratello

Siis jus noista voi kyllä mietiskellä kenellä kulkee ja kenellä ei. Se on eri asia onko kaikki luvut absoluuttisen tosia ja vertailukelpoisesti mitattu. Onko jotain muuta vertailuinstumettia tiedossa kestävyyurheiluun? Näistä luvuista näkee kenellä on minkälainen "kone" ja asettaa omaan arvoon kommentit että ei vaan kulkenut.

----------


## Leopejo

> Esim. toisina vuosina on enempi kyttäystä ja hidastelua kuin toisina... täysillä ajettavien iskujen pituus vaihtelee jne... Siinä ei joku lämpötilan merkitys paljoa merkkaa.



Silti nousunopeus on aika tarkka mitta suorituksesta. Yleisurheilukilpailujen ajat ja mitat, tai ratapyöräilyn ajat ovat ehkä tarkempia, kun taas toisaalta aika-ajon keskinopeus on paljon epätarkempi mitta. Tällä tarkoitan, että nousunopeus "normaalissa" nousussa riippuu vähemmän kuin aika-ajon keskinopeus tuulesta tai reitistä.

Esim. täällä päin maailmaa, jossa aika-ajot eivät ole kunto- tai kilpa-ajajien suosiossa, et ikinä kuule "tasaisella vauhtini on 40 km/h", mutta nousunopeus on jokapäiväinen puheenaihe - jos ei muuta siksi, että tasamaastossa pysyt muiden peesissä vaikket olisi heidän tasollaan, mutta nousussa taas ryhmät hajaantuvat jokaisen "nousunopeuden" mukaan.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Joo kyllähän asia on juuri niin että jyrkähkä tasainen nousu on velon jälkeen 'vakaimpia' mittareita mutta muuttujia on kuitenkin tässäkin ulkoajossa paljon. Tarkimman tiedon antaa kaksi saman firman kalibroitua tehomittaria, mutta eipä niitä tietoja proffilta pääsääntöisesti jaella. Tottakai noita voi vertailla vakiopainoilla, mutta absoluuttiset lukemat insha allah..

Lämpö kyllä vaikuttaa paljon sillä kropan sisällä watit on varsin pian toisella tonnilla kun ajetaan pitkää mäkeä 'isoa kovaa'.

> Samu

Oltiin kanssa silloin Curan luostarin mäessä; ylös melko helposti kauheella hiellä. Alas joutui polkemaan ja paleli hulluna.

----------


## vetooo

> Vuoden 2004 TdF antaa hyvää vertailupohjaa tähän, sillä silloin oli kaksi yksilöaika-ajoa: etapit 16 Bourg d'Oisans - L'Alpe d'Huez ja 19 Besançon. Lisäksi on tiedossa LA:n testitulokset 74kg, 6,66W/kg, 463W anaerobisella kynnyksellä (LT). Lähde: Lance Amstrongs War, s. 209, Daniel Coyle 2006. Sattuu vielä niin mukavasti, että etappi 19 on aika lähellä yhtä tuntia, joten se on nykäisty tällä kynnyksellä.
> 
> *vuosi 2004 TdF stage 19: Individual Time Trial*
> 
> 1. Lance Armstrong (USA) 1:06:49



Armstrongin temposuoritus oli aika jäätävä. Hän kellotti 1. väliaikapisteessä tyrmäävän ajan ja sitten vauhtiero tasaantui muihin nähden. Kuten alla olevista luvuista voi nähdä, ensimmäiset 18 km olivat LA:lta aivan hirveää tykitystä. Ullrich jäi keskarissa ~1,5 km/h verran eli prosentuaalisesti ~3,3%.
*
Lähtö - 1. väliaikapisteen sektori: 18,0 km*

1. Lance Armstrong 22.47 (47,4 km/h)
2. Jan Ullrich + 0.43 (45,9 km/h | -1,5 km/h) 
3. Andreas Klöden + 0.47
4. Ivan Basso + 0.47
5. Floyd Landis + 0.50*


1. väliaikapisteen (18,0 km) - 2. väliaikapisteen (35,0 km) sektori: 17,0 km*

1. Lance Armstrong 19.44 (51,7 km/h)
2. Jan Ullrich + 0.03 (51,6 km/h | -0,1 km/h))
3. Andreas Klöden + 0.17
4. Floyd Landis + 0.39
5. Ivan Basso + 0.48

2. väliaikapiste, 35,0 km

1. Lance Armstrong 42.31
2. Jan Ullrich + 0.46
3. Andreas Klöden + 1.04
4. Floyd Landis + 1.29
5. Ivan Basso + 1.35
*

2. väliaikapisteen (35,0 km) - 3. väliaikapisteen (40,0 km) sektori: 5,0 km*

1. Lance Armstrong 6.49 (44,0 km/h)
2. Andreas Klöden + 0.02 (43,8 km/h | -0,2 km/h)
3. Jan Ullrich + 0.05
4. Floyd Landis + 0.09
*---*
6. Ivan Basso + 0.23

3. väliaikapiste, 40,0 km

1. Lance Armstrong 49.20
2. Jan Ullrich + 0.51
3. Andreas Klöden + 1.06
4. Floyd Landis + 1.38
*---*
6. Ivan Basso + 1.58*


3. väliaikapisteen (40,0 km) - maalin (55,0 km) sektori: 15,0 km*

1. Lance Armstrong 17.29 (51,5 km/h)
2. Jan Ullrich + 0.10 (51,0 km/h | -0,5 km/h)
3. Andreas Klöden + 0.21
4. Floyd Landis + 0.47
*---*
6. Ivan Basso + 0.52

Lopputulokset, 55,0 km

1. Lance Armstrong 1.06.49 (49,4 km/h)
2. Jan Ullrich + 1.01 (48,6 km/h)
3. Andreas Klöden + 1.27
4. Floyd Landis + 2.25
5. Bobby Julich + 2.48
6. Ivan Basso + 2.50






> *vuosi 2004 TdF stage 16: Individual Time Trial 15.5 km, josta 13,9 L'Alpe d'Huez*
> 
> 1 Lance Armstrong 39' 41"



Armstrongin aika Alpe d'Huez'lla (13,8 km, 7,9 %) oli 37.36 (22,02 km/h). Tässä siis vain tuo 13,8 km nousuosuus, eikä 1,7 km "tasamaata" ole huomioitu.

----------


## Cycledrophis

En minä tuommoista tiennyt. Millaiinen mahtoi profiili alkumatkasta olla? Olisiko LA vain tarkkaillut loppumatkan, tuntuu uskomattomalta. Sillä jos alkumatkan vetää yli LT pitäisi lopussa ainakin meillä tavalisilla noutajan tulla.

Armstrongin aika Alpe d'Huez'lla (13,8 km, 7,9 %) oli 37.36 (22,02 km/h). Tässä siis vain tuo 13,8 km nousuosuus, eikä 1,7 km "tasamaata" ole huomioitu

eli tästä noin 485W = 6,55W/kg, joka on yllätttävän vähän, tai siis oikeasi paljon!

----------


## petri ok

> Armstrongin aika Alpe d'Huez'lla (13,8 km, 7,9 %) oli 37.36 (22,02 km/h). Tässä siis vain tuo 13,8 km nousuosuus, eikä 1,7 km "tasamaata" ole huomioitu.



Paljonko tossa nousussa vaikutti yleisö, jota yleensä nousuissa on uskomaton määrä. Ainakin voisi olettaa, että se oli tuulen esteenä ja sen lisäksi estämässä kaikkein optimaalisinta ajolinjaa. Yleisön käyttäytymisen takiahan TdF:llä ei kukaan oikeastaan halua vuoristoaika-ajoja. Tosin kai se kaikkiin vaikutti liki samanlailla.

----------


## vetooo

*Ranskan ympäriajo 2004, 12. etappi, maalinousu La Mongie (10 km*, 7,9 %, 790 m korkeuseroa)*

* Eurosportin lähetyksessä ei pystynyt  määrittelemään nousun alkukohtaa, joten ainoa mahdollisuus oli turvautua  10 km -kylttiin. La Mongien oikeat mitat ovat 12.9 km, 6.8 %.

1. Ivan Basso (ITA / CSC) | 27.38, 21,71 km/h, VAM 1715 m/h, 6,15 W/kg
2. Lance Armstrong (USA /  US Postal) | 27.38, 21,71 km/h, VAM 1715 m/h, 6,15 W/kg
*---*
20. Jan Ullrich (GER / T-Mobile) | 30.08, 19,91 km/h, VAM 1573 m/h, 5,63 W/kg

----------


## fratello

> Paljonko tossa nousussa vaikutti yleisö, jota yleensä nousuissa on uskomaton määrä. Ainakin voisi olettaa, että se oli tuulen esteenä ja sen lisäksi estämässä kaikkein optimaalisinta ajolinjaa. Yleisön käyttäytymisen takiahan TdF:llä ei kukaan oikeastaan halua vuoristoaika-ajoja. Tosin kai se kaikkiin vaikutti liki samanlailla.



Paikanpäällä seuranneena voin sanoa että yleisö ei paljon vaikuttanut. Moottoripyörät kyllä raivasivat hyvin tietä. Jos vihasta sai vastatuulta niin se on eri asia.

----------


## Cycledrophis

> *Ranskan ympäriajo 2004, 12. etappi, maalinousu La Mongie (10 km*, 7,9 %, 790 m korkeuseroa)*
> 
> * Eurosportin lähetyksessä ei pystynyt määrittelemään nousun alkukohtaa, joten ainoa mahdollisuus oli turvautua 10 km -kylttiin. La Mongien oikeat mitat ovat 12.9 km, 6.8 %.
> 
> 1. Ivan Basso (ITA / CSC) | 27.38, 21,71 km/h, VAM 1715 m/h, 6,15 W/kg
> 2. Lance Armstrong (USA / US Postal) | 27.38, 21,71 km/h, VAM 1715 m/h, 6,15 W/kg
> *---*
> 20. Jan Ullrich (GER / T-Mobile) | 30.08, 19,91 km/h, VAM 1573 m/h, 5,63 W/kg



Aiemman perusteella voisi päätellä, että tässä on vielä vähän passailtu ja kytätty toisia. Tämä ihan numeroiden perusteella muistamatta koko etappia.

----------


## vetooo

> En minä tuommoista tiennyt. Millaiinen mahtoi profiili alkumatkasta olla? Olisiko LA vain tarkkaillut loppumatkan, tuntuu uskomattomalta. Sillä jos alkumatkan vetää yli LT pitäisi lopussa ainakin meillä tavalisilla noutajan tulla.
> 
> Armstrongin aika Alpe d'Huez'lla (13,8 km, 7,9 %) oli 37.36 (22,02 km/h). Tässä siis vain tuo 13,8 km nousuosuus, eikä 1,7 km "tasamaata" ole huomioitu
> 
> eli tästä noin 485W, joka n yllätttävän vähän, tai siis oikeasi paljon



Ranskan ympäriajon vuoden 2004 16. etappi oli (virallisesti henkilökohtainen, ei siis mäki- :Leveä hymy: ) aika-ajo Le Bourg d'Oisans - Ape d'Huez 15,5 km. Ensimmäiset 1,7 km paineltiin Le Bourg d'Oisansin kyläpahasesta Alpe d'Huezin juurelle, josta alkoi 13,8 km:n yhtämittainen nousu.

Tässä tuon Alpe d'Huezin tempon profiili, Tour 2004



Ensimmäiset 1,5 km siis tasaista ja siitäkin sektorista löytyy aikatiedot (Lähtö - 1,5 km)

1. Fabian Cancellara 2.01 (44,6 km/h)
2. Jan Ullrich + 0.01 (44,3 km/h | Ullella TT aerot)
3. Bernhard Eisel + 0.01 (44,3 km/h)
4. Lance Armstrong + 0.04 (43,2 km/h)

----------


## Cycledrophis

[QUOTE=vetooo;1360600]Ranskan ympäriajon vuoden 2004 16. etappi oli (virallisesti henkilökohtainen, ei siis mäki- :Leveä hymy: ) aika-ajo Le Bourg d'Oisans - Ape d'Huez 15,5 km. Ensimmäiset 1,7 km paineltiin Le Bourg d'Oisansin kyläpahasesta Alpe d'Huezin juurelle, josta alkoi 13,8 km:n yhtämittainen nousu.

millanen tuon etapin 19 profiili oli, ilmeisesti melko tasainen

----------


## fratello

Kuka vetoo mielestäsi on tällä hetkellä lahjakkain nuorista "valkopaidoistoa". Kenellä on vahvin kone,

----------


## vetooo

[QUOTE=Cycledrophis;1360605]



> Ranskan ympäriajon  vuoden 2004 16. etappi oli (virallisesti henkilökohtainen, ei siis mäki-)  aika-ajo Le Bourg d'Oisans - Ape d'Huez 15,5 km. Ensimmäiset 1,7 km  paineltiin Le Bourg d'Oisansin kyläpahasesta Alpe d'Huezin juurelle,  josta alkoi 13,8 km:n yhtämittainen nousu.
> 
>  millanen tuon etapin 19 profiili oli, ilmeisesti melko  tasainen










> Kuka vetoo mielestäsi on tällä hetkellä  lahjakkain nuorista "valkopaidoistoa". Kenellä on vahvin  kone,



Aika vaikea kysymys. Jos tarkoitetaan valkopaidalla  1.1.1985 jälk. synt. eli tämän kesän Tourissa nuorten alle 25-vuotiaiden  kilpailuosioon hyväksyttäviä, niin ehdottomasti Andy Schleck on numero  ykkönen.

Sitten kun puhutaan 1.1.1988 jälk. synt. nuorukaisista, tehtävä alkaa  olla hyvin hankala. Kirimiehistä voisi mainita Jens Keukeleiren ja Sacha  Molodo. Suurissa ympäriajoissa 21-22-vuotiaiden menestys on hyvin  harvinaista. Tietenkin poikkeuksia löytyy, kuten Damiano Cunego, 22,  Giron voittaja 2004 ja A. Schleck, 21, Giron kakkonen 2007.

 Peter Sagan kuuluu ainoana edustajana 90-kerhoon.

Isointa konetta kysyttäessä ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen Tony Martin (s. 23.4.1985) ja Rein Taaramäe (s. 24.4.1987). Taaramäe ei olisi välttämättä tullut mieleen, mutta viime syksynä Fillarifoorumin arvon Viron-vahvistukset kertoivat Reinin laittaneen aika kovia lukemia tehotesteissä.





> *Ranskan ympäriajo 2004, 12.  etappi, maalinousu La Mongie (10 km*, 7,9 %, 790 m korkeuseroa)*
> 
> * Eurosportin lähetyksessä ei pystynyt  määrittelemään nousun  alkukohtaa, joten ainoa mahdollisuus oli turvautua  10 km -kylttiin. La  Mongien oikeat mitat ovat 12.9 km, 6.8 %.



*Ranskan ympäriajo 2002, 11. etappi, maalinousu La Mongie (10  km*, 7,9 %, 790 m korkeuseroa)*

1. Lance Armstrong (USA / US Postal) | 27.31, 21,80 km/h, VAM 1722 m/h,  6,17 W/kg
2. Joseba Beloki (ESP / Once) | 27.38, 21,71 km/h, VAM 1715 m/h, 6,15  W/kg
3. Roberto Heras (ESP / US Postal) | 27.44, 21,63 km/h, VAM 1709 m/h,  6,12 W/kg

** * * * **

 :No huh!:  :No huh!:  Tällaista VHS:ää en muistakaan omistaneeni. Italian ympäriajon 2002 ja 17. etappi. Folgarian nousussa (aka. Passo Coe) pinkkipaidassa ajanut Cadel Evans hävisi Paolo Savoldellille viimeisen 9 km matkalla 15.00 (15 minuuttia!). Täytyy seuraavaksi vähän katsoa mikä oli Savoldellin, Evansin ja myös hatkan vahvimman, etappivoittaja Pavel Tonkovin nousutiedot. Folgaria oli muistaakseni jotain vajaat 20 km pitkä ja 7,5 % keskijyrkyydeltään. Ei siis ihan mikään mammuttivuori, mutta karmean pitkä. Onko joku palstalainen ajanut Passo Coeta / Folgariaa?

----------


## fratello

Thank you for quck reply...Asiantuntemuksesta. Voi kun pääsisi nopeasti Colnagon selkään.

----------


## Sambody

Eikös Taylor Phinneyllä kerrota olevan aikamoinen "kone"? Joskus Selinitkin hehkuttivat nuorukaista aikalailla. Saa nähdä miten kaveri pärjää maantiellä. Esimakua saatiin jo Tour of Qatarissa Trek-Livestrongin väreissä.

EDIT: Onhan noita meriittejä jo. Muun muassa
-Radalla maailmanmestaruus henkilökohtaisessa aika-ajossa(ikää oli vain 18 vuotta)
-Ykkönen U23 Paris-Roubaixissa(ikää oli vain 18 vuotta)

Suurimmat meriitit ovat toki radalta, mutta aikeissa kai tulla kunnolla mukaan maantielle tulevaisuudessa?

----------


## fratello

Anteeksi "kone" yleistys. Tarkoitin lähinnä hapenottokykyä jä painon suhteesa lihamassaan.

----------


## Leopejo

> Joo kyllähän asia on juuri niin että jyrkähkä tasainen nousu on velon jälkeen 'vakaimpia' mittareita mutta muuttujia on kuitenkin tässäkin ulkoajossa paljon. Tarkimman tiedon antaa kaksi saman firman kalibroitua tehomittaria,



Nousunopeus on suoritus. Teho mahdollistaa suorituksen. Eri asioista kyse. Vrt. kilpa-autot, yksi on kierrosaika, toinen on moottorin teho.

----------


## vetooo

> Anteeksi "kone" yleistys. Tarkoitin lähinnä hapenottokykyä jä painon suhteesa lihamassaan.



Eipä haittaa. Nämä hapenottokyvyt ja paino suhteessa lihasmassaan on mulle vähän huonoa alaa. En ymmärrä fysiologisista asioista oikeastaan mitään.  :Nolous:  Täytyy yrittää petrata sillä osastolla.

Laitetaan tähän vielä loppuillan ratoksi muutamien nousujen polkijadataa. Pieni hetkonen...

----------


## Cycledrophis

> Nousunopeus on suoritus. Teho mahdollistaa suorituksen. Eri asioista kyse. Vrt. kilpa-autot, yksi on kierrosaika, toinen on moottorin teho.



Joo, tässähän oli kyse paremminkin siitä, että tuoudaan kisojen seuraamiseen yksi lisälottuvuus ja spekuloinnin kohde. Mielenkiintoa ainakin minun silmissäni lisäävät kovasti numerot ja niistä vedettävät johtopäätökset. Pyöräilijän taktiikka perustuu näissä isoissa ympäriajossa pitkälti omien vahvuuksen hyödyntämiseen ja vastustajan heikkoihin kohtiin iskemiseen.

----------


## vetooo

Seuraavanlainen projekti on viittä vailla valmis. Olen käynyt läpi Chris Hornerin SRM-tiedot Tour de Francen 2010 kovimmista nousuista. Tutkimustyö käsittää myös vaiheen, jossa olen vertaillut Hornerin wattilukemia oletettuihin tuloksiin, jotka olen väsännyt neljällä eri kaavalla. Ne ovat Prof. Antoine Vayerin kaava, Dr. Michele Ferrarin kaava, http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/PowerComponents.aspx -sivuston kaava ja http://www.rst.mp-all.de/bergauf.htm -sivuston kaava.

Tässä yksi esimerkki

 -------------*SRM * -*Vayer*-* DrF* --*CPL* --*rst*
*Avoriaz* ---- 351 - 347 - 341 - 346 - 360 (wattia)
------------------ -4 -- -10 - -5 -- +9 -(ero watteina SRM:ään)

Projektin viimeisenä työvaiheena on laskea Vayerin, DrF:n, CPL:n ja rst:n ero (difference) SRM:ään prosentteina. Keskinkertaisen matematiikkapääni takia en ole ihan varma, miten tämä pitäisi laskea.

Otetaan esimerkeiksi Vayerin ja rst:n tulokset.

* Vayerin arvioima wattimäärä (347W) on 4 vähemmän kuin SRM:n (351W)*

Lasketaanko se,

a) 351W / 347W = 1,011527, 1,011527 / 100 = 0,010115, 0,010115 * 100 = 1,0115 %
vai
b) 351W - 347W = 4W, 4W / 351W = 0,011396, 0,011396 * 100 = 1,1396 %

* rst:n arvioima wattimäärä (360W) on 9 enemmän kuin SRM:n (351W)*

Lasketaanko se,

a) 351W / 360W = 0,975, 1 - 0,975 = 0,025, 0,025 * 100 = 2,5000 %
vai
b) 360W - 351W = 9W, 9W / 351W = 0,025641, 0,025641 * 100 = 2,5641 %

Marginaalisia ovat erot, mutta meikäläisen logiikka ei oikein pelitä, kummalla tavalla - a):lla vai b):llä - nuo on laskettava...

Kiitoksia jeesistä jo etukäteen! Julkaisen koko projektin, kunhan saan laskettua nuo %-laskut.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Prosentteja käytetään usein ilmaisemaan suureiden muutoksia, esimerkiksi luku _b_ kasvaa luvuksi _a_. _Muutosprosenttia_ laskettaessa *muutoksen suuruttaa verrataan alkuperäiseen lukuun*. Perusarvona on siis alkuperäinen arvo, johon nähden muutos on tapahtunut.
Jos kysytään, kuinka monta prosenttia _a_ on isompi _b_:tä, se tarkoittaa samaa, kuin kuinka monta _b_:n sadasosaa on se määrä, jolla _a_ on suurempi _b_:tä. Toisin sanoen kuinka monta _b_:n sadasosaa mahtuu _a_−_b_:hen. Se saadaan laskemalla

_a_−_b/__b/_100=_a_−_b/__b_⋅100Samalla tavalla saadaan laskettua, kuinka monta prosenttia luku kasvoi, kun se muuttui _a_:sta _b_:hen.

Linkkejä:
http://www.kaikkonendesign.fi/maa1/luku13.html
http://abitreenit.yle.fi/treenaa/lukio/aine/73/949/953
http://www.laskurini.fi/matematiikka...rosenttilaskut
http://www.laskurini.fi/matematiikka/prosenttilaskuri

----------


## jvp

> Projektin viimeisenä työvaiheena on laskea Vayerin, DrF:n, CPL:n ja rst:n ero (difference) SRM:ään prosentteina. Keskinkertaisen matematiikkapääni takia en ole ihan varma, miten tämä pitäisi laskea.
> 
> Otetaan esimerkeiksi Vayerin ja rst:n tulokset.
> 
> * Vayerin arvioima wattimäärä (347W) on 4 vähemmän kuin SRM:n (351W)*
> 
> Lasketaanko se,
> 
> a) 351W / 347W = 1,011527, 1,011527 / 100 = 0,010115, 0,010115 * 100 = 1,0115 %
> ...



Laske ensi montako prosenttia 347 W on 351 W:sta.

347 W / 351 W = 0.988 --> 98.8%

Prosenttiero taas

98.8% - 100% = - 1.2 %

----------


## vetooo

Ok, kiitoksia. Alkaa vähän selkeentyä, miten tässä pitää toimia.

TetedeCoursen linkittämä prosenttilaskuri vaikuttaa kätevältä.

Puupää kysyy vielä hieman tarkennusta...

Luvut: SRM 370, Vayer 375 (Ax-3-Domainesin nousu)

Kuinka monta prosenttia [Vayerin] luku 375 on [SRM:n] luvusta 370? Tulos on 101,35 %. | 101,35 % - 100,0 % = 1,35 %. Kirjaan eroksi 1,35 %.

Luvut: SRM 370, DrF 368 (Ax-3-Domainesin nousu)

Kuinka monta prosenttia [DrF:n] luku 368 on [SRM:n] luvusta 370?  Tulos on 99,46 %. | 100,0 % - 99,46 % = 0,54 %. Kirjaan eroksi 0,54 %.

Eli tällä menetelmällä hoidan kaikki muutkin vertailut, niin menee niin kuin pitääkin?

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2010 | Chris Horner (63.5 kg)*

------------- *SRM -Vayer* *-DrF - CPL -** rst*
*Avoriaz* ----- 351 -  347 - 341 - 346 - 360
------------------- -4 -- -10 - -5 -- +9
------------------- 1.14% 2.85% 1.42% 2.56%

------------- *SRM* *-Vayer -DrF - CPL -** rst*
*Madeleine* --- 320 - 323 - 322 - 323 - 335
------------------- +3 -- +2 -- +3 -- +15
------------------- 0.94% 0.63% 0.94% 4.69%

------------- *SRM -Vayer* *-DrF - CPL -** rst*
*Mende* ------- 422 - 418 - 384 - 417 - 404
------------------- -4 -- -38 - -5 -- -18
------------------- 0.95% 9.00% 1.18% 4.27%

------------- *SRM  -Vayer -DrF* *- CPL -** rst*
*Ax-3-Domaines* 370 - 375 - 368 - 375 - 380
------------------- +5 -- -2 -- +5 -- +10
------------------- 1.35% 0.54% 1.35% 2.70%

------------- *SRM* *-Vayer -DrF - CPL -** rst*
*Bales* ------- 342 - 358 - 347 - 355 - 368
------------------- +16 - +5 -- +13 - +26
------------------- 4.68% 1.46% 3.80% 7.60%

------------- *SRM* *-Vayer -DrF - CPL -** rst*
*Tourmalet* --- 360 - ??? - 367 - 371 - 387
------------------------- +7 -- +11 - +27
------------------------- 1.94% 3.06% 7.50%

------------- *SRM* *-Vayer -DrF - CPL -** rst*
*Tourmalet* --- 377 - 409 - 393 - 406 - 418
*First 9.35 km* ----- +32 - +16 - +29 - +41
--------------------8.49% 4.24% 7.69% 10.9%

------------- *SRM* *-Vayer -DrF - CPL -** rst*
*Tourmalet* --- 348 - 354 - 351 - 350 - 359
*Last 9.30 km* ------ +6 -- +3 -- +2 -- +11
------------------- 1.72% 0.86% 0.57% 3.16%

SRM = Chris Horner SRM data (http://www.srm.de/index.php/fr/srm-blog/tour-de-france)
Vayer = Antoine Vayer's formula
DrF = Dr. Michele Ferrari's formula
CPL = http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/PowerComponents.aspx
rst = http://www.rst.mp-all.de/bergauf.htm

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2010 |* *Chris Horner (63.5 kg)*

Stage -8, Morzine-Avoriaz --------------- 13.70 km, -6.06 %, -830 m) | - 35:36, 23.09 Kph, VAM 1399 m/h
Stage -9, Col de la Madeleine ----------- 25.50 km, -6.00 %, 1530 m) | 1:09:36, 21.98 Kph, VAM 1319 m/h
Stage 12, Cote de la Croix Neuve / Mende - 3.10 km, 10,26 %, -318 m) | - 10:06, 18.30 Kph, VAM 1877 m/h
Stage 14, Ax-3-Domaines ------------------ 7.80 km, -8.33 %, -650 m) | - 23:43, 19.73 Kph, VAM 1644 m/h
Stage 15, Port de Bales ----------------- 19.30 km, -6.10 %, 1177 m) | - 49:30, 23.39 Kph, VAM 1427 m/h
Stage 17, Col du Tourmalet -------------- 18.60 km, -7.44 %, 1383 m) | - 52:22, 21.31 Kph, VAM 1585 m/h
Stage 17, Col du Tourmalet --------- First 9.35 km, -7.16 %, -669 m) | - 23:54, 23.47 Kph, VAM 1681 m/h
Stage 17, Col du Tourmalet ---------- Last 9.30 km, -7.90 %, -735 m) | - 28:36, 19.51 Kph, VAM 1541 m/h

Source: http://www.calameo.com/read/00092528...d=9U40diNbhpKW - Special Thanks to Antoine Vayer.

----------


## Rommeli

Melkoisen hyvä tarkkuus noilla laskukaavoilla tuntuu olevan. Onko noilla suurimmat virheet aiheuttaneilla nousuilla jotain yhteistä nimittäjää?

----------


## marco1

Vetooo meinaa kaataa koko foorumin linkkaamalla tänne nuo analyysitiedot  :Leveä hymy: 
Hieno homma kyllä tuo analyysi.

----------


## juhoo

Vayer ja CPL näyttävät erittäin hyviltä: https://twitter.com/Scienceofsport/s...166721/photo/1
(R^2-arvot 0.86 ja 0.87, fb.me/2BbMnygjw)

Kumpikin kaava näyttää ennustavan tehontarpeen keskimäärin hieman liian korkeaksi. Johtuisiko peesihyödystä?

----------


## idänihme

> Ok, kiitoksia. Alkaa vähän selkeentyä, miten tässä pitää toimia.
> 
> TetedeCoursen linkittämä prosenttilaskuri vaikuttaa kätevältä.
> 
> Puupää kysyy vielä hieman tarkennusta...
> 
> Luvut: SRM 370, Vayer 375 (Ax-3-Domainesin nousu)
> 
> Kuinka monta prosenttia [Vayerin] luku 375 on [SRM:n] luvusta 370? Tulos on 101,35 %. | 101,35 % - 100,0 % = 1,35 %. Kirjaan eroksi 1,35 %.
> ...



Suosittelen että laitat eron suuruuden lisäksi myös etumerkin. Tällöin noista arvoista on helppo nähdä laskukaavasi tulosten suhteellinen bias ja keskihajonta. Jos bias tai esimerkiksi bias ajajan painon funktiona eroaa kovin selvästi nollasta on tämän perusteella ehkä mahdollista kehittää laskukaavoja paremmaksi.

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2011 | Chris Anker Sorensen (64.0 kg) part I*

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR
**Ancizan* --- 338 -- 327 -- 323 -- 329 -- 328
------------------ -11 -- -15 -- -9 --- -10
----------------- -3.25% -4.44% -2.66% -2.96%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Tourmalet* - 349 -- 360 -- 360 -- 370 -- 365
------------------ +11 -- +11 -- +21 -- +16
----------------- +3.15% +3.15% +6.02% +4.58%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Luz Ardiden* 343 -- 340 -- 339 -- 345 -- 343
------------------ -3 --- -4 --- +2 --- ±0
----------------- -0.87% -1.17% +0.58% 0.000%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Aspet* ----- 339 -- 321 -- 328 -- 328 -- 331
------------------ -18 -- -11 -- -11 -- -8
----------------- -5.31% -3.24% -3.24% -2.36%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Agnes* ----- 329 -- 326 -- 324 -- 327 -- 327
------------------ -3 --- -5 --- -2 --- -2
----------------- -0.91% -1.52% -0.61% -0.61%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Beille* ---- 347 -- 344 -- 344 -- 349 -- 346
------------------ -3 --- -3 --- +2 --- -1
----------------- -0.86% -0.86% +0.58% -0.29%

*PART II ->>>*

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2011 | Chris Anker Sorensen (64.0 kg) part II*

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Izoard* ---- 327 -- 327 -- 322 -- 331 -- 328
------------------ ±0 --- -5 --- +4 --- -+1
----------------- 0.000% -1.53% +1.22% +0.31%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Telegraphe*- 383 -- 372 -- 378 -- 387 -- 384
------------------ -11 -- -5 --- +4 --- +1
----------------- -2.87% -1.31% +1.04% +0.26%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR*
*Galibier* -- 332 -- 327 -- 320 -- 331 -- 326
------------------ -5 --- -12 -- -1 --- -6
----------------- -1.51% -3.61% -0.30% -1.81%

----------- *SRM -- DrF* *-- CPL -- rst --** BCR
Alpe d'Huez* 341 -- 324 -- 321 -- 325 -- 324
------------------ -17 -- -20 -- -16 -- -17
----------------- -4.99% -5.87% -4.69% -4.99%


*SRM:* Chris Anker Sorensen's SRM data
*DrF:* Dr. Michele Ferrari's formula
*CPL:* http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/PowerComponents.aspx
*rst:* http://www.rst.mp-all.de/bergauf.htm
*BCR:* http://bikecalculator.com/wattsMetric.html


*Tour de France 2011 | Chris Anker Sorensen (64.0 kg)*

Stage 12: La Horquette d'Ancizan- 9.90 km, -7.43 %, -736 m | 31:31, 18.85 Kph, VAM 1401 m/h
Stage 12: Col du Tourmalet ----- 17.10 km, -7.42 %, 1268 m | 49:24, 20.77 Kph, VAM 1540 m/h
Stage 12: Luz Ardiden ---------- 13.13 km, -7.53 %, -989 m | 40:31, 19.44 Kph, VAM 1465 m/h
Stage 14: Col de Portet d'Aspet - 4.30 km, 10.14 %, -436 m | 17:22, 14.86 Kph, VAM 1506 m/h
Stage 14. Col d'Agnes ---------- 10.00 km, -8.20 %, -820 m | 34:15, 17.52 Kph, VAM 1436 m/h
Stage 14: Plateau de Beille ---- 15.79 km, -7.95 %, 1255 m | 50:07, 18.90 Kph, VAM 1502 m/h
Stage 18: Col d'Izoard --------- 14.10 km, -7.14 %, 1007 m | 43:27, 19,47 Kph, VAM 1391 m/h
Stage 19: Col du Telegraphe ---- 11.80 km, -7.19 %, -848 m | 32:13, 21.98 Kph, VAM 1579 m/h
Stage 19: Col du Galibier ------ 16.70 km, -6.87 %, 1147 m | 50:12, 19.96 Kph, VAM 1371 m/h

----------


## kolistelija

Oon aikamoinen nöösi twitterissä. Mainitsit vetooo jotain Wigginsin srm datasta aika-ajossa ja mukana oli aika hurjia teholukemia. Mitään lisäinfoa? Onko tuollaiset lukemat yleisiäkin?

----------


## vetooo

> Oon aikamoinen nöösi twitterissä. Mainitsit vetooo jotain Wigginsin srm datasta aika-ajossa ja mukana oli aika hurjia teholukemia. Mitään lisäinfoa? Onko tuollaiset lukemat yleisiäkin?



Lukemat ovat Wigginsin SRM:stä, jonka toimittaja Walsh on nähnyt tai hänelle on kerrottu tiedot.

----------


## Leopejo

Tänään _la Repubblica_-lehti, Italian Hesari, selitti lukijoilleen VAM:n tärkeyden. Jafferau-nousussa Nibali ajoi, artikkeli selittää, 1500 m/h kun taas hänen pahimmat vastustajat vain 1420. Yksi asia on varma, artikkeli jatkuu, 1500 m/h ei olisi 90-luvulla riittänyt 20. sijaa korkeammalle: silloin Armstrong ja Ullrich nousivat keskimäärin 1850 m/h-nousunopeudella.

Vääristä numeroarvoista huolimatta, mielenkiintoista, että suurelle, ei välttämättä pyöräilystä kiinnostuneelle yleisölle selitetään mitä VAM tarkoittaa.

----------


## Leopejo

vetooo, Roberto Massan (*) arvio Nibalista 18. etapissa, Mori-Polsa-aika-ajossa.

pätkä 2,5 - 8,7 km. Pituus 6,2 km, keskijyrkkyys 6,90 %
Nibali (64 kg): 15'21", VAM 1673 m/h, ominaisteho 6,2 - 6,6 W/kg

Viimeiset 6,4 km, keskijyrkkyys 6,64 %
Nibali (64 kg): 15'52", VAM 1607 m/h, ominaisteho 6,0 - 6,4 W/kg

Aika epätarkat tehoarviot, ne kuitenkin ottavat huomioon sään ja tuulen vaikutuksen.

(*) pyöräilyvalmentaja, italialaisen pyöräilyfoorumin "guru"

----------


## Leopejo

Ja lisään vielä tämän päivän Gazzettasta, Nibalin omia sanoja: _"teho ei ikinä laskenut alle 370 W, maksimissaan 430 W"_. Hänen painonsa olisi 64,5 kg.

----------


## vetooo

*Giro d'Italia 2013*

*Stage 10, Altopiano del Montasio (10.62 km, 8.09 %, 859 m)*

Rigoberto Uran --- COL / Team Sky --- | 31:15, 20.39 Kph, VAM 1649 m/h, 5.87 W/kg
Carlos Betancur -- COL / AG2R ------- | 31:35, 20.18 Kph, VAM 1632 m/h, 5.81 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali -- ITA / Astana ----- | 31:46, 20.06 Kph, VAM 1622 m/h, 5.78 W/kg
Mauro Santambrogio ITA / Vini Fantini | 31:46, 20.06 Kph, VAM 1622 m/h, 5.78 W/kg
Cadel Evans ------ AUS / BMC -------- | 31:46, 20.06 Kph, VAM 1622 m/h, 5.78 W/kg
Rafal Majka ------ POL / Saxo-Tinkoff | 31:46, 20.06 Kph, VAM 1622 m/h, 5.78 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo ITA / AG2R ------- | 31:46, 20.06 Kph, VAM 1622 m/h, 5.78 W/kg
Robert Kiserlovski CRO / RadioShack - | 32:02, 19.89 Kph, VAM 1609 m/h, 5.73 W/kg
Benat Intxausti -- ESP / Movistar --- | 32:21, 19.70 Kph, VAM 1593 m/h, 5.67 W/kg
Bradley Wiggins -- GBR / Team Sky --- | 32:23, 19.68 Kph, VAM 1592 m/h, 5.67 W/kg


*Stage 14, Jafferau (7.25 km, 9.02 %, 654 m)*

Mauro Santambrogio ITA / Vini Fantini | 21:44, 20.02 Kph, VAM 1806 m/h, 6.22 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali -- ITA / Astana ----- | 21:44, 20.02 Kph, VAM 1806 m/h, 6.22 W/kg
Carlos Betancur -- COL / AG2R ------- | 21:53, 19.88 Kph, VAM 1793 m/h, 6.18 W/kg
Samuel Sanchez --- ESP / Euskaltel -- | 22:10, 19.62 Kph, VAM 1770 m/h, 6.10 W/kg
Rigoberto Uran --- COL / Team Sky --- | 22:14, 19.56 Kph, VAM 1765 m/h, 6.08 W/kg
Cadel Evans ------ AUS / BMC -------- | 22:17, 19.52 Kph, VAM 1761 m/h, 6.07 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo ITA / AG2R ------- | 22:17, 19.52 Kph, VAM 1761 m/h, 6.07 W/kg
Robert Kiserlovski CRO / RadioShack - | 22:17, 19.52 Kph, VAM 1761 m/h, 6.07 W/kg
Damiano Caruso --- ITA / Cannondale - | 22:39, 19.21 Kph, VAM 1732 m/h, 5.97 W/kg
Rajal Majka ------ POL / Saxo-Tinkoff | 22:42, 19.16 Kph, VAM 1729 m/h, 5.96 W/kg


*Stage 15,* *Col du Telegraphe (11.85 km, 7.16 %, 848 m)*

Maglia Rosa group (Nibali,Evans,Uran) | 33:53, 20.98 Kph, VAM 1502 m/h, 5.53 W/kg
--------------------- +40 riders


*Stage 15, Col du Galibier / Mon. Pantani (**last 13.22 km, 6.52 %, 862 m**)*

Carlos Betancur -- COL / AG2R ------- | 36:42, 21.61 Kph, VAM 1409 m/h, 5.31 W/kg
Przemyslaw Niemiec POL / Lampre ----- | 36:42, 21.61 Kph, VAM 1409 m/h, 5.31 W/kg
Rafal Majka ------ POL / Saxo-Tinkoff | 36:42, 21.61 Kph, VAM 1409 m/h, 5.31 W/kg
Fabio Duarte ----- COL / Colombia --- | 36:47, 21.56 Kph, VAM 1406 m/h, 5.30 W/kg
Michele Scarponi - ITA / Lampre ----- | 36:54, 21.50 Kph, VAM 1402 m/h, 5.29 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali -- ITA / Astana ----- | 36:54, 21.50 Kph, VAM 1402 m/h, 5.29 W/kg
Cadel Evans ------ AUS / BMC -------- | 36:54, 21.50 Kph, VAM 1402 m/h, 5.29 W/kg
Mauro Santambrogio ITA / Vini Fantini | 36:54, 21.50 Kph, VAM 1402 m/h, 5.29 W/kg 
Rigoberto Uran --- COL / Team Sky --- | 36:54, 21.50 Kph, VAM 1402 m/h, 5.29 W/kg
Robert Kiserlovski CRO / RadioShack - | 36:54, 21.50 Kph, VAM 1402 m/h, 5.29 W/kg


*Stage 16. Andrate (6.25 km, 8.11 %, 509 m)*

Maglia Rosa group (Nibali,Evans,Uran) | 18:28, 20.31 Kph, VAM 1654 m/h, 5.88 W/kg
--------------------- +9 riders 


*Stage 18, Polsa, ITT (2.5 km → 8.7 km = 6.2 km, 6.90 %, 428 m)*

Vincenzo Nibali -- ITA / Astana ----- | 15:21, 24.23 Kph, VAM 1673 m/h, 6.22 W/kg


*Stage 18, Polsa, ITT (last 6.40 km, 6.64 %, 425 m)*

Vincenzo Nibali -- ITA / Astana ----- | 15:52, 24.20 Kph, VAM 1607 m/h, 6.03 W/kg


*Stage 20, Tre Cime di Lavaredo (last 3.65 km, 12.30 %, 449 m)*

Vincenzo Nibali -- ITA / Astana ----- | 15:17, 14.33 Kph, VAM 1763 m/h, 5.64 W/kg
Fabio Duarte ----- COL / Colombia --- | 15:34, 14.22 Kph, VAM 1749 m/h, 5.60 W/kg
Rigoberto Uran --- COL / Team Sky --- | 15:36, 14.04 Kph, VAM 1727 m/h, 5.53 W/kg
Carlos Betancur -- COL / AG2R ------- | 15:38, 14.01 Kph, VAM 1723 m/h, 5.52 W/kg
Fabio Aru -------- ITA / Astana ----- | 16:01, 13.67 Kph, VAM 1682 m/h, 5.39 W/kg 
Franco Pellizotti- ITA / Androni ---- | 16:05, 13.62 Kph, VAM 1675 m/h, 5.36 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo ITA / AG2R ------- | 16:11, 13.53 Kph, VAM 1665 m/h, 5.33 W/kg
Damiano Caruso --- ITA / Cannondale - | 16:15, 13.48 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 5.31 W/kg 
John Atapuma ----- COL / Colombia --- | 16:17, 13.45 Kph, VAM 1654 m/h, 5.30 W/kg
Rafal Majka ------ POL / Saxo-Tinkoff | 16:21, 13.39 Kph, VAM 1648 m/h, 5.28 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Giro d'Italia 2013 | Vincenzo Nibali (64.0 kg)*

*Stage 10, Altopiano del Montasio (10.62 km, 8.09 %, 859 m)*

*DrF -- CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*5.78* *-** 5.85* *-** 5.95 - 5.92 W/kg*

31:46, 20.06 Kph, VAM 1622 m/h


*Stage 14, Jafferau (7.25 km, 9.02 %, 654 m)*

*DrF -- CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*6.22* *-** 6.38* *-** 6.50* *-** 6.52 W/kg*

21:44, 20.02 Kph, VAM 1806 m/h


*Stage 15, Col du Telegraphe (11.85 km, 7.16 %, 848 m)*

*DrF* *--** CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*5.53 - 5.55* *-** 5.69 - 5.64 W/kg*

33:53, 20.98 Kph, VAM 1502 m/h


*Stage 15, Col du Galibier / Mon. Pantani (last 13.22 km, 6.52 %, 862 m)* 

*DrF* *--** CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*5.29* *-** 5.23* *-** 5.44* *-** 5.38 W/kg*

36:54, 21.50 Kph, VAM 1402 m/h


*Stage 16. Andrate (6.25 km, 8.11 %, 509 m)*

*DrF* *--** CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*5.88* *-** 6.01* *-** 6.07* *-** 6.08 W/kg*

18:28, 20.31 Kph, VAM 1654 m/h


*Stage 18, Polsa, ITT (2.5 km → 8.7 km = 6.2 km, 6.90 %, 428 m)*

*DrF -- CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*6.22* *-** 6.53* *-** 6.67* *-** 6.64 W/kg*

15:21, 24.23 Kph, VAM 1673 m/h


*Stage 18, Polsa, ITT (last 6.40 km, 6.64 %, 425 m)*

*DrF* *--** CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*6.03* *-** 6.25* *-** 6.46* *-** 6.42 W/kg*

15:52, 24.20 Kph, VAM 1607 m/h


*Stage 20, Tre Cime di Lavaredo (last 3.65 km, 12.30 %, 449 m)*

*DrF* *--** CPL* *--** rst* *--** BCR*
*5.64 - 5.86* *-** 5.87* *-** 5.95 W/kg*

15:17, 14.33 Kph, VAM 1763 m/h


*Averages*
 
* DrF:* 5.82 W/kg
*CPL:* 5.96 W/kg
*rst:* 6.08 W/kg
*BCR:* 6.07 W/kg*
VAM:* 1629 m/h


*DrF:* Dr. Michele Ferrari's formula
*CPL:* http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/PowerComponents.aspx
*rst:* http://www.rst.mp-all.de/bergauf.htm
*BCR:* http://bikecalculator.com/wattsMetric.html

----------


## Poursuivant

Vetooo - työsi alkaa tosiaan tuottaa referenssejä laskelmiisi siellä sun täällä. Viimeksi bongasin viittauksia sinun laskelmiisi täältä. Hienoa! Kai jostain isommasta puljusta on jo yritetty rekrytoida?

----------


## vetooo

> Vetooo - työsi alkaa tosiaan tuottaa referenssejä laskelmiisi siellä sun täällä. Viimeksi bongasin viittauksia sinun laskelmiisi täältä. Hienoa! Kai jostain isommasta puljusta on jo yritetty rekrytoida?



En tiedä pyynnöistä, mutta kyllä niitä seurataan kohatalaisen aktiivisesti. Mm. Lance Armstrong kuuluu ainakin satunnaiseen lukijakuntaan.

Selvitin äsken, että Alpe d'Huezin TOP100-listaa pystyy lajentamaan TOP200-listaksi. Tuo on jo mielenkiintoista nähdä, mahtuuko sijoille 101-200 enemmän vuosien 2008-2011 AdH-suorituksia. Oman arvioni mukaan silloin saatettiin satsittaa vähemmän - tai ainakin pienempiä määriä verrattuna 1990-lukuun.

----------


## Poursuivant

> En tiedä pyynnöistä, mutta kyllä niitä seurataan kohatalaisen aktiivisesti. Mm. Lance Armstrong kuuluu ainakin satunnaiseen lukijakuntaan.
> 
> Selvitin äsken, että Alpe d'Huezin TOP100-listaa pystyy lajentamaan TOP200-listaksi. Tuo on jo mielenkiintoista nähdä, mahtuuko sijoille 101-200 enemmän vuosien 2008-2011 AdH-suorituksia. Oman arvioni mukaan silloin saatettiin satsittaa vähemmän - tai ainakin pienempiä määriä verrattuna 1990-lukuun.



Keep up the good work, man!

----------


## vetooo

____ *ALPE D'HUEZ, ALL-TIME TOP 200 LIST* part I

____ *13.8 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m*

_ 1. Marco Pantani _______ ITA | 36:50 | 1995
_ 2. Marco Pantani _______ ITA | 36:55 | 1997
_ 3. Marco Pantani _______ ITA | 37:15 | 1994
_ 4. Lance Armstrong _____ USA | 37:36 | 2004
_ 5. Jan Ullrich _________ GER | 37:42 | 1997
_ 6. Lance Armstrong _____ USA | 38:05 | 2001
_ 7. Miguel Indurain _____ ESP | 38:14 | 1995
_ 8. Alex Zülle __________ SUI | 38:14 | 1995
_ 9. Bjarne Riis _________ DEN | 38:16 | 1995
_10. Richard Virenque ____ FRA | 38:22 | 1997

_11. Floyd Landis ________ USA | 38:36 | 2006
_12. Andreas Klöden ______ GER | 38:36 | 2006
_13. Jan Ullrich _________ GER | 38:40 | 2004
_14. Laurent Madouas _____ FRA | 38:44 | 1995
_15. Richard Virenque ____ FRA | 38:55 | 1994
_16. Carlos Sastre _______ ESP | 39:01 | 2006
_17. Iban Mayo ___________ ESP | 39:09 | 2003
_18. Andreas Klöden ______ GER | 39:12 | 2004
_19. Jose Azevedo ________ POR | 39:14 | 2004
_20. Levi Leipheimer _____ USA | 39:15 | 2006

_21. Francesco Casagrande_ ITA | 39:22 | 1997
_22. Bjarne Riis _________ DEN | 39:23 | 1997
_23. Miguel Indurain _____ ESP | 39:30 | 1994
_24. Luc Leblanc _________ FRA | 39:30 | 1994
_25. Carlos Sastre _______ ESP | 39:32 | 2008
_26. Vladimir Poulnikov __ UKR | 39:37 | 1994
_27. Giuseppe Guerini ____ ITA | 39:40 | 2004
_28. Santos Gonzalez _____ ESP | 39:41 | 2004
_29. Vladimir Karpets ____ RUS | 39:41 | 2004
_30. Gianni Bugno ________ ITA | 39:44 | 1991

_31. Fernando Escartin ___ ESP | 39:45 | 1995
_32. Miguel Indurain _____ ESP | 39:45 | 1991
_33. Luc Leblanc _________ FRA | 39:46 | 1991
_34. Denis Menchov _______ RUS | 39:47 | 2006
_35. Michael Rasmussen ___ DEN | 39:47 | 2006
_36. Pietro Caucchioli ___ ITA | 39:47 | 2006
_*37. Nairo Quintana ______ COL | 39:50 | 2013*
_38. Claudio Chiappucci __ ITA | 39:52 | 1995
_39. Paolo Lanfranchi ____ ITA | 39:52 | 1995
_*40. Joaquim Rodriguez ___ ESP | 39:53 | 2013*

_41. Beat Zberg __________ SUI | 39:54 | 1997
_42. Udo Bölts ___________ GER | 39:54 | 1997
_43. Roberto Conti _______ ITA | 39:54 | 1997
_44. Laurent Madouas _____ FRA | 39:54 | 1997
_45. David Moncoutie _____ FRA | 39:56 | 2004
_46. Carlos Sastre _______ ESP | 39:57 | 2004
_47. Ivan Basso __________ ITA | 39:58 | 2004
_48. Stephane Goubert ____ FRA | 39:58 | 2004
_49. Tony Rominger _______ SUI | 39:58 | 1995

Possible error: +/- 5 sec.
Alpe d'Huez 1991: The climbing times may be 45 seconds slower (two different sources).

----------


## vetooo

____ *ALPE D'HUEZ, ALL-TIME TOP 200 LIST* part II

____ *13.8 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m*

_50. Pavel Tonkov ________ RUS | 40:01 | 1995
_51. Piotr Ugrumov _______ LAT | 40:01 | 1994
_52. Alex Zülle __________ SUI | 40:01 | 1994
_53. Jan Ullrich _________ GER | 40:04 | 2001
_54. Michael Rogers ______ AUS | 40:07 | 2004
_55. Laurent Jalabert ____ FRA | 40:10 | 1995
_56. Joseba Beloki _______ ESP | 40:14 | 2001
_57. Oscar Pereiro _______ ESP | 40:15 | 2006
_58. Michael Rogers ______ AUS | 40:15 | 2006
_59. Cadel Evans _________ AUS | 40:15 | 2006
_60. Ivan Parra __________ COL | 40:15 | 2006

_61. Laurent Jalabert ____ FRA | 40:17 | 1997
_62. Marco Fincato _______ ITA | 40:17 | 1997
_63. Roberto Conti _______ ITA | 40:19 | 1994
_64. Jean-Francois Bernard FRA | 40:19 | 1991
_65. Abraham Olano _______ ESP | 40:20 | 1997
_66. Orlando Rodrigues ___ POR | 40:25 | 1997
_67. Marcos Serrano ______ ESP | 40:27 | 2004
_68. Claudio Chiappucci __ ITA | 40:27 | 1991
_69. Pedro Delgado _______ ESP | 40:29 | 1991
_70. Cyril Dessel ________ FRA | 40:30 | 2006

_71. Haimar Zubeldia _____ ESP | 40:30 | 2006
_72. Oscar Pereiro _______ ESP | 40:32 | 2004
_73. Mikel Astarloza _____ ESP | 40:33 | 2006
_74. Richard Virenque ____ FRA | 40:34 | 1995
_75. Ivan Gotti __________ ITA | 40:34 | 1995
_76. Christophe Moreau ___ FRA | 40:35 | 2001
_77. Jose E. Gutierrez_____ESP | 40:40 | 2004
_78. Manuel Beltran ______ ESP | 40:41 | 1997
_79. Oscar Pellicioli ____ ITA | 40:43 | 1994
_80. Pascal Lino _________ FRA | 40:43 | 1994

_81. Fernando Escartin ___ ESP | 40:43 | 1994
_82. Armand de las Cuevas_ FRA | 40:43 | 1994
_83. Georg Totschnig _____ AUT | 40:45 | 2004
_84. Frank Schleck _______ LUX | 40:46 | 2006
_85. Sandy Casar _________ FRA | 40:49 | 2004
_86. Gilberto Simoni _____ ITA | 40:50 | 2006
_87. Johan Bruyneel ______ BEL | 40:52 | 1995
_88. Steven Rooks ________ NED | 40:52 | 1991
_89. Thierry Claveyrolat _ FRA | 40:52 | 1991
_90. Alexandre Vinokourov_ KAZ | 40:54 | 2003

_*91. Richie Porte ________ AUS | 40:56 | 2013*
_*92. Chris Froome ________ GBR | 40:56 | 2013*
_93. Floyd Landis ________ USA | 40:56 | 2004
_94. Laurent Fignon ______ FRA | 40:56 | 1991
_95. Damiano Cunego ______ ITA | 40:57 | 2006
_96. Mikel Astarloza _____ ESP | 40:57 | 2004
_97. Juan Miguel Mercado _ ESP | 40:57 | 2004
_98. Alvero Mejia ________ COL | 40:57 | 1991
_99. Oscar Sevilla _______ ESP | 40:59 | 2001
*100. Alejandro Valverde __ ESP | 41:00 | 2013*

Possible error: +/- 5 sec.
Alpe d'Huez 1991: The climbing times may be 45 seconds slower (two different sources).

----------


## vetooo

____ *ALPE D'HUEZ, ALL-TIME TOP 200 LIST* part III

____ *13.8 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m*

101. Christophe Moreau ___ FRA | 41:00 | 2004
102. Gilberto Simoni _____ ITA | 41:03 | 2004
103. Francisco Mancebo ___ ESP | 41:08 | 2004
104. Fernando Escartin ___ ESP | 41:09 | 1997
105. Giuseppe Guerini ____ ITA | 41:10 | 1999
106. Axel Merckx _________ BEL | 41:13 | 2004
107. Sylvain Chavanel ____ FRA | 41:13 | 2004
108. Christophe Moreau ___ FRA | 41:14 | 2006
109. Tadej Valjavec ______ SLO | 41:14 | 2006
110. Davide Rebellin _____ ITA | 41:20 | 1997

111. Lance Armstrong _____ USA | 41:21 | 2003
112. Francisco Mancebo ___ ESP | 41:21 | 2003
113. Haimar Zubeldia _____ ESP | 41:21 | 2003
114. Joseba Beloki _______ ESP | 41:21 | 2003
115. Tyler Hamilton ______ USA | 41:21 | 2003
116. Ivan Basso __________ ITA | 41:21 | 2003
117. Roberto Laiseka _____ ESP | 41:21 | 2003
118. Bjarne Riis _________ DEN | 41:21 | 1994
119. Gerd Audehm _________ GER | 41:21 | 1994
120. Thomas Davy _________ FRA | 41:21 | 1994

121. Patrick Jonker ______ AUS | 41:22 | 1997
122. Jean-Cyril Robin ____ FRA | 41:22 | 1997
123. Jose Maria Jimenez __ ESP | 41:22 | 1997
124. Peter Luttenberger __ AUT | 41:22 | 1997
125. Bobby Julich ________ USA | 41:22 | 1997
126. Michele Scarponi ____ ITA | 41:23 | 2004
127. Samuel Sanchez ______ ESP | 41:24 | 2011
128. Pascal Herve ________ FRA | 41:25 | 1994
129. Oscar Camenzind _____ SUI | 41:26 | 1997
130. Javier P. Rodriguez _ ESP | 41:26 | 1997

131. Pietro Caucchioli ___ ITA | 41:27 | 2004
132. Pavel Tonkov ________ RUS | 41:31 | 1999
133. Alberto Contador ____ ESP | 41:33 | 2011
134. Samuel Sanchez ______ ESP | 41:35 | 2008
135. Andy Schleck ________ LUX | 41:35 | 2008
136. Fernando Escartin ___ ESP | 41:35 | 1999
137. Alex Zülle __________ SUI | 41:35 | 1999
138. Lance Armstrong _____ USA | 41:35 | 1999
139. Richard Virenque ____ FRA | 41:35 | 1999
140. Laurent Dufaux ______ SUI | 41:35 | 1999

141. Kurt van de Wouwer __ BEL | 41:35 | 1999
142. Ludovic Martin ______ FRA | 41:37 | 2004
143. Laurent Brochard ____ FRA | 41:38 | 2004
144. David Etxebarria ____ ESP | 41:39 | 2004
145. Santiago Perez ______ ESP | 41:41 | 2004
146. Levi Leipheimer _____ USA | 41:42 | 2004
147. Manuel Beltran ______ EPS | 41:42 | 1999
148. Uwe Ampler __________ GER | 41:42 | 1991
149. Charly Mottet _______ FRA | 41:42 | 1991
150. Gert-Jan Theunisse __ NED | 41:42 | 1991

Possible error: +/- 5 sec.
Alpe d'Huez 1991: The climbing times may be 45 seconds slower (two different sources).

----------


## vetooo

____ *ALPE D'HUEZ, ALL-TIME TOP 200 LIST* part IV

____ *13.8 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m*

151. Greg LeMond _________ USA | 41:42 | 1991
152. Benjamin Noval ______ ESP | 41:44 | 2004
153. Gerard Rue __________ FRA | 41:44 | 1991
154. Alejandro Valverde __ ESP | 41:45 | 2008
155. Frank Schleck _______ LUX | 41:45 | 2008
156. Andrew Hampsten _____ USA | 41:45 | 1991
157. Vladimir Efimkin ____ RUS | 41:47 | 2008
158. Cadel Evans _________ AUS | 41:47 | 2008
159. Denis Menchov _______ RUS | 41:47 | 2008
160. Christian Vandevelde_ USA | 41:47 | 2008

161. Bernhard Kohl _______ AUT | 41:47 | 2008
162. Anthony Charteau ____ FRA | 41:48 | 2004
163. Laudelino Cubino ____ ESP | 41:48 | 1995
164. Pierrick Fedrigo ____ FRA | 41:49 | 2004
165. Luis Herrera ________ COL | 41:50 | 1987
166. Yuriy Krivtsov ______ UKR | 41:53 | 2004
167. Stefano Garzelli ____ ITA | 41:56 | 2006
168. Laurent Fignon ______ FRA | 41:56 | 1987
169. Yaroslav Popovych ___ UKR | 41:57 | 2006
170. Michael Boogerd _____ NED | 41:57 | 2006

171. Richard Virenque ____ FRA | 41:57 | 2004
172. Marius Sabaliauskas _ LTU | 41:57 | 2004
173. Marzio Bruseghin ____ ITA | 41:58 | 2004
174. Kim Kirchen _________ LUX | 41:59 | 2004
175. Carlos Contreras ____ COL | 41:59 | 1999
176. Ruben Lobato ________ ESP | 42:00 | 2006
177. Pierre Rolland ______ FRA | 42:02 | 2011
178. Sylvain Chavanel ____ FRA | 42:04 | 2006
179. Kevin Livingston ____ USA | 42:04 | 1997
180. Oscar Sevilla _______ ESP | 42:05 | 2004

181. Francisco Mancebo ___ ESP | 42:06 | 2001
182. Igor G. de Galdeano _ ESP | 42:06 | 2001
183. Roberto Laiseka _____ ESP | 42:06 | 2001
184. Peter Velits ________ SVK | 42:07 | 2011
185. Cadel Evans _________ AUS | 42:07 | 2011
186. Thomas de Gendt _____ BEL | 42:07 | 2011
187. Damiano Cunego ______ ITA | 42:07 | 2011
188. Frank Schleck _______ LUX | 42:07 | 2011
189. Andy Schleck ________ LUX | 42:07 | 2011
190. Abelardo Rondon _____ COL | 42:08 | 1991

191. Santiago Botero _____ COL | 42:11 | 2004
192. Leonardo Piepoli ____ ITA | 42:12 | 2001
193. Ronan Pensec ________ FRA | 42:12 | 1991
194. Eddy Mazzoleni ______ ITA | 42:14 | 2006
195. Thierry Bourguignon _ FRA | 42:14 | 1997
196. Jerome Pineau _______ FRA | 42:15 | 2004
197. Pedro Delgado _______ ESP | 42:15 | 1987
198. Pedro Delgado _______ ESP | 42:15 | 1989
199. Laurent Fignon ______ FRA | 42:15 | 1989
200. Bobby Julich ________ USA | 42:16 | 2004

Possible error: +/- 5 sec.
Alpe d'Huez 1991: The climbing times may be 45 seconds slower (two different sources).

----------


## kolistelija

Varatuille paikoille on ilmeisesti tulosta jotain eeppisen suurta. *odottelee taskulaskin kädessä*

----------


## vetooo

*Alpe d'Huez (13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m)
*
*Time, Av. speed, VAM, W/kg [Dr. Ferrari's formula]*

36 min 50 sec | 22.48 Kph, VAM 1823 m/h, 6.48 W/kg (Pantani 1995)
36 min 55 sec | 22.43 Kph, VAM 1819 m/h, 6.47 W/kg (Pantani 1997)

37 min 00 sec | 22.38 Kph, VAM 1815 m/h, 6.46 W/kg 
37 min 15 sec | 22.23 Kph, VAM 1802 m/h, 6.41 W/kg (Pantani 1994)
37 min 30 sec | 22.08 Kph, VAM 1790 m/h, 6.37 W/kg
37 min 45 sec | 21.93 Kph, VAM 1779 m/h, 6.33 W/kg

38 min 00 sec | 21.79 Kph, VAM 1767 m/h, 6.29 W/kg
38 min 15 sec | 21.65 Kph, VAM 1755 m/h, 6.24 W/kg
38 min 30 sec | 21.51 Kph, VAM 1744 m/h, 6.20 W/kg
38 min 45 sec | 21.37 Kph, VAM 1733 m/h, 6.16 W/kg

39 min 00 sec | 21.23 Kph, VAM 1722 m/h, 6.12 W/kg
39 min 15 sec | 21.10 Kph, VAM 1711 m/h, 6.09 W/kg
39 min 30 sec | 20.96 Kph, VAM 1700 m/h, 6.05 W/kg
39 min 45 sec | 20.83 Kph, VAM 1689 m/h, 6.01 W/kg

40 min 00 sec | 20.70 Kph, VAM 1679 m/h, 5.97 W/kg
40 min 15 sec | 20.57 Kph, VAM 1668 m/h, 5.93 W/kg
40 min 30 sec | 20.44 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 5.90 W/kg
40 min 45 sec | 20.32 Kph, VAM 1648 m/h, 5.86 W/kg

41 min 00 sec | 20.20 Kph, VAM 1638 m/h, 5.83 W/kg
41 min 15 sec | 20.07 Kph, VAM 1628 m/h, 5.79 W/kg
41 min 30 sec | 19.95 Kph, VAM 1618 m/h, 5.76 W/kg
41 min 45 sec | 19.83 Kph, VAM 1608 m/h, 5.72 W/kg

42 min 00 sec | 19.71 Kph, VAM 1599 m/h, 5.69 W/kg
42 min 15 sec | 19.60 Kph, VAM 1589 m/h, 5.65 W/kg
42 min 30 sec | 19.48 Kph, VAM 1580 m/h, 5.62 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

____*AX-3-DOMAINES (BONASCRE), ALL-TIME TOP 100 LIST* part I

____*8.90 km, 7.46 &, 664 m*

_1. Roberto Laiseka ______ ESP | 22:57 | 2001
_2. Lance Armstrong ______ USA | 22:59 | 2001
_*3. Chris Froome _________** GBR | 23:14 | 2013*
_4. Jan Ullrich __________ GER | 23:17 | 2003
_5. Haimar Zubeldia ______ ESP | 23:19 | 2003
_6. Jan Ullrich __________ GER | 23:22 | 2001
_7. Lance Armstrong ______ USA | 23:24 | 2003
_8. Alexandre Vinokourov__ KAZ | 23:34 | 2003
_9. Ivan Basso ___________ ITA | 23:36 | 2003
10. Lance Armstrong ______ USA | 23:40 | 2005

11. Ivan Basso ___________ ITA | 23:42 | 2005
12. Oscar Sevilla ________ ESP | 23:45 | 2001
13. Joseba Beloki ________ ESP | 23:45 | 2001
14. Denis Menchov ________ RUS | 23:47 | 2010
15. Samuel Sanchez _______ ESP | 23:47 | 2010
16. Jan Ullrich __________ GER | 24:00 | 2005
17. Andy Schleck _________ LUX | 24:01 | 2010
18. Joaquim Rodriguez ____ ESP | 24:01 | 2010
19. Robert Gesink ________ NED | 24:01 | 2010
20. Alberto Contador _____ ESP | 24:01 | 2010

21. Jurgen van den Broeck_ BEL | 24:01 | 2010
*22. Richie Porte** _________* *AUS | 24:05 | 2013*
 23. Levi Leipheimer ______ USA | 24:15 | 2005
24. Floyd Landis _________ USA | 24:15 | 2005
25. Iban Mayo ____________ ESP | 24:15 | 2003
26. Santiago Botero ______ COL | 24:19 | 2001
27. Michael Boogerd ______ NED | 24:19 | 2001
28. Alexandre Vinokourov__ KAZ | 24:19 | 2001
29. Stefano Garzelli _____ ITA | 24:19 | 2001
30. Inigo Chaureau _______ ESP | 24:19 | 2001

31. Marcos Serrano _______ ESP | 24:19 | 2001
32. Didier Rous __________ FRA | 24:19 | 2001
33. Francisco Mancebo ____ ESP | 24:19 | 2001
*34. Alejandro Valverde ___ ESP | 24:22 | 2013*
35. Igor G. de Galdeano __ ESP | 24:23 | 2001
*36. Bauke Mollema ________ NED | 24:24 | 2013*
37. Roberto Heras ________ ESP | 24:26 | 2001
38. Carlos Sastre ________ ESP | 24:28 | 2003
39. Andrei Kivilev _______ KAZ | 24:29 | 2001
*40. Laurens Ten Dam ______ NED | 24:30 | 2013*

41. Francisco Mancebo ____ ESP | 24:31 | 2005
42. Michael Rasmussen ____ DEN | 24:31 | 2005
43. Jose E. Gutierrez ____ ESP | 24:31 | 2001
44. Felix Cardenas _______ COL | 24:45 | 2001
45. Levi Leipheimer ______ USA | 24:46 | 2010
*46. Mikel Nieve __________ ESP | 24:48 | 2013*
47. Christophe Moreau ____ FRA | 24:48 | 2003
48. Tyler Hamilton _______ USA | 24:50 | 2003
49. Andreas Klöden _______ GER | 24:50 | 2005
50. Gilles Bouvard _______ FRA | 24:52 | 2001

Possible error: +/- 5 sec.

----------


## vetooo

____*AX-3-DOMAINES (BONASCRE), ALL-TIME TOP 100 LIST* part II

____*8.90 km, 7.46 %, 664 m*

51. Ryder Hesjedal _______ CAN | 24:53 | 2010
52. Alexandre Vinokourov__ KAZ | 24:53 | 2010
53. Mario Aerts __________ BEL | 24:54 | 2001
54. Luis Leon Sanchez ____ ESP | 24:55 | 2010
55. Christophe Moreau ____ FRA | 24:55 | 2010
56. Sven Montgomery ______ SUI | 24:56 | 2001
*57. Roman Kreuziger ______ CZE | 24:59 | 2013*
*58. Alberto Contador _____ ESP | 24:59 | 2013*
*59. Igor Anton ___________ ESP | 24:59 | 2013*
60. Haimar Zubeldia ______ ESP | 25:04 | 2005

61. Damiano Cunego _______ ITA | 25:19 | 2010
62. Carlos Sastre ________ ESP | 25:19 | 2010
63. Chris Horner _________ USA | 25:19 | 2010
*64. Joaquim Rodriguez ____ ESP | 25:20 | 2013*
65. Nicolas Roche ________ IRL | 25:20 | 2010
*66. Nairo Quintana _______ COL | 25:22 | 2013*
67. Thomas Lövkvist ______ SWE | 25:23 | 2010
68. John Gadret __________ FRA | 25:23 | 2010
69. Ivan Basso ___________ ITA | 25:23 | 2010
70. Andreas Klöden _______ GER | 25:23 | 2010

71. Francisco Mancebo ____ ESP | 25:25 | 2003
*72. Rui Costa ____________ POR | 25:42 | 2013*
*73. Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA | 25:42 | 2013*
74. Kanstantsin Siutsou __ BLR | 25:44 | 2010
75. Daniel Moreno ________ ESP | 25:44 | 2010
76. Sylvain Chavanel _____ FRA | 25:44 | 2010
77. Vasil Kiryienka ______ BLR | 25:46 | 2010
*78. Romain Bardet ________ FRA | 25:48 | 2013*
*79. Dan Martin ___________ IRL | 25:48 | 2013*
*80. Andrew Talansky ______ USA | 25:48 | 2013*

*81. Jakob Fuglsang _______ DEN | 25:48 | 2013*
*82. Michael Rogers _______ AUS | 25:48 | 2013*
83. Stephane Goubert _____ FRA | 25:48 | 2001
84. Daniel Atienza _______ ESP | 25:48 | 2001
85. Andreas Klöden _______ GER | 25:48 | 2001
86. Carlos Sastre ________ ESP | 25:48 | 2001
87. Felix Garcia Casas ___ ESP | 25:48 | 2001
88. Christophe Riblon ____ FRA | 25:51 | 2010
89. Juan Miguel Mercado __ ESP | 25:52 | 2003
90. Kevin de Weert _______ BEL | 25:54 | 2010

91. Julien El Fares ______ FRA | 25:54 | 2010
92. Alexandre Vinokourov__ KAZ | 25:54 | 2005
93. Roman Kreuziger ______ CZE | 25:56 | 2010
94. Christophe Le Mevel __ FRA | 25:56 | 2010
95. Richard Virenque _____ FRA | 26:02 | 2003
96. David Etxebarria _____ ESP | 26:04 | 2001
97. Ruben Plaza __________ ESP | 26:10 | 2010
98. Georg Totschnig ______ AUT | 26:11 | 2003
99. Didier Rous __________ FRA | 26:11 | 2003
100. Manuel Beltran ______ ESP | 26:11 | 2003

Possible error: +/- 5 sec.

----------


## idänihme

On aika vekkulia miten kovasti moni taho yrittää väittää näitä tehoarvioita epätarkoiksi ja täysin hyödyttömiksi. Esimerkiksi on väitetty tehoarvioissa olevan jopa 10% epävarmuuksia tuulen vaikutusten takia. Vuoristonousuissa kuitenkin usein mennään serpentiiniä eestaas, jolloin tuulen vaikutus jää vähäiseksi. Ei se nollaannu, mutta eestaas ajaminen aiheuttaa sen että mistä tahansa suunnasta tuleva tuuli lähinnä hidastaa vauhtia. Ne yksittäiset nousut joissa tuuli vaikuttaa reilusti voidaan  varmaankin helposti havaita ja vaikkapa poistaa vertailuista, jos ei  keksitä miten tuulen kompensoisi. Ihan nopealla vilkaisulla noiden laskettujen arvojen keskihajonta olisi enemmänkin kolmen prosentin luokkaa.

----------


## ristopee

Esimerkiksi noista alpe d'huezin ajoista olisi kiva nähdä jotenkin mitkä on todettu ajettavan dopingin avulla ja missä on vahva epäilys. Lancen sieltä bongaa erkkikin mutta muut 90-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun pyöräilijät ja käryt ovat ainakin itselle hieman tuntemattomia.

----------


## Rommeli

> Esimerkiksi noista alpe d'huezin ajoista olisi kiva nähdä jotenkin mitkä on todettu ajettavan dopingin avulla ja missä on vahva epäilys. Lancen sieltä bongaa erkkikin mutta muut 90-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun pyöräilijät ja käryt ovat ainakin itselle hieman tuntemattomia.



Asiaa on melko helppo tutkailla ihan vaan copy/pasteamalla noita listan nimiä vaikkapa enkku-Wikipediaan. Äkkiseltään ei tuolla yläpäässä yhtäkään nuhteetonta kaveria tunnu olevan. Dopeologyn kautta nimiä tutkailtaessa top20-listalla ainoastaan Sastren nimeä ei löydy. Osa noista on toki vain epäilyksiä ja osa on kärynnyt muulloin.

----------


## asb

> Lancen sieltä bongaa erkkikin mutta muut 90-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun pyöräilijät ja käryt ovat ainakin itselle hieman tuntemattomia.



39:n alittajista jokainen on tuomittu tai epäilty.

Edit: Aloin ettimään alempaa ajajia, joita ei ole kytketty mihinkään, mutta alkoi vituttamaan ja lopetin.

----------


## vetooo

*The 6 Major Climbs of the 2013* *Tour de France
+ The Record Holders*

Stage- 8 | *Ax 3 Domaines* --------- | ----- 8.90 km, 7.46 %,- 664 m
Roberto Laiseka (Tour 2001)
22 min 57 sec, 23.27 Kph, VAM 1736 m/h

Stage- 9 | *La Hourquette d'Ancizan* | last- 9.60 km, 7.67 %,- 736 m
Roman Kreuziger, Sylvain Chavanel (Tour 2011)
28 min 26 sec, 20.26 Kph, VAM 1553 m/h

Stage 15 | *Mont Ventoux* ---------- | last 15.65 km, 8.74 %, 1368 m
Iban Mayo (Dauphine Libere 2004)
45 min 47 sec, 20.51 Kph, VAM 1793 m/h

Stage 18 | *Alpe d'Huez* ----------- | ---- 13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m
Marco Pantani (Tour 1995)
36 min 50 sec, 22.48 Kph, VAM 1823 m/h

Stage 19 | *Col de la Croix Fry* --- | ---- 11.20 km, 7.23 %,- 810 m
Lance Armstrong, Floyd Landis, Jan Ullrich, Ivan Basso, Andreas Klöden (Tour 2004)
30 min 19 sec, 22.17 Kph, VAM 1603 m/h

Stage 20 | *Semnoz* ---------------- | ---- 10.65 km, 8.56 %,- 912 m

----------


## vetooo

*The 6 Major Climbs of the 2013* *Tour de France
Dr. Ferrari's formula - "The Magic Number 6.00 W/kg"*

Stage- 8 | *Ax 3 Domaines* --------- | ----- 8.90 km, 7.46 %,- 664 m
"6.00 W/kg" = 24 min 10 sec, 22.08 Kph, VAM 1648 m/h

Stage- 9 | *La Hourquette d'Ancizan* | last- 9.60 km, 7.67 %,- 736 m
"6.00 W/kg" = 26 min 36 sec, 21.65 Kph, VAM 1660 m/h

Stage 15 | *Mont Ventoux* ---------- | last 15.65 km, 8.74 %, 1368 m
"6.00 W/kg" = 47 min 35 sec, 19.73 Kph, VAM 1724 m/h

Stage 18 | *Alpe d'Huez* ----------- | ---- 13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m
"6.00 W/kg" = 39 min 48 sec, 20.80 Kph, VAM 1687 m/h

Stage 19 | *Col de la Croix Fry* --- | ---- 11.20 km, 7.23 %,- 810 m
"6.00 W/kg" = 29 min 44 sec, 22.59 Kph, VAM 1634 m/h

Stage 20 | *Semnoz* ---------------- | ---- 10.65 km, 8.56 %,- 912 m
"6.00 W/kg" = 31 min 55 sec, 20.01 Kph, VAM 1714 m/h

----------


## vetooo

Dr. Ross Tuckerin analyysi Ax 3 Domainesin noususta sisältänen historiadataa ylämäkisuorituksista Ax 3 D:llä.

The Science of Sport: Ax-3-Domaines: History, VAMs and performance predictions

----------


## pesuman

Kysymys arvon tietäjille. 

Onko Doping-käryillä ollut mitään vaikutusta Tour de Francen keskimääräisiin nopeuksiin tänä vuonna? Luulisi maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna, että nopeudet laskisivat, kun kielletyt aineet ovat poissa pelistä. Onko tilastojen nojalla näin käynyt ja kuinka dramaattisesta pudotuksesta on ollut kysymys? 

Kysyn, kun en itse jaksa kaivaa tilastoja.

----------


## kukavaa

> Heh, Froome murskasi Ullrichin kaikki kolme aikaa (2001, 2003, 2005) Ax-3-Domainesilla.

----------


## plr

> Luulisi maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna, että nopeudet laskisivat, kun kielletyt aineet ovat poissa pelistä. Onko tilastojen nojalla näin käynyt ja kuinka dramaattisesta pudotuksesta on ollut kysymys?



Lähinnä tulee mieleen, että miten niin kielletyt aineet ovat poissa pelistä? Käsittääkseni tällaista tilannetta ei vielä koskaan ole ollut. Eli on aika vaikeaa päätellä tilastoista nopeuden muutoksia, koska dopingaineiden käyttöä tai käyttämättömyyttä ei pysty varmasti tietämään.

----------


## .jon

> On aika vekkulia miten kovasti moni taho yrittää väittää näitä tehoarvioita epätarkoiksi ja täysin hyödyttömiksi. Esimerkiksi on väitetty tehoarvioissa olevan jopa 10% epävarmuuksia tuulen vaikutusten takia. Vuoristonousuissa kuitenkin usein mennään serpentiiniä eestaas, jolloin tuulen vaikutus jää vähäiseksi. Ei se nollaannu, mutta eestaas ajaminen aiheuttaa sen että mistä tahansa suunnasta tuleva tuuli lähinnä hidastaa vauhtia. Ne yksittäiset nousut joissa tuuli vaikuttaa reilusti voidaan  varmaankin helposti havaita ja vaikkapa poistaa vertailuista, jos ei  keksitä miten tuulen kompensoisi. Ihan nopealla vilkaisulla noiden laskettujen arvojen keskihajonta olisi enemmänkin kolmen prosentin luokkaa.



Niin, missäs kaikkialla tässä esiintyykään mitattavia suureita, joiden mittaustarkkuus vaikuttaa näihin laskennallisiin arvoihin:

Kuskin paino
Varusteiden paino
Juomien paino ja miten kauan niitä on kannettu mukana
Ajanotto
Mäen pituus
Nousumetrit

Ja mitkä tekijät vaikuttaa tarvittavaan tehoon: 

Tuuli
Kammen pituus
Rengas
Pyörän jäykkyys
Kuskin koko (ja kinttujen pituus)
Ilman lämpötila
Ajolinjat
jnejne

Nämä, sekä nousun ajankohta kilpailun aikana (alku/loppupuolen vuoret) vaikuttaa niin valtavasti tulosten vertailukelposuuteen, että mitkä tahansa johtopäätökset on lähinnä naurettavia. Tällasessa mittauksessa laboratorio-olosuhteissakin päästäisiin hädin tuskin alle muutaman prosentin heittoihin. Kahden desimaalin tarkkuus täällä esitellyissä luvuissa on täysin liioiteltua. 

Pelkästään Froomen käyttämät epäsymmetriset rieskat romuttaa wattiarpajaiset. Vaikka valmistajan lupaamat 7-10% lisää tehoa oiskin pelkkää mainoshuuhaata, niin ei se Froome niillä Touria silkasta sponsoroinnin ilosta aja. 

tl,dr: laskennalliset tulokset kymmenen vuoden haitarilla eivät ole keskenään vertailukelpoisia, eikä niistä voi tehdä mitään uskottavia johtopäätöksiä. Ihan hauskaa harrastustoimintaa silti.

----------


## kolistelija

Kammen pituus, rattaiden muoto, jalan pituus... Pitääpä tutkia näitä, jos vaikka saisi ees 10% lisää tehoa.

----------


## vetooo

> Tällasessa mittauksessa laboratorio-olosuhteissakin päästäisiin hädin tuskin alle muutaman prosentin heittoihin. Kahden desimaalin tarkkuus täällä esitellyissä luvuissa on täysin liioiteltua



CyclingPowerLabin kaavalla laskettuna virheprosentti on alle 2.

----------


## akujoe

“I know the sport has changed,” said the 28-year-old. “*There’s absolutely no way I’d be able to get these results if the sport hadn’t changed*.“

Froomestrong unohtaa nyt, että noilla ajoilla voitettaisiin douppaajiakin...

Cyclingforumsilla oli huhuja, että harjoituksissa olisi vetänyt Col de la Madonen alle 31 minuuttiin. Lancen ennätys 30:45.

----------


## vetooo

> Tällasessa mittauksessa laboratorio-olosuhteissakin  päästäisiin hädin tuskin alle muutaman prosentin heittoihin. Kahden  desimaalin tarkkuus täällä esitellyissä luvuissa on täysin liioiteltua



CyclingPowerLabiilla laskettuna virheprosentti on  keskimäärin alle 2 %.

Jos kiinnostaa, täältä löytyy tarkempaa infoa: http://www.calameo.com/read/00092528...d=9U40diNbhpKW (s. 140)

----------


## pulmark

> laskennalliset tulokset kymmenen vuoden haitarilla eivät ole keskenään vertailukelpoisia, eikä niistä voi tehdä mitään uskottavia johtopäätöksiä. Ihan hauskaa harrastustoimintaa silti.



Oheisessa artikkelissa taustaa ja kuvaus uuteen menetelmään, jolla yritetään taklata niitä ongelmia kun verrataan ajajan X suoritusta ajajan Y suoritukseen mäessä Z eri vuosina. Menetelmä perustuu laajemman historiallisen aineiston hyväksikäyttöön ja tilastolliseen analyysiin.   

http://www.cyclismas.com/biscuits/a-different-approach-to-comparing-climbing-performances/

Allaolevalla sivulla pari ensimmäistä kirjoitusta, missä tätä menetelmää on käytetty TdF 2013 etappien 8 ja 9 tulosten arviointiin:

http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/

Lopuksi ohessa taulukko (Google docs spreadsheet), missä TdF 2013 vuorietappien loppunousujen ennustetut ajat on sitten luokiteltu perustuen yllä esitettyyn menetelmään: vihreä = OK, keltainen = Niillä rajoilla, punainen = Epäilyksiä herättävä.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...3eG1sd3c#gid=1

Siitä vaan sitten vertailemaan miten Ventoux tänä vuonna ajetaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

> tl,dr: laskennalliset tulokset kymmenen vuoden haitarilla eivät ole keskenään vertailukelpoisia, eikä niistä voi tehdä mitään uskottavia johtopäätöksiä. Ihan hauskaa harrastustoimintaa silti.



Ei kyllä pidä paikkansa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Pelkästään Froomen käyttämät epäsymmetriset rieskat romuttaa wattiarpajaiset. Vaikka valmistajan lupaamat 7-10% lisää tehoa oiskin pelkkää mainoshuuhaata, niin ei se Froome niillä Touria silkasta sponsoroinnin ilosta aja.



Haisee nyt vahvasti siltä, että tässä on kyseessä jonkinlainen fanitus herra Froomea kohtaan, kun oikein nimellä piti mies mainita. Edellä on tosiaan jo monen monta kertaa kumottu väitteesi, etteivät nuo tulokset olisi vertailukelposia. Kahden desimaalin tarkkuus on toki vähän turhan optimistista, mutta se yksikin kertoo jo aika paljon...

Edit. Jos nuo ihmerattaat tosiaan antavat 7-10 % tehoa (jokseenkin hassu heitto muuten), niin mikseivät kaikki sitten niitä käytä. Tuollainen etu ratkoisi jo yksinään kaikki kilpailut... Niin siis hassu heitto siksi, ettei yksikään ratas käsittääkseni anna yhtäkään wattia tehoa, vaan se teho tulee edelleenkin sieltä polkijalta.

----------


## Leopejo

> Niin siis hassu heitto siksi, ettei yksikään ratas käsittääkseni anna yhtäkään wattia tehoa, vaan se teho tulee edelleenkin sieltä polkijalta.



Kaikkihan tietävät, ettei moottori ole rattaissa, vaan (Cancellaran) satulaputkessa.

----------


## dreamer

Tässä ihan asiallinen kirjoitus siitä että vaikka Froomen suoritus oli hämmästyttävä ja epäilyksiä herättävä ei se välttämättä ollut fysiologisesti pas normal. Pidemmässä nousussa ja/tai kisan viimeisellä viikolla ehdottomasti. Vetoon tekemän vertailun mukaan Contador ajoi vastaavat keskitehot Verbierin nousussa 2009 kisan toiseksi viimeisellä etapilla.

http://www.sportsscientists.com/2013...swerables.html

----------


## OJ

Yli 6 w/kg 4,5 tunnin ajamisen ja edellisen 15 km nousun jälkeen on aika paljon. Toi mäki meni varmaan aika lähelle anaerobista kynnystä, mutta ei ainakaan kovin montaa wattia kynnyksen yli. Katellaan jos SRM julkaisee näiden kärkikuskien ratkaisunousujen tietoja nettisivuillaan.

Lisäys: Itse asiassa yli 5,5 w/kg on aika paljon tolla etapilla ja tossa mäessä.

----------


## plr

> Pelkästään Froomen käyttämät epäsymmetriset rieskat romuttaa wattiarpajaiset. Vaikka valmistajan lupaamat 7-10% lisää tehoa oiskin pelkkää mainoshuuhaata, niin ei se Froome niillä Touria silkasta sponsoroinnin ilosta aja. 
> 
> tl,dr: laskennalliset tulokset kymmenen vuoden haitarilla eivät ole keskenään vertailukelpoisia, eikä niistä voi tehdä mitään uskottavia johtopäätöksiä. Ihan hauskaa harrastustoimintaa silti.



Veikkaan, että moni ammattikuski ajaa eri pyöräkomponenteilla nimenomaan sponsoroinnin ilosta. Jos komponentista ei ole suoranaista haittaa, niin miksei siitä kannata ottaa sponsoritulot, jotka Tourin näkyvyydellä voivat olla huomattavat.

Laskennalliset tulokset ajoista vuosien aikana eri nousuissa ovat mielestäni erittäin vertailukelpoisia. Jokainen niitä käyttävä varmasti tiedostaa, että luvuissa on virhemarginaalia eri seikoista. Itse olen seuraillut isommissa nousuissa omia vaatimattomia nousumetrejä aikayksikköä kohden ja se korreloi todella hyvin esimerkiksi kuntotestien kanssa.

----------


## vetooo

----*TOUR DE FRANCE 2000, 2002, 2009, 2013*

----*MONT VENTOUX* (last 15.65 km [from St. Esteve], 8.74 %, 1368 m)

----*TOP 50 LIST*

-1. Lance Armstrong ______ USA | 48:33 | 2002
-*2.* *Chris Froome _________ GBR | 48:35 | 2013*
-3. Andy Schleck _________ LUX | 48.57 | 2009
-4. Alberto Contador _____ ESP | 48:57 | 2009
-5. Lance Armstrong ______ USA | 49:00 | 2009
-6. Marco Pantani ________ ITA | 49:01 | 2000
-7. Lance Armstrong ______ USA | 49:01 | 2000
-8. Frank Schleck ________ LUX | 49:02 | 2009
-*9.* *Nairo Quintana _______ COL | 49:04 | 2013*
10. Roman Kreuziger ______ CZE | 49:05 | 2009

11. Franco Pellizotti ____ ITA | 49:15 | 2009
12. Vincenzo Nibali ______ ITA | 49:17 | 2009
13. Bradley Wiggins ______ GBR | 49:22 | 2009
14. Joseba Beloki ________ ESP | 49:26 | 2000
15. Jan Ullrich __________ GER | 49:30 | 2000
16. Raimondas Rumsas _____ LTU | 49:49 | 2002
17. Roberto Heras ________ ESP | 49:49 | 2000
18. Ivan Basso ___________ ITA | 49:52 | 2002
*19.* *Mikel Nieve __________ ESP | 49:58 | 2013*
*20. Joaquim Rodriguez ____ ESP | 49:58** | 2013*
21. Jurgen van den Broeck_ BEL | 49:58 | 2009
22. Andreaas Klöden ______ GER | 50:01 | 2009
23. Francisco Mancebo ____ ESP | 50:04 | 2002
*24. Roman Kreuziger ______ CZE | 50:15 | 2013*
*25. Alberto Contador _____ ESP | 50:15 | 2013*
*26. Jakob Fuglsang _______ DEN | 50:18 | 2013*
27. Joseba Beloki ________ ESP | 50:18 | 2002
 28. Richard Virenque _____ FRA | 50:18 | 2000
*29. Nauke Mollema ________ NED | 50:21 | 2013*
30. Francisco Mancebo ____ ESP | 50:24 | 2000

*31. Laurens Ten Dam ______ NED | 50:28 | 2013*
32. Manuel Beltran _______ ESP | 50:30 | 2000
33. Christophe Moreau ____ FRA | 50:32 | 2000
34. Santiago Botero ______ COL | 50:34 | 2000
35. Kurt van de Wouwer ___ BEL | 50:37 | 2000
36. Levi Leipheimer ______ USA | 50:38 | 2002
*37. Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA | 50:43 | 2013*
38. Christophe Le Mevel __ FRA | 50:45 | 2009
*39. Bart de Clercq _______ BEL | 50:47 | 2013*
40. Christian Vandevelde__ USA | 50:53 | 2009

41. Jose Azevedo _________ POR | 50:58 | 2002
*42. Michael Rogers _______ AUS | 51:01 | 2013*
43. Laurent Jalabert _____ FRA | 51:02 | 2000
44. Mikel Astarloza ______ ESP | 51:03 | 2009
*45. Alejandro Valverde ___ ESP | 51:07 | 2013*
*46. Dan Martin ___________ IRL | 51:11 | 2013*
47. Daniele Nardello _____ ITA | 51:17 | 2000
*48. Richie Porte _________ AUS | 51:24 | 2013*
49. Daniel Atienza _______ ESP | 51:27 | 2000
50. Sylvain Calzati ______ FRA | 51:34 | 2009
50. Luis Leon Sanchez ____ ESP | 51:34 | 2009

___ *The record (Dauphine Libere)*
___ Iban Mayo ___________ ESP | 45:47 | 2004

___ *The record (Tour de France)*
___ Marco Pantani _______ ITA | 46:00 | 1994


Note: The list is not complete. Some riders may be missing from the list. | Possible error: +/- 5 sec.

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2013* part I | Dr. Ferrari's formula = DrF

*Stage 8: Ax-3-Domaines (8.90 km, 7.46 %, 664 m)* 

Chris Froome --------- GBR / Team Sky --- | 23:14, 22.98 Kph, VAM 1715 m/h, 6.24 W/kg
Richie Porte --------- AUS / Team Sky --- | 24:05, 22.17 Kph, VAM 1654 m/h, 6.02 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde --- ESP / Movistar --- | 24:22, 21.92 Kph, VAM 1635 m/h, 5.95 W/kg
Bauke Mollema -------- NED / Belkin ----- | 24:24, 21.89 Kph, VAM 1633 m/h, 5.95 W/kg
Laurens Ten Dam ------ NED / Belkin ----- | 24:30, 21.80 Kph, VAM 1626 m/h, 5.92 W/kg
Mikel Nieve ---------- ESP / Euskaltel -- | 24:48, 21.53 Kph, VAM 1606 m/h, 5.85 W/kg
Roman Kreuziger ------ CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff | 24:59, 21.37 Kph, VAM 1595 m/h, 5.81 W/kg
Alberto Contador ----- ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff | 24:59, 21.37 Kph, VAM 1595 m/h, 5.81 W/kg
Igor Anton ----------- ESP / Euskaltel -- | 24:59, 21.37 Kph, VAM 1595 m/h, 5.81 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez ---- ESP / Katusha ---- | 25:20, 21.08 Kph, VAM 1573 m/h, 5.73 W/kg
Nairo Quintana ------- COL / Movistar --- | 25:22, 21.05 Kph, VAM 1571 m/h, 5.72 W/kg


*Stage 9: La Hourquette d'Ancizan (last 9.60 km, 7.67 %, 736 m)* 

Dan Martin ----------- IRL / Garmin ----- | 29:01, 19.85 Kph, VAM 1522 m/h, 5.50 W/kg
Jakob Fuglsang ------- DEN / Astana ----- | 29:01, 19.85 Kph, VAM 1522 m/h, 5.50 W/kg
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Maillot Jaune group (Froome + 20 riders)- | 29:46, 19.35 Kph, VAM 1484 m/h, 5.36 W/kg


*Stage 15: Mont Ventoux (last 15.65 km, 8.74 %, 1368 m)*

Chris Froome --------- GBR / Team Sky --- | 48:35, 19.33 Kph, VAM 1689 m/h, 5.88 W/kg
Nairo Quintana ------- COL / Movistar --- | 49:04, 19.14 Kph, VAM 1673 m/h, 5.82 W/kg
Mikel Nieve ---------- ESP / Euskaltel -- | 49:58, 18.79 Kph, VAM 1643 m/h, 5.72 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez ---- ESP / Katusha ---- | 49:58, 18.79 Kph, VAM 1643 m/h, 5.72 W/kg
Roman Kreuziger ------ CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff | 50:15, 18.69 Kph, VAM 1633 m/h, 5.68 W/kg
Alberto Contador ----- ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff | 50:15, 18.69 Kph, VAM 1633 m/h, 5.68 W/kg
Jakob Fuglsang ------- DEN / Astana ----- | 50:18, 18.67 Kph, VAM 1632 m/h, 5.68 W/kg
Bauke Mollema -------- NED / Belkin ----- | 50:21, 18.65 Kph, VAM 1630 m/h, 5.67 W/kg
Laurens Ten Dam ------ NED / Belkin ----- | 50:28, 18.61 Kph, VAM 1626 m/h, 5.66 W/kg
Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA / AG2R ------- | 50:43, 18.51 Kph, VAM 1618 m/h, 5.63 W/kg


* Stage 17 (ITT): Cote de Puy Sanieres (6.34 km, 6.25 %, 396 m)*

Alberto Contador ----- ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff | 14:40, 25.94 Kph, VAM 1620 m/h, 6.17 W/kg
Chris Froome --------- GBR / Team Sky --- | 14:42, 25.88 Kph, VAM 1616 m/h, 6.16 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez ---- ESP / Katusha ---- | 14:57, 25.44 Kph, VAM 1589 m/h, 6.06 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde --- ESP / Movistar --- | 15:00, 25.36 Kph, VAM 1584 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
Roman Kreuziger ------ CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff | 15:00, 25.36 Kph, VAM 1584 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
Thomas de Gendt ------ BEL / Vacansoleil- | 15:16, 24.92 Kph, VAM 1556 m/h, 5.93 W/kg
Andrew Talansky ------ USA / Garmin ----- | 15:18, 24.86 Kph, VAM 1553 m/h, 5.92 W/kg
Michal Kwiatkowski --- POL / OP-QS ------ | 15:21, 24.78 Kph, VAM 1548 m/h, 5.90 W/kg
Arnold Jeannesson ---- FRA / FDJ -------- | 15:26, 24.65 Kph, VAM 1540 m/h, 5.87 W/kg
Jon Izagirre --------- ESP / Euskaltel -- | 15:28, 24.59 Kph, VAM 1536 m/h, 5.85 W/kg
Nairo Quintana ------- COL / Movistar --- | 15:30, 24.54 Kph, VAM 1533 m/h, 5.84 W/kg


*part II >>>*

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2013* part II | Dr. Ferrari's formula = DrF
 
*Stage 18: Alpe d'Huez [MTF] (13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m)* 

Nairo Quintana ------- COL / Movistar --- | 39:50, 20.79 Kph, VAM 1686 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez ---- ESP / Katusha ---- | 39:53, 20.76 Kph, VAM 1683 m/h, 5.99 W/kg
Richie Porte --------- AUS / Team Sky --- | 40:56, 20.23 Kph, VAM 1640 m/h, 5.84 W/kg
Chris Froome --------- GBR / Team Sky --- | 40:56, 20.23 Kph, VAM 1640 m/h, 5.84 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde --- ESP / Movistar --- | 41:00, 20.20 Kph, VAM 1638 m/h, 5.83 W/kg
Mikel Nieve ---------- ESP / Euskaltel -- | 41:53, 19.77 Kph, VAM 1603 m/h, 5.70 W/kg
Jakob Fuglsang ------- DEN / Astana ----- | 41:53, 19.77 Kph, VAM 1603 m/h, 5.70 W/kg
Alberto Contador ----- ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff | 41:53, 19.77 Kph, VAM 1603 m/h, 5.70 W/kg
Roman Kreuziger ------ CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff | 42:09, 19.64 Kph, VAM 1593 m/h, 5.67 W/kg
Micchael Rogers ------ AUS / Saxo-Tinkoff | 42:23, 19.54 Kph, VAM 1584 m/h, 5.64 W/kg
*----------**------------------------ The stage winner* *---**------------------------------*
Christophe Riblon ---- FRA / AG2R ------- | 43:02, 19.24 Kph, VAM 1560 m/h, 5.55 W/kg


*Stage 19: Col de la Croix Fry (11.20 km, 7.23 %, 810 m)*

Rui Costa ------------ POR / Movistar --- | 29:56, 22.45 Kph, VAM 1624 m/h, 5.96 W/kg
* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Maillot Jaune group (Froome + 6 riders) - | 30:51, 21.78 Kph, VAM 1575 m/h, 5.78 W/kg


*Stage 20: Semnoz (10.68 km, 8.57 %, 915 m)*

Nairo Quintana ------- COL / Movistar --- | 31:18, 20.47 Kph, VAM 1754 m/h, 6.14 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez ---- ESP / Katusha ---- | 31:36, 20.28 Kph, VAM 1737 m/h, 6.08 W/kg
Chris Froome --------- GBR / Team Sky --- | 31:47, 20.16 Kph, VAM 1727 m/h, 6.05 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde --- ESP / Movistar --- | 33:00, 19.42 Kph, VAM 1664 m/h, 5.82 W/kg
Richie Porte --------- AUS / Team Sky --- | 33:35, 19.08 Kph, VAM 1635 m/h, 5.72 W/kg
Andrew Talansky ------ USA / Garmin ----- | 33:39, 19.04 Kph, VAM 1632 m/h, 5.71 W/kg
Alberto Contador ----- ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff | 33:46, 18.98 Kph, VAM 1626 m/h, 5.69 W/kg
John Gadret ---------- FRA / AG2R ------- | 34:00, 18.85 Kph, VAM 1615 m/h, 5.65 W/kg
Jesus Hernandez ------ ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff | 34:13, 18.73 Kph, VAM 1604 m/h, 5.62 W/kg
Roman Kreuziger ------ CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff | 34:13, 18.73 Kph, VAM 1604 m/h, 5.62 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2013 | Chris Froome (67.0 kg)*

* Stage 8: Ax-3-Domaines (8.90 km, 7.46 %, 664 m)* 

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
6.24 -- 6.36 -- 6.49 -- 6.54 W/kg * 

23:14, 22.98 Kph, VAM 1715 m/h


*Stage 9: La Hourquette d'Ancizan (last 9.60 km, 7.67 %, 736 m)* 

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.36 -- 5.30 -- 5.37 -- 5.39 W/kg*

29:46, 19.35 Kph, VAM 1484 m/h


*Stage 15: Mont Ventoux (last 15.65 km, 8.74 %, 1368 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.88 -- 5.94 -- 5.99 -- 6.02 W/kg*

48:35, 19.33 Kph, VAM 1689 m/h


* Stage 17 (ITT): Cote de Puy Sanieres (6.34 km, 6.25 %, 396 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
6.16 -- 6.30 -- 6.34 -- ?.?? W/kg*

14:42, 25.88 Kph, VAM 1616 m/h


*Stage 18: Alpe d'Huez [MTF] (13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.84 -- 5.87 -- 5.94 -- 5.96 W/kg*

40:56, 20.23 Kph, VAM 1640 m/h


*Stage 19: Col de la Croix Fry (11.20 km, 7.23 %, 810 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.78 -- 5.82 -- 5.91 -- 5.95 W/kg*

30:51, 21.78 Kph, VAM 1575 m/h


*Stage 20: Semnoz (10.68 km, 8.57 %, 915 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
6.05 -- 6.12 -- 6.19 -- 6.22 W/kg*

31:47, 20.16 Kph, VAM 1727 m/h


*Averages*

*DrF:* 5.90 W/kg (7 climbs)
*CPL:* 5.95 W/kg (7 climbs)
*BCR:* 6.03 W/kg (7 climbs)
*rst:* 6.01 W/kg (6 climbs)

*VAM:* 1635 m/h -(7 climbs)


*DrF:* Dr. Michele Ferrari's formula
*CPL:* http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/PowerComponents.aspx
*rst:* http://www.rst.mp-all.de/bergauf.htm
*BCR:* http://bikecalculator.com/wattsMetric.html

----------


## feltti

http://alex-cycle.blogspot.fi/2013/07/windbags.html

----------


## OJ

Ton kuvan perusteella ventouxin loppu saattoi olla vielä kovempi koska Chalet Reynardin jälkeen tuuli näytti olleen pääosin vastaista ja sivuvastaista ja puurajan yläpuolella ei tainnut olla edes lyhyitä myötäisiä pätkiä.

----------


## vetooo

Taylor Phinney voitti Puolan ympäriajon 4. etapin, Hän hyökkäsi pääjoukosta 8 kilometriä ennen maalia ja piti pääjoukon takanaan. Kyseessä oli yksi näyttävimmistä etappivoitoista viime kausien aikana. Phinney julkaisi SRM-dataa Puolan ympäriajon 4. etapin lopusta. Tälaiset wattimäärät tarvittiin pääjoukon tyrmäämiseen:

 *Taylor Phinney*     ‏@*taylorphinney*

@*ammattipyoraily* 488w (509 NP) for 10min. 52.4 kph. 1st 20sec 940w, 1st min: 640w, 1st 2 min: 574w 1st 5min: 500w, Cadence: 101

Phinney on hieno urheilija!

EDIT: Yritin etsiä videota Phinneyn suorituksesta, mutta en löytänyt...

----------


## pirtti

Videoita löytyy useampikin Youtubesta, tässäpä yksi: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Af8q...ature=youtu.be

Hieno suoritus kieltämättä, mutta hienosti on ajanut myös Garminin nuori Steele von Hoff, 3. ja 2. kireissä tähän asti ja tuo 2. sija oli siis käytännössä sprintin voitto, koska Taylor voitti pelotonin tuolla muuvillaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Taylor Phinney voitti Puolan ympäriajon 4. etapin, Hän hyökkäsi pääjoukosta 8 kilometriä ennen maalia ja piti pääjoukon takanaan. Kyseessä oli yksi näyttävimmistä etappivoitoista viime kausien aikana. Phinney julkaisi SRM-dataa Puolan ympäriajon 4. etapin lopusta. Tälaiset wattimäärät tarvittiin pääjoukon tyrmäämiseen:
> 
>  *Taylor Phinney*     ‏@*taylorphinney*
> 
> @*ammattipyoraily* 488w (509 NP) for 10min. 52.4 kph. 1st 20sec 940w, 1st min: 640w, 1st 2 min: 574w 1st 5min: 500w, Cadence: 101
> 
> Phinney on hieno urheilija!
> 
> EDIT: Yritin etsiä videota Phinneyn suorituksesta, mutta en löytänyt...



Phinney laittaa Stravaan joidenkin lenkkiensa GPS dataa. Tehoja ei nakyny olevan.

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2013 | Nairo Quintana (56.0 kg)*

* Stage 8: Ax-3-Domaines (8.90 km, 7.46 %, 664 m)* 

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.72 -- 5.94 -- 6.05 -- 6.10 W/kg * 

25:22, 21.05 Kph, VAM 1571 m/h


*Stage 9: La Hourquette d'Ancizan (last 9.60 km, 7.67 %, 736 m)* 

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.36 -- 5.48 -- 5.57 -- 5.60 W/kg*

29:46, 19.35 Kph, VAM 1484 m/h


*Stage 15: Mont Ventoux (last 15.65 km, 8.74 %, 1368 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.82 -- 6.07 -- 6.11 -- 6.17 W/kg*

49:04, 19.14 Kph, VAM 1673 m/h


* Stage 17 (ITT): Cote de Puy Sanieres (6.34 km, 6.25 %, 396 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.84 -- 6.15 -- 6.20 -- ?.?? W/kg*

15:30, 24.54 Kph, VAM 1533 m/h


*Stage 18: Alpe d'Huez [MTF] (13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
6.00 -- 6.28 -- 6.38 -- 6.42 W/kg*

39:50, 20.79 Kph, VAM 1686 m/h


*Stage 19: Col de la Croix Fry (11.20 km, 7.23 %, 810 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
5.78 -- 6.05 -- 6.17 -- 6.22 W/kg*

30:51, 21.78 Kph, VAM 1575 m/h


*Stage 20: Semnoz (10.68 km, 8.57 %, 915 m)*

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
6.14 -- 6.45 -- 6.55 -- 6.59 W/kg*

31:18, 20.47 Kph, VAM 1754 m/h


*Averages*

*DrF:* 5.81 W/kg (7 climbs)
*CPL:* 6.06 W/kg (7 climbs)
*BCR:* 6.15 W/kg (7 climbs)
*rst:* 6.18 W/kg (6 climbs)

*VAM:* 1611 m/h -(7 climbs)


*DrF:* Dr. Michele Ferrari's formula
*CPL:* http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/PowerComponents.aspx
*rst:* http://www.rst.mp-all.de/bergauf.htm
*BCR:* http://bikecalculator.com/wattsMetric.html

----------


## vetooo

*The 6 Major Climbs of the 2013 Vuelta a España*

*Dr. Ferrari's formula - "The Magic Number 6.00 W/kg"*


*Stage  8: Puerto de Peñas Blancas**-** last 8.85 km,* *-**7.20 %, -637 m*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 23 min 25 sec, 22.68 Kph, VAM 1632 m/h


*Stage 10: Alto de Hazallanas ---- last 7.33 km,* *-**9.58 %,* *-**702 m*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 23 min 44 sec, 18.53 Kph, VAM 1775 m/h


*Stage 14: Collada de la Gallina - last 7.34 km,* *-**8.38 %,* *-**615 m*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 21 min 40 sec, 20.32 Kph, VAM 1703 m/h


*Stage 15: Col de Peyresourde ---- last 8.71 km,* *-**7.53 %,* *-**656 m*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 23 min 49 sec, 21.94 Kph, VAM 1652 m/h


*Stage 18: Peña Cabarga --------------- 5.82 km,* *-**9.50 %,* *-**553 m*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 18 min 44 sec, 18.64 Kph, VAM 1770 m/h


*Stage 20: Angliru ------------------- 12.20 km, 10.23 %, 1248 m*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 40 min 13 sec, 18.20 Kph, VAM 1861 m/h


*( Stage 20: Angliru ---** part I - first 5.68 km, -6.67 %, -379 m** )*

( 6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 14 min 12 sec, 24.00 Kph, VAM 1600 m/h )

*( Stage 20: Angliru part II - steepest 6.52 km, 13.33 %,* *-**869 m )*

( 6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 27 min 24 sec, 14.28 Kph, VAM 1880 m/h )

*( Stage 20: Angliru including descent 12.82 km,* *-**9.59 %,* *1230** m )*

( 6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 41 min 33 sec, 18.51 Kph, VAM 1776 m/h )

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2013 | David Lopez [67.0 kg]*


*Stage 9: Col de Portet d'Aspet (last 2.93 km, 8.36 %, 245 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*341.0 W - 345.0 W* *-** 341.8 W* *-** 347.0 W* *-** 344.4 W
*--------- +1.17 % - +0.23 % - +1.76 % - +1.00 %

10 min 04 sec, 17.46 Kph, VAM 1460 m/h


*Stage 9: Col de Mente (last 5.72 km, 8.06 %, 461 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*300.0 W* *-** 300.7 W* *-** 291,8 W* *-** 295.0 W* *-** 293.5 W*
--------- +0.23 % - -2.73 % - -1.66 % - -2.17 %

21 min 58 sec, 15.62 Kph, VAM 1259 m/h


*Stage 9: Col de Peyresourde (last 10.89 km, 7.49 %, 816 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*279.0 W* *-** 300.8 W* *-** 289.7 W* *-** 293.0 W* *-** 292.8 W*
--------- +7.71 % - +3.84 % - +5.02 % - +4.95 %

39 min 40 sec, 16.47 Kph, VAM 1234 m/h


*Stage 9: Val Louron (7.38 km, 8.35 %, 616 m)0*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*275.0 W* *-** 285.8 W* *-** 276.8 W* *-** 280.0 W* *-** 278.1 W*
--------- +3.93 % - +0.65 % - +1.82 % - +1.13 %

30 min 34 sec, 14.49 Kph, VAM 1209 m/h


*Stage 9: La Hourquette d'Ancizan (10.42 km, 7.64 %, 796 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*266.0 W* *-** 287.0 W* *-** 275,3 W* *-** 278.0 W* *-** 277.5 W*
--------- +7.89 % - +3.50 % - +4.51 % - +4.32 %

40 min 21 sec, 15.49 Kph, VAM 1154 m/h

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 18: Col d'Ornon (last 5.15 km, 6.49 %, 334 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*361.0 W* *-** 348.4 W* *-** 359.7 W* *-** 354.0 W* *-** 353.7 W*
--------- -3.49 % - -0.36 % - -1.94 % - -2.02 %

14 min 33 sec, 21.24 Kph, VAM 1377 m/h


*Stage 18: Alpe d'Huez #1 (12.15 km, 8.55 %, 1039 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*367.0 W* *-** 371.0 W* *-** 371.5 W* *-** 375.0 W* *-** 375.4 W*
--------- +1.09 % - +1.23 % - +2.18 W - +2.29 %

39 min 26 sec, 18.49 Kph, VAM 1551 m/h


*Stage 18: Alpe d'Huez MTF (13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*288.0 W - 290.7 W* *-** 281.3 W* *-** 283.0 W* *-** 282.7 W*
--------- +0.94 % - -2.33 % - -1.74 % - -1.84 %

55 min 03 sec, 15.04 Kph, VAM 1220 m/h


*Stage 19: Col de la Madeleine (last 18.49 km, 8.03 %, 1484 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*325.0 W* *-** 330.5 W* *-** 324.0 W* *-** 326.0 W* *-** 327.2 W*
--------- +1.69 % - -0.31 % - +0.31 % - +0.68 % 

1 h 04 min 24 sec, 17.23 Kph, VAM 1383 m/h


*Stage 19: Col de la Croix Fry (11.20 km, 7.23 %, 810 m)*

_-__ SRM ----- DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*273.0 W* *-** 251.4 W* *-** 261.4 W* *-** 264.0 W - 263.2 W*
--------- -7.91 % - -4.25 % - -3.30 % - -3.59 %

43 min 34 sec, 15.42 Kph, VAM 1022 m/h

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2012 | Chris Anker Sorensen [64.0 kg]*


*Stage 7: La Planche des Belles Filles (5.90 km, 8.51 %, 502 m)*

_- SRM ----- DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*336.0 W - 332.3 W* *-** 333.1 W* *-** 337.0 W* *-** 335.3 W*
--------- -1.10 % - -0.86 % - +0.30 % - -0.21 %

20 min 21 sec, 17.40 Kph, VAM 1480 m/h


*Stage 8: Cote du Passage de la Douleur (last 3.40 km, 6.74 %, 229 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*421.0 W* *-** 406.1 W* *-** 434.7 W* *-** 441.0 W* *-** 441.5 W*
--------- -3.54 % - +3.25 % - +4.57 % - +4.87 %

8 min 06 sec, 25.19 Kph, VAM 1696 m/h


*Stage 8: Cote de Saignelegier (7.89 km, 6.08 %, 480 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*357.0 W* *-** 351.6 W* *-** 362.6 W* *-** 370.0 W* *-** 373.0 W*
--------- -1.51 % - +1.57 % - +3.64 % - +4.48 %

20 min 06 sec, 23.55 Kph, VAM 1433 m/h


*Stage 8: Cote de Saulcy (last 4.45 km, 9.06 %, 403 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*366.0 W* *-** 353.1 W* *-** 359.5 W* *-** 364.0 W* *-** 361.2 W*
--------- -3.52 % - -1.78 % - -0.55 % - -1.31 %

15 min 05 sec, 17.70 Kph, VAM 1603 m/h


*Stage 8: Cote de la Caquerelle (first 4.08 km, 7.82 %, 319 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*372.0 W* *-** 365.4 W* *-** 371.2 W* *-** 377.0 W* *-** 375.8 W*
--------- -1.77 % - -0.22 % - +1.34 % - +1.02 %

12 min 03 sec, 20.32 Kph, VAM 1588 m/h

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 8: Col de la Croix (last 3.60 km, 9.75 %, 351 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
*370.0 W* *-** 361.0 W* *-** 372.3 W* *-** 376.0 W* *-** 373.1 W*
--------- -2.43 % - +0.62 % - +1.62 % - +0.84 %

12 min 33 sec, 17.21 Kph, VAM 1678 m/h


* Stage 10: Col du Grand Colombier (last 17.26 km, 7.20 %, 1243 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 333.0 W* *-** 348.0 W* *-** 349.5 W* *-** 351.0 W* *-** 356.1 W*
--------- +4.50 % - +4.95 % - +5.41 % - +6.94 %

50 min 25 sec, 20.54 Kph, VAM 1479 m/h


* Stage 11: Col de la Madeleine (24.58 km, 6.22 %, 1530 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 341.0 W* *-** 341.4 W* *-** 344.6 W* *-** 347.0 W* *-** 356.3 W*
--------- +0.12 % - +1.06 % - +1.76 % - +4.49 %

1 h 05 min 37 sec, 22.48 Kph, VAM 1399 m/h


* Stage 11: Col de la Croix de Fer (last 21.67 km, 7.03 %, 1523 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 318.0 W* *-** 333.6 W* *-** 331.0 W* *-** 333.0 W* *-** 338.5 W*
--------- +4.91 % - +4.09 % - +4.72 % - +6.44 %

1 h 04 min 52 sec, 20.04 Kph, VAM 1409 m/h


* Stage 11: Col de la Croix de Fer (last 8.48 km, 7.64 %, 648 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 309.0 W* *-** 319.2 W* *-** 313.4 W* *-** 320.0 W* *-** 320.5 W*
--------- +3.30 % - +1.42 % - +3.56 % - +3.72 %

28 min 12 secc, 18.04 Kph, VAM 1379 m/h

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 11: Col du Mollard (5.90 km, 6.97 %, 411 m)*

_- SRM ----- DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 338.0 W* *-** 337.3 W* *-** 334.9 W* *-** 344.0 W* *-** 343.4 W*
--------- -0.21 % - -0.92 % - +1.78 % - +1.60 %

17 min 21 sec, 20.40 Kph, VAM 1421 m/h


* Stage 11: La Toussuire (17.59 km, 6.33 %, 1113 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 324.0 W - 333.8 W* *-** 334.3 W* *-** 339.0 W* *-** 344.5 W*
--------- +3.02 % - +3.18 % - +4.63 % - +6.33 %

48 min 38 sec, 21.70 Kph, VAM 1373 m/h


* Stage 12: Col du Grand Cucheron (last 6.58 km, 8.30 %, 546 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 362.0 W* *-** 369.5 W* *-** 375.6 W* *-** 381.0 W* *-** 380.2 W*
--------- +2.07 % - +3.76 % - +5.25 % - +5.03 %

20 min 03 sec, 19.69 Kph, VAM 1634 m/h


* Stage 12: Col du Granier (9.76 km, 8.70 %, 849 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 346.0 W* *-** 346.7 W* *-** 350.7 W* *-** 353.0 W* *-** 352.7 W*
--------- +0.20 % - +1.36 % - +2.02 % - +1.94 %

32 min 46 sec, 17.87 Kph, VAM 1555 m/h


* Stage 14: Port de Lers (last 11.00 km, 7.09 %, 780 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 307.0 W* *-** 313.6 W* *-** 308.5 W* *-** 313.0 W* *-** 313.5 W*
--------- +2.15 % - +0.49 % - +1.95 % - +2.12 %

35 min 15 sec, 18.72 Kph, VAM 1328 m/h

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 14: Mur de Peguere (last 6.47 km, 8.98 %, 581 m)*

_- SRM ----- DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 381.0 W* *-** 367.0 W* *-** 374.4 W* *-** 380.0 W* *-** 377.9 W*
--------- -3.67 % - -1.73 % - -0.26 % - -0.81 %

20 min 58 sec, 18.52 Kph, VAM 1663 m/h


* Stage 16: Col d'Aubisque (16.43 km, 7.21 %, 1184 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 306.0 W* *-** 308.8 W* *-** 302.2 W* *-** 304.0 W* *-** 307.3 W*
--------- +0.92 % - -1.24 % - -0.65 % - +0.42 %

54 min 07 sec, 18.22 Kph, VAM 1313 m/h


* Stage 16: Col du Tourmalet (last 16.22 km, 7.93 %, 1287 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 333.0 W* *-** 346.7 W* *-** 345.3 W* *-** 351.0 W* *-** 352.2 W*
--------- +4.11 % - +3.69 % - +5.41 % - +5.77 %

51 min 02 sec, 19.19 Kph, VAM 1513 m/h


* Stage 16: Col d'Aspin (last 5.00 km, 7.66 %, 383 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 362.0 W* *-** 350.9 W* *-** 350.9 W* *-** 359.0 W* *-** 358.5 W*
--------- -3.07 % - -3.07 % - -0.83 % - -0.97 %

15 min 08 sec, 19.82 Kph, VAM 1519 m/h


* Stage 16: Col de Peyresourde WEST (last 6.87 km, 7.96 %, 547 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 346.0 W* *-** 347.5 W* *-** 347.1 W* *-** 353.0 W - 353.2 W*
--------- +0.43 % - +0.32 % - +2.02 % - +2.08 %

21 min 37 sec, 19.07 Kph, VAM 1518 m/h

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 17: Col de Mente (9.26 km, 9.13 %, 845 m)*

_- SRM ----- DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 385.0 W* *-** 383.1 W* *-** 393.5 W* *-** 398.0 W - 397.6 W*
--------- -0.49 % - +2.21 % - +3.38 % - +3.27 %

29 min 05 sec, 19.10 Kph, VAM 1743 m/h


* Stage 17: Port de Bales (11.70 km, 7.92 %, 927 m)*

_-__ SRM_ _-----__ DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 352.0 W* *-** 342.8 W* *-** 341.8 W* *-** 346.0 W* *-** 347.5 W*
--------- -2.61 % - -2.90 % - -1.70 % - -1.28 %

37 min 11 sec, 18.88 Kph, VAM 1496 m/h


* Stage 17: Col de Peyresourde EAST (last 8.71 km, 7.53 %, 656 m)*

_-__ SRM ----- DrF_ _-----__ CPL_ _-----__ BCR_ _-----__ rst_
* 343.0 W* *-** 349.4 W* *-** 349.2 W* *-** 356.0 W* *-** 356.4 W*
--------- +1.87 % - +1.81 % - +3.79 % - +3.91 %

26 min 11 sec, 19.96 Kph, VAM 1503 m/h


*SRM:* Chris Anker Sorensen's SRM data
*DrF:* Dr. Michele Ferrari's formula
*CPL:* http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/PowerComponents.aspx
*BCR:* http://bikecalculator.com/wattsMetric.html
*rst:* http://www.rst.mp-all.de/bergauf.htm

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hyvin sai Nibali eroa gruppo Valverdeen about neljällä watilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Also R

Tiimien sivuilta katsottuna gruppo Valverden painot ovat: Pinot 63kg, Rodriguez 58kg, Basso 69kg, Valverde 61kg. Ei taida oikeasti W/kg olla kaikille samat.

----------


## eklami

> Tiimien sivuilta katsottuna gruppo Valverden painot ovat: Pinot 63kg, Rodriguez 58kg, Basso 69kg, Valverde 61kg. Ei taida oikeasti W/kg olla kaikille samat.



W/kg ainakin tällä arviointitarkuudella nimenomaan on aikalailla sama. Absouulliset tehot toki ovat ihan eri kuljettajien painojen mukaan, mutta W/kg:hon pientä marginaalista eroa tuo vain pyörän/varusteiden osuuden ero kokonaismassasta.

----------


## kolistelija

> W/kg ainakin tällä arviointitarkuudella nimenomaan on aikalailla sama. Absouulliset tehot toki ovat ihan eri kuljettajien painojen mukaan, mutta W/kg:hon pientä marginaalista eroa tuo vain pyörän/varusteiden osuuden ero kokonaismassasta.



Isommalla miehellä riittää kai teoriassa pienempi W/kg samaan nopeuteen. Kun nyt ei luotisuoraan ylöspäin ajeta.

Tämä on kuitenkin vain muistelua teoriasta jota puhelimella äkkiä kirjottelen...

----------


## vetooo

--- *Vuelta a España, Peña Cabarga (5.82 km, 9.45 %, 550 m)*

-*1.* *Chris Horner -------- USA | 16:44 | 2013*
-2. Joaquim Rodriguez --- ESP | 17:00 | 2010
-*3.* *Joaquim Rodriguez --- ESP | 17:04 | 2013*
-*4.* *Alejandro Valverde -- ESP | 17:04 | 2013*
-*5.* *Vincenzo Nibali ----- ITA | 17:09 | 2013*
-*6.* *Nicolas Roche ------- IRL | 17:09 | 2013*
-*7.* *Thibaut Pinot ------- FRA | 17:15 | 2013*
-*8.* *Michele Scarponi ---- ITA | 17:15 | 2013*
-9. Chris Froome -------- GBR | 17:16 | 2011
10. Juan Jose Cobo ------ ESP | 17:17 | 2011

11. Vincenzo Nibali ----- ITA | 17:20 | 2010
*12. Daniel Moreno ------- ESP | 17:22 | 2013*
13. Ezequiel Mosquera --- ESP | 17:22 | 2010
*14. Samuel Sanchez ------ ESP | 17:27 | 2013*
*15. Leopold König ------- CZE | 17:27 | 2013*
*16. Tanel Kangert ------- EST | 17:27 | 2013*
17. David Moncoutie ----- FRA | 17:33 | 2010
18. Nicolas Roche ------- IRL | 17:34 | 2010
19. Frank Schleck ------- LUX | 17:35 | 2010
20. Bauke Mollema ------- NED | 17:37 | 2011

21. Xavier Tondo -------- ESP | 17:39 | 2010
*22. Diego Ulissi -------- ITA | 17:40 | 2013*
*23. Igor Anton ---------- ESP | 17:40 | 2013*
24. Dan Martin ---------- IRL | 17:40 | 2011
25. Igor Anton ---------- ESP | 17:43 | 2011
26. Mikel Nieve --------- ESP | 17:43 | 2011
27. David Garcia Dapena - ESP | 17:43 | 2010
* 28. Domenico Pozzovivo -- ITA | 17:44 | 2013*
29. Marzio Bruseghin ---- ITA | 17:45 | 2011
30. Peter Velits -------- SVK | 17:45 | 2010

31. Jurgen van den Broeck BEL | 17:47 | 2011
32. Denis Menchov ------- RUS | 17:47 | 2011
33. Benat Intzausti ----- ESP | 17:51 | 2011
34. Daniel Moreno ------- ESP | 17:51 | 2011
35. Bradley Wiggins ----- GBR | 17:55 | 2011
* 36. Jose Herrada -------- ESP | 17:57 | 2013*
37. Chris Anker Sorensen- DEN | 17:58 | 2011
38. Vincenzo Nibali ----- ITA | 18:07 | 2011
39. Sergey Lagutin ------ UZB | 18:10 | 2011
40. Nicolas Roche ------- IRL | 18:18 | 2011

* 41. Jose Mendes --------- POR | 18:29 | 2013*
42. Tom Danielson ------- USA | 18:29 | 2010
43. Wout Poels ---------- NED | 18:30 | 2011
* 44. Dominik Nerz -------- GER | 18:33 | 2013*
* 45. Bartosz Huzarski ---- POL | 18:33 | 2013*
* 46. Rafal Majka --------- POL | 18:33 | 2013*
* 47. Yoann Bagot* *---------** FRA | 18:33 | 2013*
* 48. Robert Kiserlovski -- CRO | 18:33 | 2013*
49. Vladimir Karpets ---- RUS | 18:36 | 2010
50. Vladimir Gusev ------ RUS | 18:36 | 2010

----------


## Mattia

Siis huh ! 6 yli 1900 VAM ? Ja huimasti yli 1800 lukemia ? Kaikki kohdalaan ? Toki "lyhyt" rykäisy, mutta silti...

----------


## buhvalo

> *Stage 18: Peña Cabarga (5.82 km, 9.45 %, 550 m)** | DrF = Dr. Ferrari's formula*



Voisipa olla syyta tarkistaa maen datat tai nuo nousuajat. Tuskimpa siella 20 kuskia on viettanyt erityispaivaa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Voisipa olla syyta tarkistaa maen datat tai nuo nousuajat. Tuskimpa siella 20 kuskia on viettanyt erityispaivaa.



Voi olla väärää dataa tai ei. Olen kuitenkin siinä käsityksessä että ammattikuskeilla ns. tehoprofiili nousee jo alle 20 minuuttisessa suorituksessa, siinä missä tavan tallaajalla se tapahtuu vasta n. 5 minuuttia tai jopa lyhyemmissä suorituksissa. Ne maagiset luvut taitavat kuitenkin tarkoittaa FTP lukemaa, eli tunnin suoritusta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Voi olla väärää dataa tai ei. Olen kuitenkin siinä käsityksessä että ammattikuskeilla ns. tehoprofiili nousee jo alle 20 minuuttisessa suorituksessa, siinä missä tavan tallaajalla se tapahtuu vasta n. 5 minuuttia tai jopa lyhyemmissä suorituksissa. Ne maagiset luvut taitavat kuitenkin tarkoittaa FTP lukemaa, eli tunnin suoritusta.



Tallasella vietiin pelotonia kesalla kuin litran mittaa. Lieneeko keskitehot 16min ->23min putoaa 2-3%.

*Stage 8: Ax-3-Domaines (8.90 km, 7.46 %, 664 m)* 

*DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
6.24 -- 6.36 -- 6.49 -- 6.54 W/kg * 

23:14, 22.98 Kph, VAM 1715 m/h

----------


## kolistelija

> Tallasella vietiin pelotonia kesalla kuin litran mittaa. Lieneeko keskitehot 16min ->23min putoaa 2-3%.
> 
> *Stage 8: Ax-3-Domaines (8.90 km, 7.46 %, 664 m)* 
> 
> *DrF --- CPL --- BCR --- rst
> 6.24 -- 6.36 -- 6.49 -- 6.54 W/kg * 
> 
> 23:14, 22.98 Kph, VAM 1715 m/h



Lähes puolet lisää pituutta suoritukselle on kyllä mielestäni aika suuri ero. Varsinkin kun se ero osuu juuri sille kestolle jolla ammattilaisen tehokäyrä oletettavasti lähtee nousemaan jyrkemmin.

----------


## vakevves

Nousumetrejä saa paremmin jyrkässä nousussa, kun nopeudet ovat pienempiä. Ilmanvastuksella on aina oma merkitys. 26 km/h vaatii 100W pelkän ilman- sekä vierintävastusten voittamiseksi, 16 km/h vaatii vain 50. Erotus menee periaatteessa pystysuoraan nousuvauhtiin. Erohan on luokkaa 0.6-0.7W/kg ylöspäin vievässä tehossa. Nousun jyrkkyys tuskin vaikuttaa siihen mitä watteja kuski saa itsestään irti. Päiväkohtainen kunto toki vaihtelee.

----------


## vetooo

> Voisipa olla syyta tarkistaa maen datat tai nuo nousuajat. Tuskimpa siella 20 kuskia on viettanyt erityispaivaa.



Noin 2000 kellottaman nousuajan ja satojen matka-, keskjyrkkyys- ja korkeuseroanalyysien myötä uskallan väittää, että tässä on muodostunut jonkinlainen osaamistaso. Kyllä ne pitävät paikkansa. Toki jos on esittää faktoihin perustuva korjausehdotus, niin otan sellaisen vastaan ilomielin.

----------


## vetooo

----*ANGLIRU, ALL-TIME TOP 50 LIST
*
----*12.80 km, 9.64 %, 1234 m*

-1. Roberto Heras ------- ESP | 41:56 | 2000
-*2. Chris Horner -------- USA | 43:07 | 2013*
-3. Alberto Contador ---- ESP | 43:13 | 2008
-4. Pavel Tonkov -------- RUS | 43:25 | 2000
-5. Roberto Laiseka ----- ESP | 43:25 | 2000
-*6. Alejandro Valverde --** ESP | 43:35 | 2013*
-*7. Vincenzo Nibali ----- ITA | 43:35 | 2013*
-8. Juan Jose Cobo ------ ESP | 43:53 | 2011
-9. Alejandro Valverde -- ESP | 43:55 | 2008
10. Roberto Heras ------- ESP | 43:57 | 2002

11. Joaquim Rodriguez --- ESP | 44:11 | 2008
12. Raimondas Rumsas ---- LTU | 44:14 | 2000
13. Levi Leipheimer ----- USA | 44:18 | 2008
*14. Joaquim Rodriguez --- ESP | 44:26 | 2013*
*15. Thibaut Pinot ------- FRA | 44:30 | 2013*
16. Wout Poels ---------- NED | 44:41 | 2011
17. Denis Menchov ------- RUS | 44:41 | 2011
18. Chris Froome -------- GBR | 44:41 | 2011
19. Fernando Escartin --- ESP | 44:44 | 2000
20. Carlos Sastre ------- ESP | 44:45 | 2008

21. Txema Del Olmo ------ ESP | 44:46 | 2000
*22. Domenico Pozzovivo* *--** ITA | 44:51 | 2013*
*23. Daniel Moreno ------- ESP | 44:57 | 2013*
*24. Samuel Sanchez* *------** ESP | 45:07 | 2013*
25. Jose Maria Jimenez -- ESP | 45:07 | 1999
26. Pavel Tonkov -------- RUS | 45:07 | 1999
27. Robert Gesink ------- NED | 45:09 | 2008
28. Bradley Wiggins ----- GBR | 45:14 | 2011
29. Igor Anton ---------- ESP | 45:14 | 2011
30. Joaquim Rodriguez --- ESP | 45:28 | 2011

31. Maxime Monfort ------ BEL | 45:28 | 2011
32. Bauke Mollema ------- NED | 45:28 | 2011
33. Sergey Lagutin ------ UZB | 45:28 | 2011
34. Ezequiel Mosquera --- ESP | 45:31 | 2008
35. Joseba Beloki ------- ESP | 45:32 | 2002
36. Dan Martin ---------- IRL | 45:34 | 2011
37. Richard Virenque ---- FRA | 45:37 | 2000
38. Angel Casero -------- ESP | 45:37 | 2000
*39. Tanel Kangert ------- EST | 45:38 | 2013
*40. Francesco Casagrande- ITA | 45:38 | 2002

41. Oliver Zaugg -------- SUI | 45:41 | 2008
42. Fabio Duarte -------- COL | 45:45 | 2011
43. Manuel Beltran ------ ESP | 45:50 | 2000
44. Massimiliano Gentili- ITA | 45:50 | 2000
45. Iban Mayo ----------- ESP | 45:51 | 2002
46. Mikel Nieve --------- ESP | 45:55 | 2011
47. Damiano Cunego ------ ITA | 45:56 | 2008
48. Roberto Heras ------- ESP | 46:08 | 1999
49. Jurgen van den Broeck BEL | 46:10 | 2011
50. Haimar Zubeldia ----- ESP | 46:10 | 2000

----------


## r.a.i

http://www.srm.de/fileadmin/user_upl...orner_full.png

SRM datan mukaan Horner vietti etapin 18 loppunousussa aikaa 16:37 keskitehon ollessa 424,5W.

SRM sivuilla Hornerin painoksi ilmoitetaan noin 65 kg, tästä tulis 6,53W/kg.

Luenko tuota SRM kuvaa oikein, että siinä olisi nousun pituus 6,13 km ja nousumetrejä 508?

----------


## vetooo

*Vuelta a España 2013 | DrF = Dr. Ferrari's formula*

*Stage 8: Puerto de Peñas Blancas (last 8.85 km, 7.20 %, 637 m)*

Leopold König ------ CZE / NetAPP-Endura | 22:40, 23.43 Kph, VAM 1686 m/h, 6.20 W/kg / -5%: 5.89 W/kg
Daniel Moreno ------ ESP / Katusha ----- | 22:41, 23.41 Kph, VAM 1685 m/h, 6.20 W/kg / -5%: 5.89 W/kg
Nicolas Roche ------ IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 22:45, 23.34 Kph, VAM 1680 m/h, 6.18 W/kg / -5%: 5.87 W/kg
Thibaut Pinot ------ FRA / FDJ --------- | 22:45, 23.34 Kph, VAM 1680 m/h, 6.18 W/kg / -5%: 5.87 W/kg
Ivan Basso --------- ITA / Cannondale -- | 22:45, 23.34 Kph, VAM 1680 m/h, 6.18 W/kg / -5%: 5.87 W/kg
Bart de Clercq ----- BEL / Lotto ------- | 22:48, 23.29 Kph, VAM 1676 m/h, 6.16 W/kg / -5%: 5.85 W/kg
Igor Anton --------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 22:53, 23.20 Kph, VAM 1670 m/h, 6.14 W/kg / -5%: 5.83 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde - ESP / Movistar ---- | 22:59, 23.10 Kph, VAM 1663 m/h, 6.11 W/kg / -5%: 5.80 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez -- ESP / Katusha ----- | 22:59, 23.10 Kph, VAM 1663 m/h, 6.11 W/kg / -5%: 5.80 W/kg
Rigoberto Uran ----- COL / Team Sky ---- | 23:03, 23.04 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 6.10 W/kg / -5%: 5.80 W/kg
Chris Horner ------- USA / RadioShack -- | 23:03, 23.04 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 6.10 W/kg / -5%: 5.80 W/kg
Rafal Majka -------- POL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 23:03, 23.04 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 6.10 W/kg / -5%: 5.80 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA / AG2R -------- | 23:03, 23.04 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 6.10 W/kg / -5%: 5.80 W/kg
Haimar Zubeldia ---- ESP / RadioShack -- | 23:03, 23.04 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 6.10 W/kg / -5%: 5.80 W/kg
Sergio Henao ------- COL / Team Sky ---- | 23:07, 22.97 Kph, VAM 1653 m/h, 6.08 W/kg / -5%: 5.78 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA / Astana ------ | 23:07, 22.97 Kph, VAM 1653 m/h, 6.08 W/kg / -5%: 5.78 W/kg
Warren Barguil ----- FRA / Argos ------- | 23:11, 22.90 Kph, VAM 1649 m/h, 6.06 W/kg / -5%: 5.76 W/kg
Ivan Santaromita --- ITA / BMC --------- | 23:20, 22.76 Kph, VAM 1638 m/h, 6.02 W/kg / -5%: 5.72 W/kg
Yoann Bagot -------- FRA / Cofidis ----- | 23:20, 22.76 Kph, VAM 1638 m/h, 6.02 W/kg / -5%: 5.72 W/kg
David Arroyo ------- ESP / Caja Rural -- | 23:20, 22.76 Kph, VAM 1638 m/h, 6.02 W/kg / -5%: 5.72 W/kg
Samuel Sanchez ----- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 23:20, 22.76 Kph, VAM 1638 m/h, 6.02 W/kg / -5%: 5.72 W/kg
Tanel Kangert ------ EST / Astana ------ | 23:20, 22.76 Kph, VAM 1638 m/h, 6.02 W/kg / -5%: 5.72 W/kg

-5% due to drafting and tailwind.

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 10: Alto de Hazallanas (last 7.33 km, 9.58 %, 702 m)** | DrF = Dr. Ferrari's formula*

Chris Horner ------- USA / RadioShack -- | 23:25, 18.78 Kph, VAM 1799 m/h, 6.08 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA / Astana ------ | 24:13, 18.16 Kph, VAM 1739 m/h, 5.88 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde - ESP / Movistar ---- | 24:27, 17.99 Kph, VAM 1723 m/h, 5.82 W/kg
Ivan Basso --------- ITA / Cannondale -- | 24:27, 17.99 Kph, VAM 1723 m/h, 5.82 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez--- ESP / Katusha ----- | 24:27, 17.99 Kph, VAM 1723 m/h, 5.82 W/kg
Thibaut Pinot ------ FRA / FDJ --------- | 24:27, 17.99 Kph, VAM 1723 m/h, 5.82 W/kg
Nicolas Roche ------ IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 24:35, 17.89 Kph, VAM 1713 m/h, 5.79 W/kg
Igor Anton --------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 24:50, 17.71 Kph, VAM 1696 m/h, 5.73 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA / AG2R -------- | 24:50, 17.71 Kph, VAM 1696 m/h, 5.73 W/kg
Rafal Majka -------- POL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 25:17, 17.39 Kph, VAM 1666 m/h, 5.63 W/kg
Mikel Nieve -------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 25:47, 17.06 Kph, VAM 1634 m/h, 5.52 W/kg
Daniel Moreno ------ ESP / Katusha ----- | 25:47, 17.06 Kph, VAM 1634 m/h, 5.52 W/kg
Samuel Sanchez ----- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 25:47, 17.06 Kph, VAM 1634 m/h, 5.52 W/kg
Eros Capecchi ------ ITA / Movistar ---- | 25:47, 17.06 Kph, VAM 1634 m/h, 5.52 W/kg
Dominik Nerz ------- GER / BMC --------- | 26:13, 16.78 Kph, VAM 1607 m/h, 5.43 W/kg
David Arroyo ------- ESP / Caja Rural -- | 26:13, 16.78 Kph, VAM 1607 m/h, 5.43 W/kg
Tanel Kangert ------ EST / Astana ------ | 26:13, 16.78 Kph, VAM 1607 m/h, 5.43 W/kg
Kenny Elissonde ---- FRA / FDJ --------- | 26:32, 16.58 Kph, VAM 1587 m/h, 5.37 W/kg
Jose Mendes -------- POR / NetAPP-Endura | 26:32, 16.58 Kph, VAM 1587 m/h, 5.37 W/kg
Leopold König ------ CZE / NetAPP-Endura | 26:32, 16.58 Kph, VAM 1587 m/h, 5.37 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 14: Collada de la Gallina (last 7.34 km, 8.38 %, 615 m)** | DrF = Dr. Ferrari's formula*

Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA / Astana ------ | 22:12, 19.84 Kph, VAM 1662 m/h, 5.86 W/kg
Chris Horner ------- USA / RadioShack -- | 22:14, 19.81 Kph, VAM 1660 m/h, 5.85 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez -- ESP / Katusha ----- | 22:30, 19.57 Kph, VAM 1640 m/h, 5.78 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde - ESP / Movistar ---- | 22:34, 19.52 Kph, VAM 1635 m/h, 5.76 W/kg
Samuel Sanchez ----- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 22:38, 19.46 Kph, VAM 1630 m/h, 5.74 W/kg
Thibaut Pinot ------ FRA / FDJ --------- | 23:05, 19.08 Kph, VAM 1599 m/h, 5.63 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA / AG2R -------- | 23:05, 19.08 Kph, VAM 1599 m/h, 5.63 W/kg
Mikel Landa -------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 23:36, 18.66 Kph, VAM 1564 m/h, 5.51 W/kg
Leopold König ------ CZE / NetAPP-Endura | 23:40, 18.61 Kph, VAM 1559 m/h, 5.49 W/kg
Tanel Kangert ------ EST / Astana ------ | 23:46, 18.53 Kph, VAM 1553 m/h, 5.47 W/kg
Mikel Nieve -------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 23:52, 18.45 Kph, VAM 1546 m/h, 5.45 W/kg
David Arroyo ------- ESP / Caja Rural -- | 23:52, 18.45 Kph, VAM 1546 m/h, 5.45 W/kg
Andre Cardoso ------ POR / Caja Rural -- | 23:59, 18.36 Kph, VAM 1539 m/h, 5.42 W/kg
Daniel Moreno ------ ESP / Katusha ----- | 24:38, 17.88 Kph, VAM 1498 m/h, 5.28 W/kg
Igor Anton --------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 24:46, 17.78 Kph, VAM 1490 m/h, 5.25 W/kg
Robert Kiserlovski - CRO / RadioShack -- | 25:03, 17.58 Kph, VAM 1474 m/h, 5.19 W/kg
Jakob Fuglsang ----- DEN / Astana ------ | 25:24, 17.34 Kph, VAM 1453 m/h, 5.12 W/kg
Nicolas Roche ------ ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 25:41, 17.15 Kph, VAM 1437 m/h, 5.06 W/kg
Dominik Nerz ------- GER / BMC --------- | 25:44, 17.11 Kph, VAM 1434 m/h, 5.05 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 15: Col de Peyresourde EAST (last 8.71 km, 7.53 %, 656 m)** | DrF = Dr. Ferrari's formula*

Robert Kiserlovski - CRO / RadioShack -- | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Chris Horner ------- USA / RadioShack -- | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA / Astana ------ | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Thibaut Pinot ------ FRA / FDJ --------- | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde - ESP / Movistar ---- | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez -- ESP / Katusha ----- | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA / AG2R -------- | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Rigoberto Uran ----- COL / Team Sky ---- | 23:50, 21.93 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 6.00 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 18: Peña Cabarga (5.82 km, 9.45 %, 550 m)** | DrF = Dr. Ferrari's formula*

Chris Horner ------- USA / RadioShack -- | 16:44, 20.87 Kph, VAM 1972 m/h, 6.70 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez -- ESP / Katusha ----- | 17:04, 20.46 Kph, VAM 1934 m/h, 6.57 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde - ESP / Movistar ---- | 17:04, 20.46 Kph, VAM 1934 m/h, 6.57 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA / Astana ------ | 17:09, 20.36 Kph, VAM 1624 m/h, 6.53 W/kg
Nicolas Roche ------ IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 17:09, 20.36 Kph, VAM 1624 m/h, 6.53 W/kg
Thibaut Pinot ------ FRA / FDJ --------- | 17:15, 20.24 Kph, VAM 1913 m/h, 6.50 W/kg
Michele Scarponi --- ITA / Lampre ------ | 17:15, 20.24 Kph, VAM 1913 m/h, 6.50 W/kg
Daniel Moreno ------ ESP / Katusha ----- | 17:22, 20.11 Kph, VAM 1900 m/h, 6.45 W/kg
Samuel Sanchez ----- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 17:27, 20.01 Kph, VAM 1891 m/h, 6.42 W/kg
Leopold König ------ CZE / NetAPP-Endura | 17:27, 20.01 Kph, VAM 1891 m/h, 6.42 W/kg
Tanel Kangert ------ EST / Astana ------ | 17:27, 20.01 Kph, VAM 1891 m/h, 6.42 W/kg
Diego Ulissi ------- ITA / Lampre ------ | 17:40, 19.77 Kph, VAM 1868 m/h, 6.34 W/kg
Igor Anton --------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 17:40, 19.77 Kph, VAM 1868 m/h, 6.34 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA / AG2R -------- | 17:44, 19.69 Kph, VAM 1861 m/h, 6.32 W/kg
Jose Herrada ------- ESP / Movistar ---- | 17:57, 19.45 Kph, VAM 1838 m/h, 6.24 W/kg
Jose Mendes -------- POR / NetAPP-Endura | 18:29, 18.89 Kph, VAM 1785 m/h, 6.06 W/kg
Dominik Nerz ------- GER / BMC --------- | 18:33, 18.82 Kph, VAM 1779 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
Bartosz Huzarski --- POL / NetAPP-Endura | 18:33, 18.82 Kph, VAM 1779 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
Rafal Majka -------- POL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 18:33, 18.82 Kph, VAM 1779 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
Yoann Bagot -------- FRA / Cofidis ----- | 18:33, 18.82 Kph, VAM 1779 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
Robert Kiserlovski - CRO / RadioShack -- | 18:33, 18.82 Kph, VAM 1779 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Chris Anker Sorensen DEN / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 18:40, 18.71 Kph, VAM 1768 m/h, 6.00 W/kg
Vasil Kiryienka ---- BLR / Team Sky ---- | 19:59, 17.47 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 5.61 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Stage 20: Angliru (12.80 km, 9.64 %, 1234 m)** | DrF = Dr. Ferrari's formula*

Chris Horner ------- USA / RadioShack -- | 43:07, 17.81 Kph, VAM 1717 m/h, 5.79 W/kg
Alejandro Valverde - ESP / Movistar ---- | 43:35, 17.62 Kph, VAM 1699 m/h, 5.73 W/kg
Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA / Astana ------ | 43:35, 17.62 Kph, VAM 1699 m/h, 5.73 W/kg
Joaquim Rodriguez -- ESP / Katusha ----- | 44:26, 17.28 Kph, VAM 1666 m/h, 5.62 W/kg
Thibaut Pinot ------ FRA / FDJ --------- | 44:30, 17.26 Kph, VAM 1664 m/h, 5.61 W/kg
Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA / AG2R -------- | 44:51, 17.12 Kph, VAM 1651 m/h, 5.57 W/kg
Daniel Moreno ------ ESP / Katusha ----- | 44:57, 17.09 Kph, VAM 1647 m/h, 5.56 W/kg
Samuel Sanchez ----- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 45:07, 17.02 Kph, VAM 1641 m/h, 5.54 W/kg
Tanel Kangert ------ EST / Astana ------ | 45:38, 16.83 Kph, VAM 1622 m/h, 5.47 W/kg
Rafal Majka -------- POL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 46:13, 16.62 Kph, VAM 1602 m/h, 5.40 W/kg
Nicolas Roche ------ IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff- | 46:23, 16.56 Kph, VAM 1596 m/h, 5.39 W/kg
Leopold König ------ CZE / NetAPP-Endura | 46:24, 16.55 Kph, VAM 1596 m/h, 5.38 W/kg
Jose Herrada ------- ESP / Movistar ---- | 46:56, 16.36 Kph, VAM 1578 m/h, 5.32 W/kg
Mikel Nieve -------- ESP / Euskaltel --- | 46:57, 16.36 Kph, VAM 1577 m/h, 5.32 W/kg
 *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Kenny Elissonde ---- FRA / FDJ --------- | 47:34, 16.15 Kph, VAM 1557 m/h, 5.25 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

Minulla on käytettävissään sen verran laaja valikoima huippuajajien SRM-tiedostoja Vueltan merkittävimmistä nousuista, että pidän täysin mahdottomana Chris Hornerin ilmoitettua 65 kilon painoa. Hän on hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä 2-4 kiloa kevyempi. Minulla on myös muita mielenkiintoisia yksityiskohtia Hornerin taustoista, mutta niistä en tässä ketjussa - enkä yleisestikään - lähde listaamaan. Ja miten yläkanttiin ilmoitettu paino liittyy Hornerin julkaisemiin SRM-lukemiin. W/kg on selvästi alhaisempi. Jos kysessä olisi - ja Hornerin tapauksessa näin on - 61-63 kilon ajaja, W/kg -lukemat nousisivat huomattavasti - noin 0.15-0-30 W/kg:lla.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Minulla on käytettävissään sen verran laaja valikoima huippuajajien SRM-tiedostoja Vueltan merkittävimmistä nousuista, että pidän täysin mahdottomana Chris Hornerin ilmoitettua 65 kilon painoa. Hän on hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä 2-4 kiloa kevyempi. Minulla on myös muita mielenkiintoisia yksityiskohtia Hornerin taustoista, mutta niistä en tässä ketjussa - enkä yleisestikään - lähde listaamaan. Ja miten yläkanttiin ilmoitettu paino liittyy Hornerin julkaisemiin SRM-lukemiin. W/kg on selvästi alhaisempi. Jos kysessä olisi - ja Hornerin tapauksessa näin on - 61-63 kilon ajaja, W/kg -lukemat nousisivat huomattavasti - noin 0.15-0-30 W/kg:lla.



Joo 63,5 on kai eniten esille tullut virallinen paino, mutta ilmeisesti Vueltassa oltiin 61-62 kg välissä.

----------


## Rommeli

Toisaalta taas Ferrarin kaava antaa etapin 18 loppunousun ominaistehoksi 6,70 W/kg. 65 kg painolla mennään jonkin verran tuon alle. SRM-datan perusteella keskiteho oli 425 W, minkä perusteella paino olisi 63,4 kg. Tuo 6,70 W/kg ei käsittääkseni sisällä tuulikorjausta ollenkaan? Tuuli oli käsittääkseni myötisen puolella tuolloin, mutta voimakkuudesta ei minulla ole käsitystä. Joka tapauksessa Ferrarin kaavalla laskettu arvo korjattuna lienee lähempänä tuota korkeamman painon mukaista arvoa, jos käsitykseni tuulen suunnasta pitää paikkansa.

Epäilyttävän kovat luvut nuo silti (valitettavasti) ovat. Suoritusen aika on tosin melko lyhyt ja vastaavasti moni kauden mittaan itseään huomattavasti enemmän väsyttänyt pääsi kohtuulisen lähelle vastaavia lukemia. Varsinkin juuri etapilla 18 on epätavallisen kovia lukuja...

Edit. Sorry typot. Puhelin korjailee omiaan...

----------


## BONK

Kiitokset taas vetooolle. Jos aiemmin (karrikoiden) ynnämuuttourtuloksia tehnyt, yli 40-vuotias mies taikoo hymy naamalla watteja kampiin tuohon tahtiin (puhumattakaan jos paino olisi oikein), verrokkiryhmän ollessa karkeasti ottaen maailman kovakuntoisimmat pyöräilijät niin puheet "lajin kehittymisestä" suoritustekniikan, varusteiden tai harjoittelun myötä asettuvat erikoiseen valoon.

----------


## eklami

> Toisaalta taas Ferrarin kaava antaa etapin 18 loppunousun ominaistehoksi 6,70 W/kg. 65 kg painolla mennään jonkin verran tuon alle. SRM-datan perusteella keskiteho oli 425 W, minkä perusteella paino olisi 63,4 kg. Tuo 6,70 W/kg ei käsittääkseni sisällä tuulikorjausta ollenkaan? Tuuli oli käsittääkseni myötisen puolella tuolloin, mutta voimakkuudesta ei minulla ole käsitystä. Joka tapauksessa Ferrarin kaavalla laskettu arvo korjattuna lienee lähempänä tuota korkeamman painon mukaista arvoa, jos käsitykseni tuulen suunnasta pitää paikkansa.



Ottamatta kantaa yksittäisiin suorituksiin, mutta kyseisen mäen alkuun on tultu luultavasti aika kovalla vauhdilla ja kärkikuskit peesissä -> VAM nousee ja siitä arvioitu teho/paino myös. Kyseinen nousu on myös aika lähellä merenpintaa ja lyhyehkö, joten tehot ja sitä kautta VAM tulisikin olla vähän korkeampia kuin ylemmillä vuoristoetapeilla. Lisäksi keskellä nousua taitaa olla pätkä alamäkeäkin/tasaista riippuen profiilista mitä kattoo. Näissä arvioissa täytyy aina muistaa vähän katsoa kyseistä tilannettakin, mutta onhan tuolla kovaa menty verrattuna edellisiin kertoihin (en tiedä millaisia sääoloja silloin on ollut) ja jotain kertoo, että uusi ennätys tuli.

----------


## stoki

> Minulla on myös muita mielenkiintoisia yksityiskohtia Hornerin taustoista, mutta niistä en tässä ketjussa - enkä yleisestikään - lähde listaamaan.



Nyt kun kerran asiat otit puheeksi, niin eikö edes jotain juttua näistä voisi johonkin ketjuun runoilla?





> Jos aiemmin (karrikoiden) ynnämuuttourtuloksia tehnyt, yli 40-vuotias mies taikoo hymy naamalla watteja kampiin tuohon tahtiin (puhumattakaan jos paino olisi oikein),



Sen enempää ottamatta kantaa puolesta tai vastaan noin muuten Hornerin suoritukseen, niin ainakaan kasvonilmeiden perusteella ei kannata lähteä kenenkään kunnonkohotusmetodeja arvioimaan (ja tuskin tämä BONK:n pointti olikaan).  :Hymy:  ...mutta meinaan siis että toiset kun pro-kuskeistakin näyttävät tekevän kuolemaa jo heti lähtöviivalta lähtien ja esimerkiksi juuri Horner taas on omasta mielestäni aina näyttänyt siltä, että miehen "naama peruslukemilla"-ilmekin on suunpielet ylöspäin.

----------


## Rommeli

Horner julkaisi biologiset passinsa vuodesta 2008 tähän päivään. Viisaammat varmaan osaavat sanoa niistä jotakin.

Edit. Datat löytyvät Hornerin kotisivuilta.

----------


## vetooo

*The 6 major climbs of the 2014 Giro d'Italia*

 *Dr. Ferrari's formula - "The Magic Number 6.00 W/kg"*


 *Stage 14: Oropa ----------------- 5.2 km, -7.40 %,* *-**385 m (757 m -> 1142 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 14 min 02 sec, 22.21 Kph, VAM 1644 m/h


 *Stage 15: Plan di Montecampione**-** 19.3 km,* *-**7.58 %, 1462 m (203 m -> 1665 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 53 min 01 sec, 21.84 Kph, VAM 1655 m/h


 *Stage 16: Val Martello --------- 20.9 km,* *-**6.49 %, 1356 m (703 m -> 2059 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 51 min 11 sec, 24.50 Kph, VAM 1589 m/h


 *Stage 18: Rif. Panarotta ------- 16.3 km,* *-**7.82 %, 1275 m (485 m -> 1760 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 45 min 49 sec, 21.34 Kph, VAM 1669 m/h


 *Stage 19: Monte Grappa [MTT] --- 19.3 km,* *-**7.97 %, 1538 m (174 m -> 1712 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 54 min 59 sec, 21.06 Kph, VAM 1678 m/h


 *Stage 20: Monte Zoncolan ------- 10.1 km, 11.88 %, 1200 m (530 m -> 1730 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 38 min 28 sec, 15.75 Kph, VAM 1871 m/h


*6 climbs:* 6.00 W/kg [DrF] - avg. duration 42 min 55 sec

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Chris Horner kertoo sen mitä minäkin olen mieltä näistä kaavoista:

It’s like the thing that came out with the VAM [average ascent speed] thing … some guy in Europe had this VAM formula. It was the most ridiculous thing. He wasn’t there at the event, so he doesn’t know what the wind was like. He doesn’t know how long I spent drafting on the wheel up front. He doesn’t know what happened, how long of a stage it was compared to the other stages. He doesn’t know what the competition was like. He has no idea what I weigh, has no idea if I did the climb with one full bottle, or zero bottles or two full bottles … but he came up with this magical number that says, “he must be doping.” And then, of course the journalists print that stuff, and the journalists didn’t check their own facts. Matt, I’m really quite surprised when I released my blood results from 2008, not one cycling newspaper or magazine or internet [site] has even paid to have a professional blood guy actually analyze my results and say, “look, these numbers are fantastic. they’re clean.” … Why haven’t you guys — and I don’t mean you guys, I mean the whole of the journalism area — why hasn’t all of [cycling] journalism paid the money to have a professional look at my blood results and then post to everybody on the web page about how clean my results are? Because I know my results are clean.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...g-at-41_304993

----------


## vetooo

Hornerin kohdalla ongelmaksi muodostui se, että yksikään asiantuntija ei suostunut analysoimaan veriarvoja VeloNewsin pyynnöistä huolimatta. Siinä Horner on oikeassa, että ylämäkisuorituksen aikana muuttuvia tekijöitä on huomattava määrä.

Olen päässyt tänä vuonna analysoimaan kymmeniä SRM-tiedostoja ja vertailemaan niitä omiin arvauksiin. Mainittakoon, että eräs SRM-yhteistyökumppaneista on yksi lajin parhaista talleista. Tähän lisättynä vielä lukuisat yksittäiset polkijat. On myös syytä muistaa, ettei nyky-SRM:kään ole aukoton todistamaan todellista wattimäärää.

Ja mitenkään itseäni kehumatta voin mainita, että tällä kaudella Grand Tourin etapilla olin suorassa yhteydessä erään joukkueen johtoportaaseen ja raportoin mahdollisimman reaaliajassa päivän aikaisempien nousujen ajat, keskinopeudet, VAM:it ja oletetut tehot. Niistä oli ilmeisesti jopa jotain hyötyä. Näin he aïnakin väittivät.

Mutta Kare puhuu asiaa. Näissä piilee aina todennäkösiyys merkittäviinkin numeroheittoihin.

----------


## OJ

Kilpapyöräilijälle nämä lasketut kaavat ovat vähän ikäviä laskelmia varsinkin kun näyttävät osuvan melko lähelle SRM-lukemia. Jos douppaa, niin nämä laskelmat ovat vielä ikävämpiä. Tämä on kuitenkin sellaista arvailua, että pari vuotta sitten taviksilla ei ollut mitään hajua näistä ja kyllähän tässä koko kulttuuri muuttuu. 10-15 vuotta sitten tehomittareille naureskeltiin ja nyt ne ovat kiinteä osa kilpa- ja kuntopyöräilyäkin. Tehomittareita ennen naureskeltiin sykemittareille ja nykyään jokainen sohvaperunakin "tietää", että kuntoillessa tarvitaan vähintään sykemittari.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> On myös syytä muistaa, ettei nyky-SRM:kään ole aukoton todistamaan todellista wattimäärää.



Muutama esimerkki tällaisista tilanteista?

----------


## idänihme

> Muutama esimerkki tällaisista tilanteista?



Noita datoja voi esimerkiksi tavalla tai toisella peukaloida ennen julkaisua, jos vaikkapa haluaa omien tehojensa näyttävän pienemmältä syystä tai toisesta. Lisäksi kaikissa mittalaitteissa on aina mittausepävarmuutta. Voiman ja nopeuden synkronoitu mittaaminen tarkasti vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa ei ole kaikista helpoin juttu. Tietenkin sekä voima että nopeussensorin saa helposti kalibroitua melko tarkasti(punnusta kammesta roikottaessa tosin kammen ) ihan  low tech menetelmillä, mutta tuo ei vielä täydellä varmuudella sano että molemmat  toimivat yhdessä oikein. Ihan jo tuo SRM:n ilmoittama +-2% on huippukuskille enemmän kuin +-0.1 W/kg.  Lisäksi zero offsetin säätö saattaa joskus ennen kisaa unohtua tai nousu saattaa olla eri lämpötilassa missä tuo säätö on tehty. Itseasiassa huono kalibrointi on helpompi tapa saada oikealta näyttävää väärää dataa kuin datan digitaalinen peukalointi jälkikäteen.

Mittarit on varmasti riittävän tarkkoja treenien suunnitteluun mutta ei kuitenkaan ihan hirveästi tarkempi menetelmä teho-painosuhteen mittauksessa kuin nousunopeus, koska iso epävarmuus tulee myös suoraan kuskin painoista. Epävarmuus on prosentin luokkaa jos ilmoitettu paino pyöristetään lähimpään kiloon ja lisäksi vaaoissakin on eroja. Hyvin harvoin tiedossa on kenelläkään ulkopuolisella kuskin tarkka päivän kyseisenä tiettynä päivänä. Itseasiassa helpoin tapa feikata oma tehopainosuhde on varmaankin julkaista täysin aiko SRM tiedosto ja valehdella oma paino.

Nousunopeuden perusteella tehdyt laskut on loppujenlopuksi niitä luotettavimpia tapoja saada teho/painosuhde selville. Ei välttämättä tarkin, mutta ennen kaikkia luotettavin tapa yksittäiselle lajin seuraajalle, koska siinä ei tarvitse luottaa muihin ulkopuolelta saatuihin tietoihin kuin siihen että suora TV-lähetys on oikeasti suora ja että UCI valvoo pyörän minimipainosääntöä sekä sitä että kilpailija todella ajaa ilmoitetun reitin. Aika hyvin voi luottaa ettei kukaan GC-kuski lähde vuoristoetapeille pahasti ylipainoisella fillarilla liikkeelle ja riittävän jyrkissä nousuissa tuulen ja beesin merkitys on häviävä. Tuulen vaikutuksia vielä pienentää mukavasti se, että vuoristossa tiessä on useimmiten paljon mutkia. Vetoohan taisi jokin aika sitten käydä laskemaan nousuja myös eri oletuksilla(Vueltan nousuja oletuksena että Horner ajoi beesissä koko matkan), jotta saataisiin arvioihin jonkinlaisia virherajoja aikaiseksi.

Toisaalta Vetoon laskuthan tavallaan todistavat että ei nuo tehomittaritkaan keskimäärin paljon fuskaa, ainakaan silloin jos niiden ei haluta fuskaavan. Aika hyvinhän ne mitatut teho-painosuhteet on osuneet yksiin nousunopeuden perusteella arvioituihin.

----------


## OJ

SRM:n virhemarginaali taitaa olla 1% muilla kuin SRAM kammilla. Eli eli, Mä lähtisin siitä, että SRM data vahvistaa noi laskukaavojen tulokset eikä toisinpäin. Toki poikkeuksiakin löytyy, mutta tota dataa alkaa olemaan jo sen verran, että luotettavuus alkaa olemaan suht kohdillaan. Tosin kun puhutaan jostain yli 6,5 w/kg tehoista, niin pikkuinen heitto ei merkkaa juuri mitään pilkunnusautus pois lukien, vaan sikatehot on kyseessä joka tapauksessa.

----------


## buhvalo

Itella tuollaseen 7.9% nousuun 5% ero laskennolissa VAM vs PT-mittaustuloksissa tuulensuunnasta ja voimakkuudesta riippuen. Isojen poikien tehoilla loivempaan makeen suhteellinen virhe varmaan suurempi.

Tuuliolot vaikuttaa noihin aina, ja sitten viela eri kerroilla ja eri vuorella mennaan eri osuus myota/vastatuuleen. Lisaksi ne vastatuuli osuudet voi sattua loivemmille osuuksille jolloin vastatuulen vaikutus on isompi suuremmasta nopeudesta johtuen.

----------


## Rommeli

Löytyykö muuten jostain ihan yksinkertaista käyrää ominaistehon suhteesta aikaan? Yritin piruuttani laittaa noita tämän vuoden nousutietoja Exceliin ja piirtää arvoista jotain käppyröitä, mutta aika-akselin säätäminen tuotti ongelmia.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Idänihme

Joo ei mulla mitään epäselvyyttä noissa virhetekijöissä ole; käytännössä olen kalibroinut paria erityyppistä tehomittaria ja editoinut syntyvää taulukkomuotoista dataa (joista käyrästöt rakennetaan). Kuten tuossa velonewsin jutussa listailtiin on monia asioita jotka vaikuttaa ja itse kyllä olen sitä mieltä, että tuuli esim näkyy jyskissäkin nousuissa ja pienemmissäkin vauhdeissa. Omakohtainen kokemus etelässä tehomittarin kanssa jyrkissä nousuosuuksissa puuskaisessa tuulessa tuulen suhteen eri asentoihin kääntyvällä serpatiellä. Tuntuu jaloissa ja näkyy selvästi mittarissa.

----------


## vetooo

--- *HAUTACAM*

--- *13.33 km, 7.94 %, 1059 m*

----------


## vetooo

--- *HAUTACAM*

--- *13.33 km, 7.94 %, 1059 m*

----------


## buhvalo

> Itella tuollaseen 7.9% nousuun 5% ero laskennolissa VAM vs PT-mittaustuloksissa tuulensuunnasta ja voimakkuudesta riippuen. Isojen poikien tehoilla loivempaan makeen suhteellinen virhe varmaan suurempi.
> 
> Tuuliolot vaikuttaa noihin aina, ja sitten viela eri kerroilla ja eri vuorella mennaan eri osuus myota/vastatuuleen. Lisaksi ne vastatuuli osuudet voi sattua loivemmille osuuksille jolloin vastatuulen vaikutus on isompi suuremmasta nopeudesta johtuen.



Tanaan testi kesan tuttuun nousuuun. Alku loivaa, sitten jyrkkaa.  7% kovemmilla tehoilla 2% hitaampi aika. Kaikki koska pohjoistuuli  pohjoisnousulla.

----------


## vetooo

*PLA D'ADET*

*TOUR DE FRANCE, last 10.00 km*

*1993*

Zenon Jaskula ------ POL | 
Tony Rominger ------ SUI | 
Miguel Indurain ---- ESP | 
Stephen Roche ------ IRL | 
Robert Millar ------ GBR | 
Andrew Hampsten ---- USA | 
Alvaro Mejia ------- COL | 
Richard Virenque --- FRA | 
Jon Unzaga --------- ESP | 
Claudio Chiappucci - ITA | 


*2001*

Lance Armstrong ---- USA | 29:21
Jan Ullrich -------- GER | 30:21
Joseba Beloki ------ ESP | 31:07
Roberto Heras ------ ESP | 31:07
Igor G. de Galdeano- ESP | 32:13
Marcos Serrano ----- ESP | 32:36
Inigo Chaureau ----- ESP | 32:46
Andrei Kivilev ----- KAZ | 33:23
Santiago Botero ---- COL | 34:07


*2005*

Ivan Basso --------- ITA | 29:59
Lance Armstrong ---- USA | 29:59
Michael Rasmussen -- DEN | 30:23
Francisco Mancebo -- ESP | 30:23
Jan Ullrich -------- GER | 31:23
Alexandre Vinokourov KAZ | 31:24
Levi Leipheimer ---- USA | 31:45
Christophe Moreau -- FRA | 32:05
George Hincapie ---- USA | 32:25
Oscar Pereiro ------ ESP | 32:31

----------


## vetooo

*The 6 major climbs of the 2014 Giro d'Italia
 
Dr. Ferrari's formula - "The Magic Number 6.00 W/kg"


** S**tage 15: Oropa ---------------- last -6.75 km, -7.93 %, -535 m (607 m -> 1142 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 19 min 09 sec, 21.14 Kph, VAM 1676 m/h


*Stage 16: Plan di Montecampione-  last 18.65 km, -7.75 %, 1446 m (219 m -> 1665 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 52 min 06 sec, 21.48 Kph, VAM 1665 m/h


*Stage 16: Val Martello -------------- 22.30 km, -6.23 %, 1390 m (551 m -> 2051 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 52 min 59 sec, 25.25 Kph, VAM 1574 m/h


*Stage 18: Rif. Panarotta ------- last 15.85 km, -7.95 %, 1260 m (500 m -> 1760 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 45 min 04 sec, 21.10 Kph, VAM 1677 m/h


*Stage 19: Monte Grappa [MTT] -------- 19.30 km, -7.97 %, 1538 m (174 m -> 1712 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 54 min 59 sec, 21.06 Kph, VAM 1678 m/h


*Stage 20: Monte Zoncolan ------------ 10.10 km, 11.88 %, 1200 m (530 m -> 1730 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 38 min 28 sec, 15.75 Kph, VAM 1871 m/h


*6 climbs:* 6.00 W/kg [DrF] - avg. duration 43 min 47 sec


*The 5 major climbs of the 2014 Tour de France*
 *
Dr. Ferrari's formula - "The Magic Number 6.00 W/kg"*


*Stage 10: Belles Filles |       ----- 5.90 km, 8.51 %,  -502 m (533 m -> 1035 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 17 min 36 sec, 20.10 Kph, VAM 1711 m/h


*Stage 13: Chamrousse -- |      ---- 18.20 km, 7.32 %, 1333 m (412 m -> 1745 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 48 min 47 sec, 22.38 Kph, VAM 1639 m/h


*Stage 14: Risoul        ------ |      ---- 12.55 km, 6.93 %,* *-**870 m (970 m -> 1840 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 32 min 18 sec, 23.31 Kph, VAM 1616 m/h


*Stage 17: Pla d'Adet    -- | last 10.00 km, 8.38 %,* *-**838 m (832 m -> 1670 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 29 min 31 sec, 20.32 Kph, VAM 1703 m/h


*Stage 18: Hautacam      ---- | last 13.33 km, 7.94 %, 1059 m (461 m -> 1520 m)*

6.00 W/kg [DrF] = 37 min 53 sec, 21.10 Kph, VAM 1677 m/h


*5 climbs:* 6.00 W/kg [DrF] - avg. duration 33 min 13 sec

----------


## Rommeli

Ottaako Ferrari noissa tutkielmissaan mitään kantaa suorituksen aikaan? Näin äkkiseltään ajateltuna kuitenkin tuo 6 W/kg Belles Fillesillä on huomattavasti simppelimpi juttu kuin sama ominaisteho vaikkapa Hautacamilla. Jälkimmäinen ottaa kuitenkin yli tuplasti enemmän aikaa.

----------


## vetooo

----*TOUR DE FRANCE 2001, STAGE 11 (ITT)
* 
----*CHAMROUSSE**  (18.10 km, 7.36 %, 1333 m)*
.
-1. Lance Armstrong ---- USA | 47:46
-2. Roberto Laiseka ---- ESP | 48:07
-3. Jan Ullrich -------- GER | 48:36
-4. Joseba Beloki ------ ESP | 48:51
-5. Oscar Sevilla ------ ESP | 49:14
-6. Stefano Garzelli --- ITA | 49:51
-7. Sven Montgomery ---- SUI | 50:03
-8. Christophe Moreau -- FRA | 50:04
-9. Igor G. de Galdeano- ESP | 50:05
10. Santiago Botero ---- COL | 50:12
11. Felix Cardenas ----- COL | 50:14
12. Inigo Cuesta ------- ESP | 50:15
13. Carlos Sastre ------ ESP | 50:31
14. Inigo Chaureau ----- ESP | 50:38
15. Didier Rous -------- FRA | 50:40
16. Alexandre Vinokourov KAZ | 50:42
17. Jose E. Gutierrez -- ESP | 50:47
18. Alberto L. de Munain ESP | 50:55
19. Andreas Klöden ----- GER | 50:58
20. Denis Menchov ------ RUS | 50:59
21. Jonathan Vaughters - USA | 51:04
22. Laurent Jalabert --- FRA | 51.13
23. Thomas Brozyna ----- POL | 51:17
24. Wladimir Belli ----- ITA | 51:21
25. Stephane Goubert --- FRA | 51:26
26. Felix Garcia Casas - ESP | 51:44
27. Javier P. Rodriguez- ESP | 51:51
28. David Moncoutie ---- FRA | 51:54
29. David Etxebarria --- ESP | 51:55
30. Daniel Atienza ----- ESP | 51:56
31. Francisco Mancebo -- ESP | 51:58
32. Bradley McGee ------ AUS | 52:10
33. Ludovic Turpin ----- FRA | 52:15
34. Andrei Kivilev ----- KAZ | 52:20
35. Paolo Bettini ------ ITA | 52:22
36. Steve Vermaut ------ BEL | 52:23
37. Nicolas Vogondy ---- FRA | 52:28
38. Leonardo Piepoli --- ITA | 52:34
39. Laurent Roux ------- FRA | 52:35
40. Jens Voigt --------- GER | 52:38
41. Marcos Serrano ----- ESP | 52:39
42. Benoit Salmon ------ FRA | 52:40
43. Michael Boogerd ---- NED | 52:41
44. Mario Aerts -------- BEL | 52:42
45. Anthony Morin ------ FRA | 52:46
46. Michele Bartoli ---- ITA | 52:51
47. Marc Wauters ------- BEL | 52:53
48. Giuseppe Guerini --- ITA | 52:58
49. Marcellino Garcia -- ESP | 52:59
50. Antonio Tauler ----- ESP | 53:00

----------


## vetooo

*Giro d'Italia 2012 |* recalculated

*Ryder Hesjedal ["72.0 kg"]*


*Stage 14: Cervinia ("10 km"→"2 km" [= 8.0 km], 6.76 %, 541 m)*

21 min 26 sec, 22.40 Kph, VAM 1515 m/h

*DrF:* 407.4 W
*CPL:* 400.5 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 395.7 W (CdA .3100)
*CPL:* 390.0 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 413.0 W
*rst:* 413.7 W


*Stage 15: Piani dei Resinelli (7.75 km, 7.86 %, 609 m)*

22 min 53 sec, 20.32 Kph, VAM 1597 m/h

*DrF:* 412.7 W
*CPL:* 409.5 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 405.5 W (CdA .3100)
*CPL:* 400.8 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 416.0 W
*rst:* 414.5 W


*Stage 17: Passo Giau (9.85 km, 9.36 %, 922 m)*

33 min 52 sec, 17.45 Kph, VAM 1633 m/h

*DrF:* 400.6 W
*CPL:* 399.2 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 397.0 W (CdA .3100)
*CPL:* 394.4 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 405.0 W
*rst:* 403.2 W


*Stage 19: Alpe di Pampeago (7.70 km, 9.78 %, 753 m)*

25 min 00 sec, 18.48 Kph, VAM 1807 m/h

*DrF:* 437.0 W
*CPL:* 444.0 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 441.2 W (CdA .3100)
*CPL:* 437.8 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 450.0 W
*rst:* 447.5 W


*Stage 20: Passo dello Stelvio (last 20.00 km, 7.14 %, 1428 m)*

1 h 02 min 56 sec, 19.07 Kph, VAM 1361 m/h

*DrF:* 361.2 W
*CPL:* 346.2 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 343.3 W (CdA .3100)
*CPL:* 340.0 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 351.0 W
*rst:* 354.2 W


*Averages*

*DrF:* 403.8 W | 5.61 W/kg
*CPL:* 399.9 W | 5.55 W/kg (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 396.5 W | 5.51 W/kg (CdA .3100)
*CPL:* 392.6 W | 5.45 W/kg (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 407.0 W | 5.65 W/kg
*rst:* 406.6 W | 5.65 W/kg



CdA .3500 = "no drafting"
CdA .3100 = "half drafting"
CdA .2625 = "full drafting"

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2013*

*Andrew Talansky ("63.0 kg")
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨*
*Dan Martin ---- ("62.0 kg")
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨*

*Stage 8: Ax-3-Domaines (8.90 km, 7.46 %, 664 m [711 m -> 1375 m])*

* Andrew Talansky | 25:48, 20.70 Kph, VAM 1544 m/h*

*DrF:* 354.27 W
*CPL:* 357.65 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 353.17 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 348.93 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 364.00 W
*rst:* 365.50 W


* Dan Martin ---- | 25:48, 20.70 Kph, VAM 1544 m/h*

*DrF:* 348.64 W
*CPL:* 353.11 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 348.63  W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 344.40  W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 359.00 W
*rst:* 361.00 W



*Stage 9: La Hourquette d'Ancizan (10.42 km, 7.64 %, 796 m [768 m -> 1564 m])*

* Dan Martin ---- | 31:07, 20.09 Kph, VAM 1535 m/h*

*DrF:* 344.30 W
*CPL:* 347.33 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 343.29 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 339.47 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 353.00 W
*rst:* 354.70 W



*Stage 15: Mont Ventoux (last 15.65 km, 8.74 %, 1368 m [541 m -> 1909 m])*

* Dan Martin ---- | 51:11, 18.35 Kph, VAM 1604 m/h*

*DrF:* 345.94 W
*CPL:* 351.38 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 348.32 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 345.43 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 354.00 W
*rst:* 356.00 W


* Andrew Talansky | 55:13, 17.01 Kph, VAM 1487 m/h*

*DrF:* 325.84 W
*CPL:* 326.92 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 324.48 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 322.17 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 329.00 W
*rst:* 330.10 W



*Stage 17 (ITT): Cote de Puy Sanieres (6.34 km, 6.25 %, 396 m [783 m -> 1179 m])*

* Andrew Talansky | 15:18, 24.86 Kph, VAM 1553 m/h*

*DrF:* 372.76 W
*CPL:* 389.03 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 381.23 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 373.86 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 385.00 W (CdA .3100)
*rst:* -


* Dan Martin ---- | 16:01, 23.75 Kph, VAM 1483 m/h*

*DrF:* 350.43 W
*CPL:* 362.13 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 355.33 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 348.90 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 358.00 W (CdA .3100)
*rst:* -



*Stage 18: Alpe d'Huez (13.80 km, 8.11 %, 1119 m [726 m -> 1845 m])*

* Andrew Talansky | 42:27, 19.51 Kph, VAM 1582 m/h*

DrF: 354.49 W
CPL: 358.30 W (CdA .3500)
CPL: 354.53 W (CdA .3050)
CPL: 350.98 W (CdA .2625)
BCR: 362.00 W
rst: 364.00 W



*Stage 19: Col de la Croix Fry (11.20 km, 7.23 %, 810 m [648 m -> 1458 m])*

* Andrew Talansky | 31:00, 21.68 Kph, VAM 1568 m/h*

*DrF:* 362.69 W
*CPL:* 369.18 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 363.93 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 358.97 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 375.00 W
*rst:* 377.90 W



*Stage 20: Semnoz (10.68 km, 8.57 %, 915 m [737 m -> 1652 m])*

* Andrew Talansky | 33:39, 19.04 Kph, VAM 1632 m/h*

*DrF:* 359.80 W
*CPL:* 365.03 W (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 361.61 W (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 358.37 W (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 370.00 W
*rst:* 370.50 W


*Averages (5 climb**s)*

*Andrew Talansky ("63.0 kg")
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨*
*DrF:* 351.42 W | 5.58 W/kg
*CPL:* 355.42 W | 5.64 W/kg (CdA .3500)
*CPL:* 351.54 W | 5.58 W/kg (CdA .3050)
*CPL:* 347.88 W | 5.52 W/kg (CdA .2625)
*BCR:* 360.00 W | 5.71 W/kg
*rst:* 361.60 W | 5.74 W/kg

*Averages (5 climbs):* 37 min 37 sec (Ax-3-Domaines, Ventoux, Alpe d'Huez, Croix Fry, Semnoz)


CdA .3500 = "no drafting"
CdA .3050 = "half drafting"
CdA .2625 = "full drafting"

----------


## vetooo

Tässä linkki Gregoire Milletin, Cyrille Tronchen ja Fred Grappen tieteelliseen artikkeliin "Accuracy of Indirect Estimation of Power Output From Uphill Performance in Cycling". Tässä on vireillä pari muutakin tutkimusta kyseisestä aihekokonaisuudesta, joten palaan asiaan niiden ilmestyttyä.

----------


## vetooo



----------


## vetooo

*TOUR MEDITERRANEEN*

*MONT FARON (5.43 km, 8.73 %, 474 m) | Dr. Ferrari's formula*


*2013*

Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA / AG2R --------- | 15:43, 20.73 Kph, VAM 1810 m/h, 6.30 W/kg
Francesco Reda ------- ITA / Androni ------ | 16:02, 20.32 Kph, VAM 1774 m/h, 6.17 W/kg
Bauke Mollema -------- NED / Blanco ------- | 16:07, 20.22 Kph, VAM 1765 m/h, 6.14 W/kg
Alexandre Geniez ----- FRA / FDJ ---------- | 16:10, 20.15 Kph, VAM 1759 m/h, 6.12 W/kg
Matteo Montaguti ----- ITA / AG2R --------- | 16:14, 20.07 Kph, VAM 1752 m/h, 6.10 W/kg
Thomas Lövkvist ------ SWE / IAM Cycling -- | 16:18, 19.99 Kph, VAM 1745 m/h, 6.07 W/kg
Ivan Santaromita ----- ITA / BMC ---------- | 16:22, 19.91 Kph, VAM 1738 m/h, 6.05 W/kg
Davide Rebellin ------ ITA / CCC Polsat --- | 16:24, 19.87 Kph, VAM 1734 m/h, 6.04 W/kg
Nicolas Roche -------- IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff - | 16:27, 19.81 Kph, VAM 1729 m/h, 6.02 W/kg
Jon Izagirre --------- ESP / Euskaltel ---- | 16:27, 19.81 Kph, VAM 1729 m/h, 6.02 W/kg
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Jussi Veikkanen ------ FIN / FDJ ---------- | 19:15, 16.92 Kph, VAM 1477 m/h, 5.14 W/kg


*2014*

Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA / AG2R --------- | 15:40, 20.80 Kph, VAM 1815 m/h, 6.32 W/kg
Eduardo Sepulveda ---- ARG / Bretagne-Seche | 15:45, 20.69 Kph, VAM 1806 m/h, 6.29 W/kg
Stefan Denifl -------- AUT / IAM Cycling -- | 15:51, 20.56 Kph, VAM 1794 m/h, 6.25 W/kg
Steven Cummings ------ GBR / BMC ---------- | 15:51, 20.56 Kph, VAM 1794 m/h, 6.25 W/kg
Egor Silin ----------- RUS / Katusha ------ | 15:57, 20.43 Kph, VAM 1783 m/h, 6.21 W/kg
Riccardo Zoidl ------- AUT / Trek --------- | 15:57, 20.43 Kph, VAM 1783 m/h, 6.21 W/kg
Thomas Degand -------- BEL / Wanty -------- | 16:01, 20.34 Kph, VAM 1776 m/h, 6.18 W/kg
Francesco Bongiorno -- ITA / Bardiani-CSF - | 16:04, 20.28 Kph, VAM 1770 m/h, 6.16 W/kg
Carlos Betancur ------ COL / AG2R --------- | 16:09, 20.17 Kph, VAM 1761 m/h, 6.13 W/kg
Franco Pellizotti ---- ITA / Androni ------ | 16:09, 20.17 Kph, VAM 1761 m/h, 6.13 W/kg
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Jussi Veikkanen ------ FIN / FDJ ---------- | 17:09, 19.00 Kph, VAM 1658 m/h, 5.77 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Montecampione (18.65 km, 7.75 %, 1446 m)*

*Giro d'Italia 1998*

Marco Pantani ----- ITA | 49:26
Pavel Tonkov ------ RUS | 50:23
Giuseppe Guerini -- ITA | 52:42
Francesco Secchiari ITA | 53:30
Daniel Clavero ---- ESP | 53:30
Daniele De Paoli -- ITA | 53:42
Oscar Camenzind --- SUI | 55:09
Nicola Miceli ----- ITA | 55:10
Chepe Gonzalez ---- COL | 55:12
Paolo Bettini ----- ITA | 55:14
Gianni Faresin ---- ITA | 55:42
Herman Buenahora -- COL | 56:51
Paolo Savoldelli -- ITA | 57:15
Roberto Sgambelluri ITA | 57:24
Massimo Podenzana - ITA | 57:24


*Giro d'Italia 2014*

Fabio Aru --------- ITA | 53:03
Fabio Duarte ------ COL | 53:24
Nairo Quintana ---- COL | 53:25
Pierre Rolland ---- FRA | 53:25
Rigoberto Uran ---- COL | 53:45
Rafal Majka ------- POL | 54:00
Franco Pellizotti - ITA | 54:11
Daniel Moreno ----- ESP | 54:11
Ryder Hesjedal ---- CAN | 54:16
Cadel Evans ------- AUS | 54:16
Wilco Kelderman --- NED | 54:16
Domenico Pozzovivo- ITA | 54:16
Robert Kiserlovski- CRO | 54:16
Philip Deignan ---- IRL | 54:16
Ivan Basso -------- ITA | 54:16

----------


## vetooo

--- *Giro d'Italia 2014*

--- *Stage 19 (ITT), Monte Grappa (19.30 km, 7.97 %, 1538 m)* | Dr. Ferrari's formula

-1. Nairo Quintana ---- COL / Movistar --- | 55:03, 21.04 Kph, VAM 1676 m/h, 5.99 W/kg 
-2. Fabio Aru --------- ITA / Astana ----- | 55:04, 21.03 Kph, VAM 1676 m/h, 5.99 W/kg
-3. Rigoberto Uran ---- COL / OP-QS ------ | 56:45, 20.41 Kph, VAM 1626 m/h, 5.81 W/kg
-4. Pierre Rolland ---- FRA / Europcar --- | 56:49, 20.38 Kph, VAM 1624 m/h, 5.81 W/kg
-5. Domenico Pozzovivo-  ITA / AG2R ------- | 57:34, 20.18 Kph, VAM 1608 m/h, 5.75 W/kg
-6. Rafal Majka ------- POL / Tinkoff-Saxo | 58:14, 19.89 Kph, VAM 1585 m/h, 5.67 W/kg
-7. Franco Pellizotti-- ITA / Androni ---- | 58:25, 19.82 Kph, VAM 1580 m/h, 5.65 W/kg
-8. Tim Wellens ------- BEL / Lotto ------ | 58:37, 19.76 Kph, VAM 1574 m/h, 5.63 W/kg
-9. Sebastian Henao --- COL / Team Sky --- | 58:38, 19.75 Kph, VAM 1574 m/h, 5.63 W/kg
10. Francis Mourey ---- FRA / FDJ -------- | 58:54, 19.66 Kph, VAM 1567 m/h, 5.60 W/kg
11. Riccardo Zoidl ---- AUT / Trek ------- | 59:02, 19.62 Kph, VAM 1563 m/h, 5.59 W/kg
12. Edoardo Zardini --- ITA / Bardiani-CSF | 59:12, 19.56 Kph, VAM 1559 m/h, 5.57 W/kg
13. Wilco Kelderman --- NED / Belkin ----- | 59:18, 19.53 Kph, VAM 1556 m/h, 5.56 W/kg
14. Stefano Pirazzi --- ITA / Bardiani-CSF | 59:23, 19.50 Kph, VAM 1554 m/h, 5.56 W/kg
15. Hubert Dupont ----- FRA / AG2R ------- | 59:24, 19.49 Kph, VAM 1554 m/h, 5.55 W/kg
16. Dario Cataldo ----- ITA / Team Sky --- | 59:28, 19.47 Kph, VAM 1552 m/h, 5.55 W/kg
17. Cadel Evans ------- AUS / BMC -------- | 59:38, 19.42 Kph, VAM 1547 m/h, 5.53 W/kg
18. Rodolfo Torres ---- COL / Colombia --- | 59:39, 19.41 Kph, VAM 1547 m/h, 5.53 W/kg
19. Enrico Battaglin -- ITA / Bardiani-CSF | 59:46, 19.38 Kph, VAM 1544 m/h, 5.52 W/kg
20. Daniel Moreno ----- ESP / Katsuha ---- | 59:52, 19.34 Kph, VAM 1541 m/h, 5.51 W/kg
21. Alexandre Geniez -- FRA / FDJ -------- | 60:00, 19.30 Kph, VAM 1538 m/h, 5.50 W/kg
22. Winner Anacona ---- COL / Lampre ----- | 60:02, 19.29 Kph, VAM 1537 m/h, 5.50 W/kg
23. Robert Kiserlovski- CRO / Trek ------- | 60:04, 19.28 Kph, VAM 1536 m/h, 5.49 W/kg
24. Mattia Cattaneo --- ITA / Lampre ----- | 60:16, 19.21 Kph, VAM 1531 m/h, 5.47 W/kg
25. Francesco Bongiorno ITA / Bardiani-CSF | 60:16, 19.21 Kph, VAM 1531 m/h, 5.47 W/kg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--- Ryder Hesjedal ---- CAN / Garmin ----- | 60:35, 19.11 Kph, VAM 1523 m/h, 5.45 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

--- *MONTE ZONCOLAN, ALL-TIME TOP 100 LIST* part I

--- *10.10 km, 11.88 %, 1200 m | from Ovaro
*
-1. Gilberto Simoni ---- ITA | 39:04 | 2007
-2. Leonardo Piepoli --- ITA | 39:04 | 2007
-3. Andy Schleck ------- LUX | 39:11 | 2007
-4. Danilo Di Luca ----- ITA | 39:35 | 2007
-5. Damiano Cunego ----- ITA | 39:41 | 2007
-6. Julio Perez Cuapio - MEX | 40:23 | 2007
-7. Ivan Basso --------- ITA | 40:43 | 2010
-8. Franco Pellizotti -- ITA | 40:44 | 2007
-9. Igor Anton --------- ESP | 40:53 | 2011
10. Marzio Bruseghin --- ITA | 41:01 | 2007

11. Ivan Parra --------- COL | 41:06 | 2007
12. Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA | 41:12 | 2007
13. Riccardo Ricco ----- ITA | 41:15 | 2007
14. Alberto Contador --- ESP | 41:26 | 2011
15. Eddy Mazzoleni ----- ITA | 41:30 | 2007
16. Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA | 41:33 | 2011
*17. Nairo Quintana ----- COL | 41:37 | 2014
18. Rigoberto Uran ----- COL | 41:37 | 2014
19. Wout Poels --------- NED | 41:51 | 2014
20. Rafal Majka -------- POL | 41:51 | 2014*

*21. Fabio Aru ---------- ITA | 41:53 | 2014
22. Pierre Rolland ----- FRA | 41:57 | 2014
23. Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA | 42:02 | 2014*
24. Cadel Evans -------- AUS | 42:02 | 2010
25. Michele Scarponi --- ITA | 42:04 | 2011
26. Michele Scarponi --- ITA | 42:13 | 2010
27. Denis Menchov ------ RUS | 42:14 | 2011
28. John Gadret -------- FRA | 42:31 | 2011
29. Evgeni Petrov ------ RUS | 42:31 | 2007
30. Stefano Garzelli --- ITA | 42:39 | 2007

31. Damiano Cunego ----- ITA | 42:41 | 2010
32. Mikel Nieve -------- ESP | 42:45 | 2011
33. Branislau Samoilau - BLR | 42:45 | 2007
34. Hubert Dupont ------ FRA | 42:48 | 2011
35. Paolo Savoldelli --- ITA | 42:54 | 2007
36. Andrei Mizourov ---- KAZ | 42:54 | 2007
37. Konstantin Siutsou - BLR | 42:58 | 2011
38. Michael Rasmussen -- DEN | 43:01 | 2007
39. Jose Rujano -------- VEN | 43:04 | 2011
40. Alexandre Vinokourov KAZ | 43:09 | 2010
*
41. Wilco Kelderman ---- NED | 43:17 | 2014
*42. Joaquim Rodriguez -- ESP | 43:17 | 2011*
43. Robert Kiserlovski - CRO | 43:27 | 2014*
44. Carlos Sastre ------ ESP | 43:27 | 2010
45. David Arroyo ------- ESP | 43:30 | 2007
46. Francisco Vila ----- ESP | 43:32 | 2007
47. Emanuele Sella ----- ITA | 43:32 | 2007
48. Steven Kruijswijk -- NED | 43:33 | 2011
49. Domenico Pozzovivo - ITA | 43:38 | 2007
*50. Fabio Duarte ------- COL | 43:44 | 2014*

----------


## vetooo

--- *MONTE ZONCOLAN, ALL-TIME TOP 100 LIST* part II

--- *10.10 km, 11.88 %, 1200 m | from Ovaro
*
51. Przemyslaw Niemiec - POL | 43:50 | 2011
52. Vincenzo Nibali ---- ITA | 43:50 | 2010
*53. Jarlinson Pantano -- COL | 43:53 | 2014
54. Michael Rogers ----- AUS | 43:58 | 2014
55. Hubert Dupont ------ FRA | 43:58 | 2014*
*56. Alexis Vuillermoz -- FRA | 43:58 | 2014*
57. Massimo Codol ------ ITA | 44:02 | 2007
58. Hubert Dupont ------ FRA | 44:02 | 2007
59. Marco Pinotti ------ ITA | 44:03 | 2010
60. Paolo Tiralongo ---- ITA | 44:04 | 2007

*61. Alexandre Geniez --- FRA | 44:10 | 2014
62. Cadel Evans -------- AUS | 44:12 | 2014*
63. Daniel Martin ------ IRL | 44:14 | 2010
*64. Igor Anton --------- ESP | 44:18 | 2014*
65. Paolo Tiralongo ---- ITA | 44:22 | 2011
66. Peter Stetina ------ USA | 44:22 | 2011
67. Roman Kreuziger ---- CZE | 44:22 | 2011
68. John Gadret -------- FRA | 44:29 | 2010
69. David Arroyo ------- ESP | 44:32 | 2011
70. David Arroyo ------- ESP | 44:33 | 2010

*71. Franco Pellizotti -- ITA | 44:36 | 2014
72. Francesco Bongiorno- ITA | 44:47 | 2014*
73. Hubert Dupont ------ FRA | 44:47 | 2010
74. Bauke Mollema ------ NED | 44:47 | 2010
75. Matteo Carrara ----- ITA | 44:48 | 2011
*76. Jonathan Castroviejo ESP | 44:51 | 2014
77. Sebastian Henao ---- COL | 44:51 | 2014*
78. Rinaldo Nocentini -- ITA | 44:51 | 2007
79. Christophe Le Mevel- FRA | 44:53 | 2011
80. Dario Cataldo ------ ITA | 44:56 | 2011

81. Tiago Machado ------ POR | 44:56 | 2011
*82. Gianluca Brambilla - ITA | 44:58 | 2014
83. Ryder Hesjedal ----- CAN | 45:01 | 2014
84. Andre Cardoso ------ POR | 45:01 | 2014
85. Pavel Poljanski ---- POL | 45:05 | 2014*
86. Dario Cataldo ------ ITA | 45:07 | 2010
*87. Ivan Basso --------- ITA | 45:08 | 2014*
88. Charles Wegelius --- GBR | 45:09 | 2010
*89. Damiano Cunego ----- ITA | 45:11 | 2014
90. Jose Herrada ------- ESP | 45:13 | 2014*

91. Vasil Kiryienka ---- BLR | 45:23 | 2011
*92. Samuel Sanchez ----- ESP | 45:30 | 2014
93. Nicolas Roche ------ IRL | 45:33 | 2014
94. Brent Bookwalter --- USA | 45:35 | 2014*
95. Mario Aerts -------- BEL | 45:42 | 2007
*96. Robinson Chalapud -- COL | 45:44 | 2014*
97. Fortunato Baliani -- ITA | 45:45 | 2007
98. Marco Marzano ------ ITA | 45:45 | 2007
99. Paolo Bettini ------ ITA | 45:47 | 2007
*100. Georg Preidler ---- AUT | 45:50 | 201**4*

----------


## vetooo

*GIRO D'ITALIA 2014 - 6 MAJOR CLIMBS*

Dr. Ferrari's formula [DrF]

*NAIRO QUINTANA*


*Stage 14: Santuario di Oropa*

*last 6.65 km, 8.05 %, 535 m (607 m -> 1142 m)*

18 min 34 sec, 21.49 Kph, VAM 1729 m/h, 6.16 W/kg


*Stage 15: Plan di Montecampione*

*18.45 km, 7.84 %, 1446 m (219 m -> 1665 m)*

53 min 25 sec, 20.72 Kph, VAM 1624 m/h, 5.83 W/kg


*Stage 16: Val Martello*

*last 22.35 km, 6.26 %, 1398 m (661 m -> 2059 m)*

59 min 52 sec, 22.40 Kph, VAM 1401 m/h, 5.34 W/kg


*Stage 18: Rif. Panarotta*

*15.71 km, 8.02 %, 1260 m (500 m -> 1760 m)*

46 min 00 sec, 20.49 Kph, VAM 1643 m/h, 5.87 W/kg


*Stage 19: Monte Grappa (MTT)*

*19.30 km, 7.97 %, 1538 m (174 m -> 1712 m)*

55 min 03 sec, 21.04 Kph, VAM 1676 m/h, 5.99 W/kg


*Stage 20: Monte Zoncolan*

*10.10 km, 11.88 %, 1200 m (530 m -> 1730 m)*

41 min 37 sec, 14.56 Kph, VAM 1730 m/h, 5.55 W/kg


*Averages (6 climbs):* 45 min 45 sec, VAM 1634 m/h, 5.79 W/kg

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France 2012*

*La Planche des Belles Filles
*
*5.85 km, 8.58 %, 502 m*

Chris Froome --------- GBR | 16:19
Cadel Evans ---------- AUS | 16:21
Bradley Wiggins ------ GBR | 16:21
Vincenzo Nibali ------ ITA | 16:26
Rein Taaramäe -------- EST | 16:38
Haimar Zubeldia ------ ESP | 17:03
Pierre Rolland ------- FRA | 17:05
Janez Brajkovic ------ SLO | 17:05
Denis Menchov -------- RUS | 17:09
Maxime Monfort ------- BEL | 17:15
Nicolas Roche -------- IRL | 17:25
Frank Schleck -------- LUX | 17:28
Richie Porte --------- AUS | 17:33
Michael Rogers ------- AUS | 17:43
Thibaut Pinot -------- FRA | 17:43
Samuel Sanchez ------- ESP | 17:50
Dan Martin ----------- IRL | 17:58
Gorka Izagirre ------- ESP | 17:58
Tony Gallopin -------- FRA | 18:03
Fabian Cancellara ---- SUI | 18:11



*Tour de France 2014*

*La Planche des Belles Filles*

*5.85 km, 8.58 %, 502 m*

Vincenzo Nibali ------ ITA | 16:45
Thibaut Pinot -------- FRA | 17:00
Alejandro Valverde --- ESP | 17:05
Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA | 17:05
Romain Bardet -------- FRA | 17:07
Tejay van Garderen --- USA | 17:07
Richie Porte --------- AUS | 17:10
Leopold König -------- CZE | 17:35
Mikel Nieve ---------- ESP | 17:39
Daniel Navarro ------- ESP | 17:49
Bauke Mollema -------- NED | 17:51
Rui Costa ------------ POR | 17:51
John Gadret ---------- FRA | 17:53
Haimar Zubeldia ------ ESP | 17:53
Frank Schleck -------- LUX | 17:53
Jurgen van den Broeck- BEL | 18:01
Chris Horner --------- USA | 18:06
Geraint Thomas ------- GBR | 18:08
Simon Spilak --------- SLO | 18:11
Laurens Ten Dam ------ NED | 18:43



*Tour de France 2014, Stage 14*

*Risoul* 

*12.37 km, 7.07 %, 874 m*

Vincenzo Nibali ------ ITA | 31:44
Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA | 31:46
Thibaut Pinot -------- FRA | 32:10
Romain Bardet -------- FRA | 32:10
Tejay van Garderen --- USA | 32:14
Rafal Majka ---------- POL | 32:18
Frank Schleck -------- LUX | 32:21
Laurens Ten Dam ------ NED | 32:27
Leopold König -------- CZE | 32:40
Alejandro Valverde --- ESP | 32:44
Haimar Zubeldia ------ ESP | 32:44
Pierre Rolland ------- FRA | 32:44
Jon Izagirre --------- ESP | 33:38
Michael Rogers ------- AUS | 33:54
John Gadret ---------- FRA | 33:57
Bauke Mollema -------- NED | 34:00
Ben Gastauer --------- LUX | 34:04
Arnold Jeannesson ---- FRA | 34:29
Yury Trofimov -------- RUS | 34:29
Brice Feillu --------- FRA | 35:17

----------


## vetooo

--- *HAUTACAM, ALL-TIME TOP 100 LIST part I*
-
--- *13.33 km, 7.94 %, 1059 m*

-1. Bjarne Riis ---------- DEN | 34:40 | 1996
-2. Luc Leblanc ---------- FRA | 35:19 | 1994
-3. Miguel Indurain ------ ESP | 35:21 | 1994
-4. Richard Virenque ----- FRA | 35:29 | 1996
-5. Laurent Dufaux ------- SUI | 35:29 | 1996
-6. Luc Leblanc ---------- FRA | 35:34 | 1996
-7. Leonardo Piepoli ----- ITA | 35:37 | 1996
-8. Marco Pantani -------- ITA | 35:37 | 1994
-9. Tony Rominger -------- SUI | 36:14 | 1996
10. Jan Ullrich ---------- GER | 36:14 | 1996

11. Piotr Ugrumov -------- LAT | 36:14 | 1996
12. Richard Virenque ----- FRA | 36:15 | 1994
13. Armand de las Cuevas - FRA | 36:17 | 1994
14. Lance Armstrong ------ USA | 36:20 | 2000
15. Laurent Brochard ----- FRA | 36:21 | 1996
16. Fernando Escartin ---- ESP | 36:26 | 1996
17. Abraham Olano -------- ESP | 36:26 | 1996
18. Pavel Tonkov --------- RUS | 36:45 | 1994
19. Piotr Ugrumov -------- LAT | 36:45 | 1994
20. Enrico Zaina --------- ITA | 36:55 | 1994

21. Roberto Conti -------- ITA | 37:05 | 1994
22. Miguel Indurain ------ ESP | 37:08 | 1996
23. Laudelino Cubino ----- ESP | 37:09 | 1994
24. Alex Zülle ----------- SUI | 37:11 | 1994
25. Vladimir Poulnikov --- UKR | 37:11 | 1994
* 26. Vincenzo Nibali ------ ITA | 37:20 | 2014*
27. Nelson Rodriguez ----- COL | 37:24 | 1994
28. Leonardo Piepoli ----- ITA | 37:32 | 2008
29. Juan Jose Cobo ------- ESP | 37:32 | 2008
30. Evgeni Berzin -------- RUS | 37:39 | 1996

31. Oscar Pellicioli ----- ITA | 37:40 | 1994
32. Bjarne Riis ---------- DEN | 37:40 | 1994
33. Tony Rominger -------- SUI | 37:40 | 1994
34. Udo Bölts ------------ GER | 37:40 | 1994
35. Pascal Lino ---------- FRA | 37:50 | 1994
36. Jean-Francois Bernard- FRA | 37:54 | 1994
37. Oliverio Rincon ------ COL | 37:54 | 1994
38. Abraham Olano -------- ESP | 37:54 | 1994
39. Frank Schleck -------- LUX | 38:00 | 2008
40. Peter Luttenberger --- AUT | 38:01 | 1996

41. Patrick Jonker ------- AUS | 38:13 | 1996
42. Manuel Fernandez ----- ESP | 38:16 | 1996
*43. Thibaut Pinot -------- FRA | 38:30 | 2014
44. Rafal Majka ---------- POL | 38:32 | 2014
45. Jean-Christophe Peraud FRA | 38:35 | 2014
46. Tejay van Garderen --- USA | 38:35 | 2014*
47. Bernhard Kohl -------- AUT | 38:38 | 2008
48. Giorgio Furlan ------- ITA | 38:40 | 1994
49. Christophe Moreau ---- FRA | 38:43 | 2000
50. Alberto Elli --------- ITA | 38:47 | 1994

----------


## vetooo

--- *HAUTACAM, ALL-TIME TOP 100 LIST part II*
-
--- *13.33 km, 7.94 %, 1059 m*

51. Franco Vona ---------- ITA | 38:47 | 1994
52. Bo Hamburger --------- DEN | 38:50 | 1996
53. Alberto Elli --------- ITA | 38:51 | 1996
54. Laurent Madouas ------ FRA | 38:55 | 1996
55. Jose Maria Jimenez --- ESP | 38:59 | 2000
56. Angel Camargo -------- COL | 39:03 | 1994
57. Gerd Audehm ---------- GER | 39:03 | 1994
58. Laurent Dufaux ------- SUI | 39:03 | 1994
59. Thomas Davy ---------- FRA | 39:03 | 1994
60. Hernan Buenahora ----- COL | 39:03 | 1994

61. Jim van de Laer ------ BEL | 39:03 | 1994
62. Alvaro Mejia --------- COL | 39:10 | 1994
63. Ronan Pensec --------- FRA | 39:10 | 1994
64. Valentino Fois ------- ITA | 39:11 | 1996
*65. Romain Bardet -------- FRA | 39:13 | 2014
66. Bauke  Mollema -------- NED | 39:17 | 2014
67. Leopold König -------- CZE | 39:17 | 2014
68. Haimar Zubeldia ------ ESP | 39:19 | 2014
69. Alejandro Valverde --- ESP | 39:19 | 2014
70. Laurens Ten Dam ------ NED | 39:19 | 2014*

71. Arsenio Gonzalez ----- ESP | 39:19 | 1996
72. Andrea Peron --------- ITA | 39:22 | 1994
73. Alex Zülle ----------- SUI | 39:25 | 2000
74. Kurt van de Wouwer --- BEL | 39:33 | 2000
75. Vladimir Efimkin ----- RUS | 39:37 | 2008
76. Jan Ullrich ---------- GER | 39:39 | 2000
77. Federico Echave ------ ESP | 39:39 | 1994
78. Serguei Outschakov --- UKR | 39:39 | 1994
79. Federico Munoz ------- ESP | 39:39 | 1994
80. Richard Virenque ----- FRA | 39:43 | 2000

81. Manuel Beltran ------- ESP | 39:43 | 2000
82. Fernando Escartin ---- ESP | 39:48 | 2000
83. Roberto Heras -------- ESP | 39:48 | 2000
84. Riccardo Ricco ------- ITA | 39:49 | 2008
85. Carlos Sastre -------- ESP | 39:49 | 2008
86. Cadel Evans ---------- AUS | 39:49 | 2008
87. Denis Menchov -------- RUS | 39:49 | 2008
88. Christian Vandevelde - USA | 39:49 | 2008
89. Michele Bartoli ------ ITA | 39:56 | 2000
90. Gianluca Bortolami --- ITA | 39:58 | 1994

91. Beat Zberg ----------- SUI | 39:58 | 1994
92. Paolo Lanfranchi ----- ITA | 39:58 | 1994
93. Roberto Torres ------- ESP | 39:58 | 1994
94. Eric Caritoux -------- FRA | 39:58 | 1994
95. Bruno Cenghialta ----- ITA | 39:58 | 1994
96. Eddy Seigneur -------- FRA | 39:58 | 1994
97. Moises Duenas -------- ESP | 39:59 | 2008
98. Udo Bölts ------------ GER | 40:04 | 1996
99. Federico Echave ------ ESP | 40:04 | 1996
100. Fernando Escartin --- ESP | 40:09 | 1994

----------


## trauma

Olin kuvitellut että Lance Armstrongin Hautacam-suoritus vm. 2000 olisi ollut aivan ylivertainen muihin verrattuna, mutta nythän tuo näyttää että 1994 ja 1996 ajettiin oikein isolla porukalla kovemmat ajat. Youtubesta(kin) löytyvä pitkä pätkä kertoo Lancen ottavan kiinni ja ohittavan lähestulkoon koko muun Pelotonin, Pantanikin jäi ihan kammelle jo mäen alkupuolella.

Oliko esimerkiksi etappien pituuksissa  paljonkin eroa eri vuosina? Tai oliko Hautacam aiemminkin TdF:n viimeisiä etappeja? Tai mentiinkö vain 1994 ja 1996 kaasu pohjassa porukalla jo alusta alkaen?

Mutta jollain tavalla mukava nähdä että tämän vuotinen Nibalin aika ei ole kovin hääppönen kun vertaa EPOn kulta-aikaan... Toisaalta, ainahan voi spekuloida että kuinka paljon kovempaa olisi menty jos Contador ja Froome olisivat olleet mukana.

trauma

----------


## vetooo

> Olin kuvitellut että Lance Armstrongin Hautacam-suoritus vm. 2000 olisi ollut aivan ylivertainen muihin verrattuna, mutta nythän tuo näyttää että 1994 ja 1996 ajettiin oikein isolla porukalla kovemmat ajat. Youtubesta(kin) löytyvä pitkä pätkä kertoo Lancen ottavan kiinni ja ohittavan lähestulkoon koko muun Pelotonin, Pantanikin jäi ihan kammelle jo mäen alkupuolella.
> 
> Oliko esimerkiksi etappien pituuksissa  paljonkin eroa eri vuosina? Tai oliko Hautacam aiemminkin TdF:n viimeisiä etappeja? Tai mentiinkö vain 1994 ja 1996 kaasu pohjassa porukalla jo alusta alkaen?
> 
> Mutta jollain tavalla mukava nähdä että tämän vuotinen Nibalin aika ei ole kovin hääppönen kun vertaa EPOn kulta-aikaan... Toisaalta, ainahan voi spekuloida että kuinka paljon kovempaa olisi menty jos Contador ja Froome olisivat olleet mukana.
> 
> trauma



Vuosina 1994 ja 1996 Hautacam oli etapin ainoa nousu. Hautacamia ennen pelkkää tasamaata.

1994: 11. etappi, Cahors - Hautacam, 263.5 km. Voittoaika: 6:58:04 (37,82 km/h)

1996: 16. etappi, Agen - Hautacam, 199,0 km. Voittoaika: 4:56:16 (40,30 km/h)


Vuonna 2000 oli karmean huonot olosuhteet. Rankkaa vesisadetta ja koleutta. Hautacamia ennen Marie Blanquen, Aubisquen ja Soulorin nousut.

2000: 10. etappi, Dax - Hautacam, 205,0 km. Voittoaika: 6:09:32 (33,29 km/h)



Vuonna 2008 oli käytännössä sama etappi kuin tämänvuotisessa Tourissa eli Hautacamia ennen Tourmaletin nousu.

2008: 10. etappi, Pau - Hautacam, 156,0 km. Voittoaika: 4:19:27 (36,08 km/h)



2014: 18. etappi: Pau - Hautacam, 145,5 km. Voittoaika: 4:04:17 (35,74 km/h)

----------


## trauma

Kiitos tiedoista!

Näyttää siltä että on kovin vaikeaa verrata vuosia keskenään. Ehkäpä 2014 ja 2008 muistuttavat eniten toisiaan ja näyttää siltä että kokonaiskuvassa tänä vuonna ajettiin hieman kovempaa kuin 2008. 

Ei ole aivan väärin pitää Lancen 2000 vuoden tulosta kovana suorituksena. Kimurainen etappi takana ja kelikin huono.

trauma

----------


## ussaf

Jos raakataan pois ennen 50% hkt-rajaa edeltäneet ajat, edes näennäisen uskottavuuden takia, edellä onkin vain länssi. Huomionarvoista on myös 10k soolo (joidenkin arvioiden mukaan vastatuulessa), liki olematon astanan juna sekä 2008 cera-raketteja nopeampi veto.

Historialliseen aineistoon verrattuna harvinaisen nopea aika siis, ja etenkin kolmannen viikon päätteeks. Kaks pylvästä ylös: http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/post/92...ry-performance

----------

